#ubuntu-no 2011-03-07
<hjd> Hey. Fant nettopp ut at kodenavnet for 11.10 blir Oneiric Ocelot (http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/646)
<xt> O_o
<xt> dårligste namnet hittil
<hjd> jeg synes de navnevalgene går veldig opp og ned. Også har de en tendens til å velge adjektiver jeg aldri har hørt om. Vet ikke om sistnevnte bare gjelder meg.
<xt> Adjektiv? :)
<xt> Berge :
<xt> )
<xt> hei
<Berge> xt: :
<Berge> (
<Berge> hei
<si-m1> 11.10 Octogenarian Ogle
<si-m1> sende inn tips til shuttle
<hjd> xt: kodenavnene består av et adjektiv og et dyrenavn. Jeg må nesten alltid slå opp i ordboka når nye navn lanseres.
<krosenvold> Hvordan kan jeg få ubuntu til å komme opp med wlan *av* 
<kjes> /etc/interfaces eller no sånn
<krosenvold> (Min laptop har nettverkskabel stort sett fast tilkoblet men foretrekker alltid wlan etter boot)
<hjd> krosenvold: hvis det er en laptop kan du trykke av/på-knappen for trådløst nettverk. Da må du aktivt slå det på for at det skal kunne koble seg til noe.
<krosenvold> Knapp du liksom, that's so 2002
<krosenvold> Denne dritten har ikke noen knapp
<kjes> /etc/network/interfaces
<kjes> du har sikkert "auto wlan0" eller no sånn der
<Berge> kjes: Da vil jo ikke n-m ta i det.
<krosenvold> kjes: Og hva er strofen ?
<kjes> Berge: n-m?
<hjd> ah, trodde de fleste laptopper hadde det. Da må du nok endre /etc/....
<Berge> kjes: network-manager
<hjd> network-manager
<Berge> Jeg antar at krosenvold vil bruke n-m, men la WLAN være av ut av boksen.
<Berge> (Som jeg ikke vet hvordan man gjør, altså.)
<Berge> Spørsmålet er hvorfor krosenvold slår av maskinen.
<krosenvold> Berge: Jeg måtte oppgradere kjernen ;)
<kjes> Berge: ah sånn grafisk
<Berge> krosenvold: Og du klarer ikke å leve med å slå av nettet manuelt de få gangene du oppgraderer kjernen?
<Berge> I så fall: Bruk ksplice. (-:
<kjes> Berge: har ikke brukt grafisk linuxer på årevis
<kjes> drar hjem jeg
<krosenvold> Berge: Og så er det ikke *helt* sant fordi jeg ganske ofte kommer "hjem" med helt flatt batteri
<Berge> kjes: Da bør du kanskje være bittelitt forsiktig med å foreslå ting til folk som spør om det (-:
<krosenvold> Berge: Fordi f.eks. datra har dratt ut kontakten til laptopen for å lade ds'enb elns ;)
<geirha> Men n-m pleier da å foretrekke kablet forbindelse over trådløs..?
<krosenvold> geirha: Skulle ønske den gjorde det, men ikke her
<Berge> geirha: Den slår på trådløs likevel.
<Berge> (Men den foretrekker kablet ruting.)
<krosenvold> Jeg kan i og for seg leve med at den slår det på så lenge den ikke bruker det ;)
<Berge> åh
<Berge> Det må du jo si. Jeg trodde du hadde en ordentlig grunn.
<Berge> (-:
<krosenvold> Ok, jeg kan jo for ordens skyld late som jeg er redd for wlan strålinh
<Berge> Den biter ikke på meg.
<Berge> (-:
<krosenvold> Ødelegger min kontakt med det astrale plan
 * krosenvold mumler noe om shakra-aura
<jo-erlend> krosenvold: høyreklikk og "Slå av trådløst nettverk", eller hva det står? 
#ubuntu-no 2011-03-08
<SlimG> "ping win2k8burk" ser burken, "nmap -sP win2k8burk" ser ikke burken ...
<SlimG> mysql lytter kun på localhost, hvordan kan jeg midlertidig få den til å lytte på alle nic?
<barf> mysql.conf?
<barf> $ cat /etc/mysql/my.cnf | grep bind
<barf> bind-address		= 10.224.72.123
<SlimG> barf: Jeg tenkte det sikkert var mulig å gjøre litt sanntids gymnastikk med nettverket i linux uten å tulle med nisser
<barf> SlimG: med route?
<geirha> ssh-tunnel?
<jo-erlend> noen som har innsikt i Telepathy og GStreamer i Python? Jeg kunne tenke meg å bygge inn støtte for VoIP i programmet mitt, særlig vha SIP. Jeg tenkte at Telepathy måtte være veien å gå, men jeg vet ikke helt hvor den begynner. :)
<jo-erlend> dvs, det er særlig det med lyd og GStreamer jeg er usikker på. 
<Malin_> hva slags program du lager? )
<jo-erlend> kundesystem.
<Malin_> ah
<Malin_> da er det smart med innebygging av VoIP :D
<jo-erlend> jeg skulle gjerne hatt sånn at når en kunde ringer, så slår systemet opp i databasen og finner ut hvilken kunde og kontakt det er, for så å hente frem all relevant informasjon så man har det klart når man tar telefonen. 
<Malin_> aha, genialt
<jo-erlend> det kunne i alle fall være nyttig. :)
<Malin_> det er faktisk så genialt, om noe lignende ikke finnes fra før av, at tja det er ikke lett å forklare, da jeg ikke har annet ord enn genialt
<jo-erlend> :)
<Sakarias> ikke akkurat en ny ide. finnes masse slikt fra før.
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg regner med det, selvom jeg aldri har sett noe. 
<Sakarias> var med å utviklet et slikt system, allerede i 1996
<jo-erlend> da fantes ikke Telepathy engang. :)
<Sakarias> Nope, men ISDN kort og nummervisning fantes :)
<jo-erlend> jaja, sånt for ISDN og predicted dialing har fungert i lange tider. 
<Sakarias> hansaworld (kundesystemet vi bruker på jobb) er f.eks linka mot skype
<jo-erlend> ugh. 
<Sakarias> sikkert kjekt for de som bruker skype til å ringe med
<jo-erlend> det er egentlig ikke fordi jeg har så stort behov for det at jeg vil lage det. Det er mer det at jeg vil ha et litt større prosjekt som jeg kan jobbe med en stund.
<storrgie_> allo
<storrgie_> can anyone anglicize a word for me?
<jo-erlend> -no?
<storrgie_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ur%C3%B0arbrunnr
<storrgie_> not sure how to anglicize the third character in that word
<Malin_> uff, får ikke kopiert tekst fra evolution og limt inn i f.eks. nettleseren jo :S
<jo-erlend> Malin_: det er en gammal bug :)
<jo-erlend> ctrl+c pleide å få evo til å tryne, så de deaktiverte det. Det er flere år siden. :>
<Kagee> O_o
<jo-erlend> jeg husker ikke helt hva det var. Det er kjempelenge siden. Jeg hadde glemt hele greia :)
<jo-erlend> en ting som irriterer meg nå, er at jeg ikke får valgt "tilpass sidehøyde" i Evince. Det er ikke så fryktelig irriterende, men litt. 
#ubuntu-no 2011-03-09
<Kagee> WTF @ windowstat+scollrhjul på mus
<Kagee> it HUG E: )
<jo-erlend> hehe, at det var? 
<Kagee> hele skrivebordet zoomet O_o
<jo-erlend> Kagee: ah. Ja, det er en fin funksjon, men den er litt skummel hvis du plutselig oppdager den :>
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ah, da så. Dumt den buggen ikke er rettet i grunn
<jo-erlend> Malin_: dumt? Heh.. Det er tragikomisk. 
<Malin_> ja...
<Malin_> det er jo en så elementær funksjon, at en kan jo tenke seg at det er en smule useriøst
<Malin_> fungerte å kopiere fra evolution til gedit, men ikke fra evolution til opera
<Malin_> om det går fra evolution til firefox, er jeg ikke sikker på i farten
<Malin_> fungerte til firefox
<jo-erlend> hva i evo er det du prøver å kopiere fra? 
<jo-erlend> jeg prøvde her nå. Det fungerer helt fint. 
<jo-erlend> men det er noen av de buggene i evo som dukker opp med jevne mellomrom. 
<Malin_> kopiere fra en e-post man har mottatt. Altså kopiere selve e-post-teksten
<jo-erlend> og du bruker maverick?
<jo-erlend> jeg fant ikke igjen den buggen jeg.
<blaamann> Stilig GNOME Shell drakt: http://half-left.deviantart.com/art/GNOME-Shell-Smooth-Inset-200111295
<Berge> Er det bare meg som liker Clearlooks?
<virtuelv> Malin_: Nedgrader fra Opera 11.10
<virtuelv> er en bug - den er fikset, men ikke i noe public bygg
<virtuelv> som kollegaen min som visste svaret sa "fiksen er snart i en snapshot nær deg", dog, så vurder selv
<virtuelv> er gnome-shell brukbart nå?
<virtuelv> (og hva med Unity?)
<Malin_> virtuelv, jeg kjører Ubuntu 10.10 jeg
<Malin_> jo-erlend, stemmer. Jeg forsvant visst uten å si noe i sted jeg
<virtuelv> <malin> fungerte å kopiere fra evolution til gedit, men ikke fra evolution til opera
<virtuelv> Det var det sitatet jeg tenkte på
<virtuelv> poenget er at det er en kjent bug i Opera 11.10 på 64-bits distroer som forårsaker det
<Malin_> ah.. jeg blandet sammen Ubuntu 11.10 og Opera 11.10 :p haha, tentk at dere trodde jeg var ekstremt tidlig ute med noe pre-alpha av Ubuntu her :p
<Malin_> får kjøre opera 11.01 i igjen da? :)
<virtuelv> eventuelt leve med det til neste snapshot
<Kagee> jo-erlend: ja, det var en ahaopplevelse
<Malin_> jepp
<Malin_> nedgraderte jeg, ser at nyeste snapshot ikke har fikset bugen :)
<Malin_> jeg tenkte ikke over at det var en bug en gang :P
<Malin_> knis
<jo-erlend> hehe, da var det ikke evo som hadde skylden denne gangen? :) 
<jo-erlend> det var godt å høre. Akkurat den buggen har vaket i flere år, så jeg ble litt oppgitt nå. 
<em> hej
<em> are there any Norwegians here who speak English well?
<jo-erlend> yes.
<jo-erlend> em: why? 
<kjes> det skal vi visst bare drite i
<Sakarias> yes
<Kagee> de beste problemene
<GtHoo> ?
<jo-erlend> vala virker som et interessant språk. Noen som har erfaring med det eller?
<Kagee> GtHoo: ?
<GtHoo> Ja?
<jo-erlend> full forvirring? Ja? 
<Kagee> indeed
<GtHoo> kagee: hva?
<Kagee> du begynte med spørsmålstegnene :-P
<GtHoo> ahh, sikkert feil channel ellerno :P
<jo-erlend> denne må dere se, begge to: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBQNqZKfStI
<GtHoo> lol
<GtHoo> er 20 dba mye?
<GtHoo> hmm, feil channel igjen... Men kan noen svare her kanskje?
<Kagee> 20 dba er vel hørbart?
<Kagee> men jeg tror ikke det er "høyt"
<GtHoo> Nok til at man kan sove i nærheten uten å plage seg over det?
<Kagee> ...
<jo-erlend> er det desibel dere snakker om? 
<Kagee> Litt forenklet kan man si at mennesket hører ned til 0 dB, men det har seg slik at grunnstøyen rundt oss aldri blir lavere enn 15-20 dB, så derfor kan vi i praksis ikke høre lyder som er lavere enn denne grunnstøyen. 
<GtHoo> Tror det er det dba står for
<Kagee> hmmm
<Kagee> det (dba = desibel) er jeg ikke sikker på
<Kagee> teksten var fra aftenposten.no, forresten
<jo-erlend> ok. Jeg mener å huske at ~65db er vanlig tale. 3db opp er en fordobling av styrken. 
<GtHoo> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=513320  har ca 20 dBA.
<GtHoo> Vurderer den. men må klare å sove i samme rom.
<jo-erlend> åh. dBA er visst med en annen skalering. 
<GtHoo> ?
<jo-erlend> glem det. 
<GtHoo> Men ingen vet om det er irriterende høyt?
<jo-erlend> det er et forholdsvis vanskelig spørsmål å besvare. Det er ingen her som vet hvor godt du hører og ingen som vet hva som skal til for å irritere degb.
<jo-erlend> deg.
<GtHoo> Men for deg da?
<GtHoo> Vis det er lettere. Er det at pappa sponser meg med deler, og vurderer den. Men får kun vis den ikke bråker så mye at han ikke klarer å sove i stua. (den skal stå i stua)
<jo-erlend> for min del, høres 20dBA ikke så ille ut, men så er jeg nokså tolerant. Spørsmålet er hvor stor din irritabilitet er i forhold til min toleranse. Finner du tallverdiene, så har du svaret. :)
<GtHoo> Klarer ikke å sove med gaming PCen min i rommet.
<GtHoo> Men det sier vel egentlig ikke så mye..
<jo-erlend> jo, det gjør det, for jeg klarte fint å sove med serveren min i rommet og den lager betydelig med bråk enn din gamingpc. 
<GtHoo> Så den bråker mer?
<jo-erlend> min server bråker nok _betydelig_ mer enn din gaming-pc. I hvertfall håper jeg det. 
<GtHoo> æsj, så vanskelig dette skulle være : /
<jo-erlend> mhm. Det er vanskelig å kommunisere uten noen felles referanseramme. 
<jo-erlend> men støy i den forbindelse, handler om viftene. Det kan være mulig å dempe viftene på kveldstid, for eksempel. 
<GtHoo> Viftestyring, ja-
<jo-erlend> 20dB er uansett ikke veldig høyt. Men jeg har ikke noe konkret eksempel så du kan høre det selv. 
<GtHoo> ja..
<GtHoo> Blir vel ikke akkurat lett å hære det fra nett ol...
<jo-erlend> jeg har vel egentlig bare ett råd: det er lettere å få tilgivelse enn tillatelse. :)
<Kagee> ....
<Kagee> i don't fell that it applies to this ...
<Kagee> merkelig, jeg klarte å utrrykke meg bedre på engelsk enn på norsk
<GtHoo> Da er du heldig. Jeg klarer å uttrykke med til en hel 2+ i engelsk.
<jo-erlend> ok: hvis det står mellom: "fattern, den boksen bråker nok litt, men kan jeg få den likevel?" og "jeg vet ikke nøyaktig hvor høyt 20dBA er, men det er ikke mye", så ville jeg ha valgt det siste. :)
<GtHoo> Snakka nettopp med han.
<GtHoo> Vi får ta skjansen..
<GtHoo> sa han :D
<jo-erlend> :)
<GtHoo> Har du peilig på hardware til en liten hjemmeserver? Har funnet alle deler, trenger bare en til å se litt over?
<jo-erlend> "liten hjemmeserver" betyr nesten ingenting. En datamaskin er det du trenger. Hva skal du bruke den til?
<GtHoo> Streaming hjemme, og minecraft server.
<Kagee> minecraft <3
<jo-erlend> det høres ut som en VM som du kan kjøre fra en hvilken som helst PC som alltid står på. 
<Sakarias> Kagee: så du linken om minecraft kjøleskapmagneter før i kveld?
<Kagee> Sakarias: give me!
<GtHoo> joda, men har bestemt meg for å bygge en og sette opp med ubuntu os.
<Sakarias> Kagee: du får se i backloggen til #kopweb
<GtHoo> Men vis jeg legger ut link, giddr du å se gjennom?
<Sakarias> GtHoo: bare hiv ut link
<Sakarias> så svarer den som føler den vil svare
<GtHoo> http://www.komplett.no/k/shoplist.aspx?mode=receive&si=903489&su=B891C7DC-9A2A-4FFB-899A-EBDA5E0A5CA7
<GtHoo> Og en  harddisk jeg ikke har funnet enda.
<jo-erlend> GtHoo: du kan sette opp systemet som en VM og overføre til en annen boks hvis du ønsker det. Det er veldig enkelt. 
<Sakarias> en stille maskin mao
<GtHoo> Men trenger jeg et annet skjermkort enn det som er på hovedkortet? Den skal være koblet til TVen i stua.
<GtHoo> Og vil at den skal dra 1080p
<jo-erlend> alle moderne hovedkort med igp klarer det. 
<GtHoo> Gjør de? Men vis ikke kan jeg vel bare kjøpe ett senere, vis det hakker.
<jo-erlend> jepp. 
<Sakarias> skjermkortet ser ut til å klare det, aner ikke hvordan statusen er på ATI drivere i Linux lenger
<jo-erlend> video i linux er jo en katastrofe, rent generelt, men det er jo en annen sak.
<GtHoo> Jeg har 0 peiling på linux .
<Sakarias> nvidia ion spiller av 1080p uten problemer, så lenge man har fått inn riktig driver og avspillingssoftwaren støtter det
<GtHoo> Er det katastrofe med video og ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> GtHoo: jeg overdriver. Jeg bruker bare Ubuntu og jeg er nokså fornøyd, selvom det kunne ha vært betraktelig bedre. 
<GtHoo> daså.
<Sakarias> GtHoo: jeg har en maskin med atom cpu og nvidia ion med ubuntu koblet til projektoren i stua, går helt fint
<GtHoo> :)
<GtHoo> Men dere tror de delene vil fungere bra?
<GtHoo> Bare harddisk jeg manger..
<Malin_> syntes selv at video virker fint i ubuntu jeg, men kanskje det er noe jeg ikke har oppdaget, eller et eller annet, om det kunne vært mye bedre :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke sett på dem. 
<jo-erlend> Malin_: maskinvareaksellerasjon, for eksempel?
<Sakarias> GtHoo: skulle tro det... men kan ikke utale meg om ati
<GtHoo> hmm.. Får se hva jeg gjør. Håper det ikke bråker for mye.
<jo-erlend> GtHoo: er det htpcen du snakker om nå, eller hjemmeserveren? 
<GtHoo> Blir vel htpc
<GtHoo> Kan erlig talt ikke navne på sånt.
<GtHoo> *ærig
<Sakarias> 20db er ikke mye
<jo-erlend> GtHoo: du viste en boks fra komplett isted som du lurte på støyen av. Men så virket det som om du også ønsket å bygge en maskin til? 
<GtHoo> hmm. Var ment å ha delene i den da..
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ah, jo, du har jo et poeng der.....
<GtHoo> Sikkert jeg som har driti meg ut?
<Sakarias> tipper boksen bråker ca like mye som en xbox360/ps3
<GtHoo> Har ikke noen av de, så null erfaring.
<jo-erlend> GtHoo: ah. Du ønsker å bruke den som hjemmeserver? Det høres fornuftig ut. En vanlig PC idag kan gjøre mange forskjellige ting samtidig. Det vil trolig ikke være det minste problem å bruke den som en tv-pc og i tillegg bruke den som en nettverksserver. 
<GtHoo> Så det går greit med alt, og den "planen" jeg har i hode, som jeg har prøvd å forklare?
<Sakarias> jau
<Sakarias> det du har linket til, vil fungere som en "filserver" og en "htpc" samtidig
<Sakarias> hva kravene til minecraft er, får Kagee svare på
<GtHoo> Takk, var det som var planen.
<jo-erlend> hvis jeg forstår riktig, at du vil ha en tv-pc, eller mediepc om du vil og også vil ha en hjemmeserver, så ville jeg anbefale at den boksen brukes til begge deler. 
<GtHoo> Er meningen den skal brukes til begge deler.
<Sakarias> man har jo alt svart på det :P
<jo-erlend> da ville jeg antakelig ha installert mythbuntu på den og kjørt hjemmeserveren som en VM. 
<GtHoo> Men har dessvere ikke noe erfaring med linux os...
<jo-erlend> ikke tenk på linux. Tenk på Ubuntu. 
<GtHoo> ja..
<jo-erlend> å installere Mythbuntu er enkelt og vil gi deg et godt resultat for en mediepc.
<GtHoo> Er det os, eller program som skal innstaleres i ubuntu?
<Sakarias> er ubuntu med mythtv installert under installasjonen
<jo-erlend> begge deler. Programmet heter Myth og består at en bakside og en forside. Baksiden er serveren og forsiden er den maskinen som skal presentere multimedia til brukeren. 
<Kagee> GtHoo: Du kan enten installere Ubuntu og så slenge på masse programmer og stuff for å få mythubuntu, eller installere mythubuntu dirente
<Kagee> *direkte, even
<Sakarias> eller gi beng i hele mythtv og installere xbmc
<GtHoo> ahh, men kan sikkert spøre om hjelp her, når jeg skal innstalere ubuntu? :)
 * Kagee stemmer i Sakarias sitt forslag
<GtHoo> xbmc er?
<Sakarias> http://xbmc.org/
<jo-erlend> GtHoo: jepp. Og du behøver som sagt ikke å vente. Du kan eksperimentere med en VM mens du venter på maskinvaren og enkelt overføre et system fra en VM til en fysisk harddisk når du får den.
<Kagee> While XBMC functions very well as a standard media player application for your computer, it has been designed to be the perfect companion for your HTPC. Supporting an almost endless range of remote controls, and combined with its beautiful interface and powerful skinning engine, XBMC feels very natural to use from the couch and is the ideal solution for your home theater.
<Sakarias> GtHoo: dårlig bilde, men dette er xbmc i bruk https://picasaweb.google.com/sakarias/MobileBilder#5508310788311688530
<GtHoo> Ahhm det var det du snakket om for en stund siden :P
<GtHoo> Da så.
<GtHoo> Men får kjøpe delene snart :)
<GtHoo> Takker for all hjelpen :)
<Sakarias> bare hyggelig
<jo-erlend> GtHoo: du behøver ikke å vente på delene. Du kan sette opp en VM og leke med systemene der. Det er lurt. Da får du erfaring og kan velge ut fra behov. 
<GtHoo> Driver lit med VM, men pga masse skole nå, har jeg ikke hatt så mye tid. Men pappa vil ikke vente så lenge med å betale.
<GtHoo> Men skal legge meg :)
<jo-erlend> Sakarias: er ikke xbmc mer standalone? Jeg fikk inntrykk av at streaming var viktig. 
<jo-erlend> GtHoo: sov godt. Kjøp delene mens faren din er villig til å betale for dem. :)
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: med "streaming" så mener de fleste "spille av filmer fra en sambashare"
<Sakarias> det gjør xbmc utmerket
<jo-erlend> Sakarias: åh. Jeg tenkte mer myth-frontend på andre maskiner. 
<jo-erlend> jeg har aldri prøvd DirectX-Box Media Center. Det har noe med navnet å gjøre, tror jeg. :)
<GtHoo> Streaming, mente jeg å kunne spille av på annen maskin.
<GtHoo> Hade :)
<Sakarias> samba-share
<jo-erlend> GtHoo: alltid en dag i morgen. God natt :)
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: er bare navnet som består, lite som har med DirectX å gjøre lenger
<Sakarias> kjører programmet på ubuntu, mac og windows... filene ligger på et samba-share, hva jeg har sett og ikke sett ligger i en mysqlbase
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke veldig mye erfaring med noen av dem, men jeg hører at mange skryter av xbmc. Hva er fordelen ved det sammenliknet med Myth?
<Sakarias> nå har jeg ikke brukt myth på mange år
<Sakarias> og da jeg brukte myth, så var det bøttetreigt, tungvint og et herk å installere
<Sakarias> og ikke minst, grusomt å se på
<jo-erlend> ja, det var i hvertfall for treigt for imap3-en min. Kanskje jeg skal prøve med xbmc?
<jo-erlend> hehe, omap3. :)
<Sakarias> xbmc krever ikke mye, hvis den støtter skjermkortet ditt og kan kjøre dekodingen i gpu'n
<Kagee> hvilke skjermkort støtter xbmc da ?
<jo-erlend> dekoding av video med omap har jeg egentlig hoppet litt over å sette meg inn i. Maskinvaren skal jo egentlig ha veldig god støtte for sånt. 
<Sakarias> nvidia
<Sakarias> Kagee: jeg har bare lest meg opp på nvidia sin ion chip... siden det er det som sitter i asrock'n i stua
<SlimG> noen som har testet oilrush på ubuntu? heftig grafikk
<Malin_> nei
<Malin_> er det et spill for Ubuntu?
<Sakarias> http://oilrush-game.com/ tipper jeg
<Malin_> var ikke så dyrt heller
<Malin_> 111 kroner eller noe
<Malin_> grafikken så ikke dårlig ut nei
<Malin_> men hva slags spill er det egentlig? Strategispill?
<SlimG> usikker, jeg kjøpte det for sikkerhets skyld, mest for å støtte linux som gamingplatform
<SlimG> men nå må jeg sette opp dualboot :P
<Malin_> hehe
<Malin_> hvorfor må du sette opp dualboot?
<Malin_> det står det er real time strategy
<Malin_> fant jeg ut nå
<Malin_> kanskje dette + lignende prosjekter kan være redninga for linux som spillplattform?
<SlimG> Jeg tror kun Steam platformen er stor nok til å kunne å gjøre Ubuntu attraktiv som spillplatform
<Malin_> ja
<Malin_> Det morsomme er at det i Ubuntu og linux-verdenen forøvrig ikke skulle være noe problem å lage en egen spilldistro f.eks.
<Malin_> Ubuntu Games
<Malin_> ser for meg at man lager noe som er optimalisert på alle måter i forhold til spill
<Malin_> eventuelt lage en egen bruker
<Malin_> men kansje jeg som er gammeldags?
<Malin_> maskiner i dag, drar vel det meste rundt samtidig?
<jo-erlend> synes Ubuntu bør fokusere mer på business. Det er langt mindre krevende og langt mer lønnsomt. 
<jo-erlend> Malin_: det hørtes ut som Crossover Games i en Ubuntu LTS. 
<SlimG> Ser ikke helt målet med en spilldistro, så lenge spill kommer ferdigutviklet i en vakker deb pakke så er jeg fornøyd
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja, det kan du si.
<jo-erlend> er det noen av dere som husker tiden da man måtte reboote for å spille et spill?
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Jeg er på vei tilbake dit nå som jeg har fått oilrush :)
<jo-erlend> jeg husker at vi måtte gjøre det på åttitallet. Mener å huske at 'tapper' var et av dem. Du spilte en bartender som tok imot tomme glass som ble sendt nedover disken og sendte fulle glass tilbake. Mener å huske at det krevde reboot.
<SlimG> i386?
<jo-erlend> hehe, nei, lenge før det.
<Sakarias> husker jeg hadde egne autoexec.bat og config.sys menyer for hvilket spill jeg skulle spille, for å få nok minne
<jo-erlend> 8088/8086 kanskje.
<jo-erlend> ja, men det fantes spill som _måtte_ bootes spesielt hvis du brukte MS-DOS.
<Sakarias> yes, derfor jeg hadde menyer i oppstarten, for å boote maskina korrekt for det spillet jeg skulle spille
<SlimG> jeg gikk glipp av alt x86 før min første 166mhz
 * SlimG var en amiga gutt
<jo-erlend> hehe... 166MHz? Det er sånt som Google bruker, er det ikke det? :)
<SlimG> trist men sant
<Sakarias> x86 siden 1987 :P
<jo-erlend> jeg hadde x86 og en annen maskin som jeg fremdeles ikke vet særlig mye om. Jeg mener at de het Data Øst eller noe sånt. Det var i 1988 eller noe rundt der. Den hadde trådløst tastatur og mus, i tillegg til styringssystemer for brannalarm og slikt. Ekstremt innovativ for sin tid, men den ble borte.
<SlimG> mener jeg har hatt en tiki maskin, er det noe norsk noe?
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke sikker. Jeg var litt liten på den tiden, så... :)
<Sakarias> SlimG: tiki100 tipper jeg
<SlimG> 5.25 disketter
<Sakarias> utviklet av tiki data i oslo
<jo-erlend> men ja, jeg tror det var en norsk maskin. I hvertfall var det en bedrift i Oslo som solgte den. Jeg vokste opp i Bærum og Oslo var langt borte, så... :)
<Sakarias> SlimG: http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiki_100
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: KDØ, kommune data østlandet ?
<jo-erlend> Sakarias: nei. 
<jo-erlend> jeg skulle ofra arngruff for å vite hva den bedriften het.
<SlimG> takk for nostalgilink Sakarias :)
<jo-erlend> ... og det sier en hel del, for Arngruff er kjernesjappa i Oslo.
<SlimG> hihi -> "Navnet på maskinen ble senere forandret til bare Tiki 100 på grunn av en rettstrid med Thor Heyerdahl over navnet Kon-Tiki"
<jo-erlend> SlimG: det er godt å vite at vi, som samfunn, har utviklet oss siden da. :)
<Sakarias> min først maskin før x86 http://www.old-computers.com/museum/computer.asp?c=266&st=1
<SlimG> hehe
 * jo-erlend er ektefødt intelling.
<Sakarias> først x86, var en 386 33MHz med hele 4MB ram og 40 MB harddisk
<Sakarias> første*
<jo-erlend> min første var en 10.77MHz xt med 6 watstates og turboknapp. Da jeg senere fikk utdelt Magic CGA-kortet, så var jeg antakelig den kuleste sjuåringen i Bærum.
<SlimG> ~40 millioner bytes var da heftig bra :)
<Sakarias> SlimG: har maskina enda, den kjører minix :P
<jo-erlend> for ikke å snakke om at jeg hadde... Vent... Hardcard. SSD, med andre ord. :)
<SlimG> turboknappen, mener å huske den var for å tilpasse klokkehastigheten til spill som var "hardkodet" til en klokkehastighet, eller?
<Sakarias> yes
<SlimG> _veldig_ glad vi kom oss forbi den :)
<jo-erlend> nøyaktig hvordan det funka, vet jeg ikke. Prosessorene kjørte på 4.77MHz, men den kjørte opp hastigheten til 10.etellerannet. 
<Sakarias> 486'n min, 66MHz DX2, så måtte jeg bruke turboknappen for å få den ned til 33MHz når jeg skulle spille doom
<SlimG> multiplier endring regner jeg med?
<jo-erlend> problemet var waitstates, som gjorde at veldig mye egentlig ikke gikk så veldig mye raskere.
<Sakarias> 486'n er eneste maskin jeg ikke har lenger
<jo-erlend> jeg tror at den første pcen min var basert på Amstrad 1512, hvis noen er interessert i tekniske detaljer. :)
<Sakarias> eneste maskin jeg solgte for å få råd til oppgraderingen til P150 maskina
<jo-erlend> 150... Var det en sånn som hadde mmx, men som ikke kunne klokkes mer enn 5% eller noe sånt? :)
<jo-erlend> ... Den kunne klokkes fra 150 til 166MHz? 
<Sakarias> yes
<Sakarias> men jeg har aldri klokket opp noen cpuer
<jo-erlend> hehe, jeg hadde en sånn på nøkkelringen min en stund.
<Sakarias> har klokket ned et par amd cpuer
<Sakarias> hadde en amd k2 500MHz som ikke var stabil, dønn stabil på 450MHz dog
<jo-erlend> men jeg fikk MP2000-kort for å spille av SVCD og da ble maskinen plutselig ekstremt mye bedre... Omtrent samme problemet som vi har i Ubuntu idag, med andre ord.
<Sakarias> K6-2
<jo-erlend> det var P150 jeg brukte da jeg installerte Linux for første gang på min egen maskin, tror jeg. 
<jo-erlend> så kom det en 266MHz AMD, hvis jeg husker riktig.
<Sakarias> hadde en AMD Athlon maskin også, siste AMD maskina jeg hadde
<SlimG> K6-2 var fin, men skjønte ikke det før jeg begynte med de ustabile varmeovnene "athlon"
<Sakarias> K6-3 var ikke fin
<SlimG> Sakarias: tror ikke jeg fikk prøvd K6-3, ustabil?
<jo-erlend> jeg har faktisk aldri gått tilbake til Intel siden den 266MHz-en. 
<jo-erlend> dvs, jeg har Intel-prosessorer i noen laptoper, men det er på en måte ikke fullt så valgfritt. :)
<Sakarias> SlimG: ustabil og treg i forhold til prisen
<Sakarias> SlimG: no alla P4-serien til Intel
<jo-erlend> neste gang jeg bytter maskinvare på desktopen, regner jeg med at det blir en eller annen form for ARM. Hvis OMAP3 var i nærheten av hva jeg kan akseptere, er helt sikkert OMAP4 det og innen den tid er OMAP5 ute.. :)
 * SlimG vurderer intel ved hver oppgradering, men amd gir alltid langt mer bang4bucks, og jeg har ikke hatt problemer med dem siden K8 serien
<Sakarias> SlimG: Core 2, ble basert på teknologi fra P3 serien, ikke P4... hvis jeg ikke husker totalt feil
<jo-erlend> Sakarias: jeg husker at det var en periode da alle skulle ha bunnmodellen av Intels prosessorer fordi den var raskere enn toppmodellen. Det var en sånn Celeron :)
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: de ville ha celeron, pga den kunne klokkes noe utrolig opp
<jo-erlend> hehe, mhm :)
<Sakarias> Bortsett fra O2 maskina mi, så har jeg bare intel maskiner her i huset
<jo-erlend> Intel... Først var det minnet. Så var det virtualisering. Så var det dette med tre og tre minnebrikker... Det er liksom alltid noe med Intel. :)
<Sakarias> atom, core2duo, core2quad og xeon er det jeg har nå
<jo-erlend> hehe, Itanium?
<SlimG> også hadde de en periode med denne RAMen sin, rambus?
<Sakarias> Quad-Core Intel Xeon var alt maskina mi ville si om CPUen
<jo-erlend> jeg ønsker ikke Intel noen god fremtid og det er ikke fordi jeg er ond eller noe sånt.
<SlimG> intel er jo forholdsvis hyggelige når det kommer til fri programvare
#ubuntu-no 2011-03-10
<SlimG> litt ubehagelige når det kommer til gma500, men ellers liker jeg dem som selskap
<Sakarias> Xeon E5462 (Harpertown/Penryn) sier webben om cpuen
<jo-erlend> SlimG: javisst. Nord-Korea og det ekstrem-kapitalistiske kommunist-Kina er også det.
<Sakarias> har en 16-veis AMD boks på jobb... den yter like bra som en 4-veis intel boks
<jo-erlend> men for å være litt mindre politisk, så håper jeg at intel-plattformen kan få litt reell motstand og det er den i ferd med å få. Det er gledelig.
<SlimG> Sakarias: 16 veis, som i 16 kjerner?
<jo-erlend> intel har vært flinke med skjermkort og nettverk og sånt, men på virtualiseringsdelen har de hengt så håpløst langt etter at det ikke engang fantes noe annet valg enn AMD.
<Sakarias> SlimG: yes
<jo-erlend> dvs, man kunne naturligvis bytte fra linux til windows eller fra kvm til xen, men det virker noe ekstremt når konkurrenten har full støtte. 
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: du kan velge power plattformen til IBM for virualisering
<Sakarias> http://www-03.ibm.com/systems/power/
<jo-erlend> Sakarias: det kan jeg dersom jeg er villig til å øke prisen på pcen min betraktelig.
<Sakarias> vi har en liten bunke openpower bokser og et par power6 blades
<jo-erlend> hva kjører dere på dem?
<Sakarias> linux
<jo-erlend> det antok jeg. Mer spesifikt?
<Sakarias> vi kjører linux på de, hva kunden legger på toppen der, er opp til de
<jo-erlend> åja, ok. Jeg trodde dere bare leide ut hotellrom og VMer. 
<Sakarias> meh
<Sakarias> Gjør ikke det gitt
<jo-erlend> dere leier ut servere? Jeg har aldri helt forstått poenget med det, fremfor å eie server og leie skapplass. Får jeg høre en pitsj? 
<Sakarias> vil du ha egen server, så kalles det co-lo
<Sakarias> da får du en RU, nett og strøm
<Sakarias> leier du server, så er det 24/7 overvåkning av serveren, tjenestene. lisenser osv
<Sakarias> kan i grunn lese mer på https://www.basefarm.com/no/tjenester/
<jo-erlend> falt jeg ut?
<Sakarias> ja
<jo-erlend> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBQNqZKfStI....
<jo-erlend> hehe, bah. 
<Sakarias> 01:16:43 <Sakarias> kan i grunn lese mer på https://www.basefarm.com/no/tjenester/
<Sakarias> 01:17:39 <-- jo-erlend (~jo-erlend@s07-00089.dsl.no.powertech.net) has quit (Read error: Operation timed out)
<jo-erlend> Sakarias: jeg har lest endel sånne, men jeg forstår ikke helt forskjellen, egentlig. Når du sier at dere overvåker lisenser og tjenester, for eksempel... Må jeg fremdeles administrere tjenestene, eller hva er det dere gjør?
<Kagee> Sakarias: RU ?
<jo-erlend> Rack Unit.
<jo-erlend> Sakarias: dere gjør jo mye mer enn jeg trodde. 
<jo-erlend> Kagee: jeg _antar_ at det er det de mener. Jeg ble litt overrasket jeg også.
<Kagee> det ser ut som om det avhenger av appikasjonen om de administerer tjenestene for deg
<SlimG> *argh*, windows snapper opp alle exefiler når jeg pakker ut en .zip fil med offisielle M$ verktøy :P
<Kagee> snapper opp ?
<Kagee> Jeg ser ps.no vil at jeg skal «Gi pc'en din det rette "verktøyet"»
<SlimG> Kagee: Fjerner dem
<Kagee> og betale min. 1800 for windows 7 og MsOffice
 * Kagee mimrer tilbake til den "sidebaren" i MsOffice ... 97 ?
<jo-erlend> SlimG: jeg vet at ##Windows har noen dyktige folk, selvom ...
<Kagee> SlimG: jeg skjønner ikke? den sletter dem ?
<SlimG> Kagee: Korrekt, jeg sitter igjen med Readme.txt
<Kagee> virus + antivirusprogram ?
<SlimG> nix, fant synderen, det var windows sin egen utpakker, 7zip gjør jobben som den skal
<Kagee> O_o
<Kagee> sense. it makes none.
<jo-erlend> Kagee: du ser overrasket ut?
<Kagee> mja
<Kagee> jeg var innom windows for en uke sida
<Kagee> i ca 1 time
<jo-erlend> jeg prøve å flytte en installasjon av Windows XP over til en annen maskin. Egentlig var det bare snakk om å bytte en disk fra en annen og boote den fra en annen maskin. Jobben tok ca tre dager. 
<Kagee> 45 min var oppdateringer før jeg fikk gjort det jeg skulle
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Jeg er ikke interessert i hjelp, bare få ut litt grump :)
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: vi gjør veldig mye... alt fra å sette opp alt kunden vil ha, til å feilsøke den dårlige php-koden dems, finne ut hvorfor tomcat applikasjonen yter dårlig osv
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Jeg jobber med ca. det samme nå, win2k3 installasjon fra esx til kvm, må kjøre sysprep for å unngå bsod
<jo-erlend> SlimG: jeg går ut fra at du har lest uttalelsen fra Sun Microsystems?
<SlimG> jo-erlend: neppe, burde jeg?
<SlimG> link?
<jo-erlend> ja, det fikk i hvertfall meg til å le på den tiden. De skrev noe sånt som at de hadde analysert problemstillingen og satt sine beste folk til å finne ut hvorfor XP oppførte seg på den måten, men at det fremdeles var ubegripelig. "Inconceivable stupidity", tror jeg er et av uttrykkene som ble brukt. 
<SlimG> hehehe
<SlimG> den kan holde meg gjennom resten av migreringen, ser om jeg finner uttalelsen
<Sakarias> nei, sove kanskje
<Sakarias> iallfall helt til vakttelefonen piper
<jo-erlend> hehe, det var en del av en _lang_ tekst, så latteren var kanskje vel så mye et uttrykk for lettelse som humor.
<SlimG> :) herlig
<jo-erlend> jeg fikset litt på systemet mitt for en stund siden og jeg glemte å sette opp partisjon for Windows. Jeg brukte i underkant av ti sekunder på å komme meg. Og de tingene du snakker om nå, de har jeg vært gjennom og jeg trives her hvor jeg er. :)
<SlimG> fint å vite at det er lys i andren enden av m$ tunnellen, holder på å linuxfisere skolen jeg jobber på, sålangt fått fjernet 3 iis webservere til fordel for en apache2 webserver
<SlimG> når jeg er ferdig med esx->kvm så blir neste prosjekt å bytte ut windows filserver med noe brukende
<jo-erlend> spennende. Er det bare serversiden du jobber med, eller desktoper også?
<jo-erlend> esx>kvm bør være greit, tror jeg.
<Kagee> SlimG: 3 ??
<Kagee> for en skole ?
<SlimG> jeg tror ikke jeg kommer til å foreta meg noe med desktopene til folk, de får gåsehud bare et ikon på skrivebordet flytter seg litt til høyre
<SlimG> Kagee: Det har vært en samling med gærne it-folk her før meg
<SlimG> dvs. it-ansvarlige, jeg er mutters alene så ganske vanskelig å få til samtidig som folk tømmer cola i tastaturene og sletter alle filene sine
<jo-erlend> huff. Jeg hater å rydde opp i rotete datasystemer som ikke er mine egne. :)
<SlimG> jeg liker å rydde opp på sett og vis, men helst ikke reparere udokumenterte systemer
<jo-erlend> det var vel omtrent noe sånt jeg mente.
<jo-erlend> problemet er at folk som trenger at andre rydder opp, gjerne også har en tendens til å skape kaos. 
<SlimG> joda, men de tidligere it-ansvarlige er long-gone
<SlimG> en hyggelig bivirkning når systemet er linuxfisert, er vel at skolen faktisk må anskaffe seg noen med ordentlige it-kunnskaper, og ikke en winadmin
<SlimG> når jeg forlater skolen riktignok
<jo-erlend> jeg skulle til å si noe sånt som at det hyggelige er at når du først får overført funksjonaliteten over til et annet system, så blir det enklere å ha med å gjøre.
<jo-erlend> de voldsomme problemene med å bytte hovedkort, for eksempel, er det ingen andre enn Microsoft som noengang har gått gode for.
<SlimG> Når lanserer de den nye kjernen sin som de skrytte så mye av en tid tilbake?
<SlimG> mener de vurderte å levere den med win7, noe som ikke skjedde
<SlimG> minwin tror jeg den heter
<Kagee> hmm? var det ikke til 8 eller 9 ?
<jo-erlend> kommer nok med Windows 7.0.
<SlimG> hmm.. har ikke forsøkt å flytte rundt på en win7 installasjon, må testes
<jo-erlend> tanken var vel at det og winfs skulle inn i Windows 7. Det var vel derfor de kalte det Windows 7. 
<jo-erlend> Windows 7 er betraktelig mindre ondskapsfull å ha med å gjøre i så henseende, men er enda verre på andre måter.
<SlimG> manglende støtte for ssh og sftp er det som frusterer meg mest
<SlimG> totalt hemmet cliskall
<SlimG> mangel på virtuelle skrivebord
<jo-erlend> ja, men det er barnesykdommer. Det kommer seg i løpet av de neste tiårene.
<SlimG> det irriterer meg óg, folk som helt oppriktig tror at dette er ting som blir fikset i neste versjon :)
<SlimG> windows blir nok bra om noen svært få tiår
<jo-erlend> Windows' største problem, er antakelig dette med internett. 
<SlimG> hehe, det er nok bare en forbigående trend tenker de :)
<jo-erlend> problemet er at det også er løsningen. 
<Malin_> er det støtte for internett i windows nå? :p
<Malin_> syntes egnetlig windows også 7-eren fremstår som noe tunggrodd og gammeldags jeg da, men har ikke veldig mye erfaring med windows 7, men den lille jeg har har gitt meg et slikt inntrykk hehe
<jo-erlend> nå har vi for eksempel omtrent full støtte for Silverlight 4 i Ubuntu, men heldigvis har de fått med seg alle mediehusene i USA til å godta at Microsoft skal være ene-leverandør av DRM og at Microsoft skal bestemme. 
<SlimG> trodde m$ ville skrinlegge silverlight jeg?
<jo-erlend> det var mange som trodde det. Hvorfor de trodde det, vet ikke jeg. Det er overhodet ingenting som tyder på at Microsoft er villige til å gå til et så radikalt skritt som å bli web-kompatible uten å ha en viss makt. 
<jo-erlend> det som er interessant ved Microsoft, er at de ikke egentlig har friheten til å søke frihet. De har aksjonærer som ikke må skremmes, et marked som bestemmer aksjenivået og kunder som krever kvalitet. Hvis du tenker over hvor sinte mange ble da knappene ble flyttet fra høyre til venstre side, så kan du forestille deg hva endring betyr for Microsoft.
<Malin_> :)
<SlimG> greit at det finnes et dårlig produkt tilgjengelig, men jeg vil ikke skylde på selgeren om produktet selger bra. Skummelt at så mange godtar slike løsninger
<SlimG> mistenker at det kanskje har noe med at det er litt for mange ledd mellom selger, og de faktiske it-kyndige i kundeselskaper
<jo-erlend> tja. Kanskje. Eller kanskje det bare har blitt en for sterk bruk-og-kast-kultur. 
<SlimG> da var "qemu-img convert" satt på en 70GB jobb, da kan jeg få sett noen m*a*s*h episoder i mellomtiden gitt
<jo-erlend> skomakere, hva skal man med det? Det kommer nye motesko neste år likevel og da slutter jo disse å fungere likevel, så reparasjon og vedlikehold er bare bortkastede penger. 
<jo-erlend> SlimG: mash er bra. Hvor er du? :)
<SlimG> sesong 11, har sett fra sesong 1 siden forige måne
<jo-erlend> hehe
<SlimG> herlig underholdning
<jo-erlend> jeg spiller en jævla versjon av suicide is painless :)
<jo-erlend> det er en veldig bra serie og jeg foretrekker Alan Alda-perioden. :(
<jo-erlend> :O
 * SlimG har aldri hørt temasangen med stemmer
<SlimG> når er alan alda perioden?
<Malin_> hvor mange sesonger finnes det?
<SlimG> 11 tror jeg
<Malin_> ah :)
<jo-erlend> da har du ikke sett filmen. Og det bør du, for den bygger direkte på boken.
<Malin_> hm.. merkelich det der med hvordan det er mye merkelig i windows
<SlimG> jo-erlend: ikke sett filmen nei, tenkte å ta den som avslutning etter sesong 11
<SlimG> bra?
<Malin_> kommer vel an på om filmen kom etter serien, eller mellom sesong x og y osv :)
<Malin_> me nnå må jeg jeg ta natta jeg
<Malin_> natti
<jo-erlend> SlimG: overhodet ingen likhet med serien, egentlig. MASH er mye dystrere og mørkere enn serien. 
<SlimG> Malin_: godnatt
<Malin_> :)
<SlimG> Gleder meg til å se den
 * Kagee syntes det var syndat radar dro hjem
<SlimG> syns det fungerte greit, liker klinger også som clerk
<jo-erlend> SlimG: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gO7uemm6Yo
<SlimG> satt å hørte på den i sted faktisk
<SlimG> heftig dyster i seg selv
<jo-erlend> sangen handler om selvmordet i begynnelsen av boka. 
<jo-erlend> skrevet av en femtenåring. Jeg synes den er veldig bra.
<SlimG> skal lese boka om jeg finner den til kindle, takk for tips
<jo-erlend> den er som sagt betraktelig mørkere enn serien. Jeg liker begge to, spesielt etter at Alan Alda fikk overtaket og fikk innført noen av de litt dypere aspektene ved historien. Begynnelsen av MASH var jo egentlig bare ren humor. 
<jo-erlend> serien altså.
<SlimG> ah, det er en fin blanding, men de seriøse scenene er de jeg ser mest frem til, de er _veldig_ gode tatt i betrakning all humoren ellers
<jo-erlend> de hadde jo noen veldig gode scener i serien også. Da han første obersten døde, for eksempel.. Og da Pierce lagde film, hvor det gikk helt plutselig fra død humor til dødelig alvor. 
<SlimG> skulle akkurat til å nevne blakes død, faktisk på vei hjem og ut av serien
<jo-erlend> ja. Det er mange som kritiserer serien for å være for humoristisk, men den scenen der rettferdiggjorde det, spør du meg. Du henter folk helt opp og lar dem le også henter du dem ned igjen så rått og brutalt.. Jeg synes det var genialt. 
<SlimG> ganske rått når de får frem de psykiske lidelsene som tærer på folk bak fasaden i serien
<SlimG> enig med du, genialt
<SlimG> s/lidelsene/bagasje/
<jo-erlend> men serien er tegneseriehumor i forhold til humoren i originalen. Det er litt mer som dukken i taket. Nokså krevende humor, på mange måter. 
<SlimG> offtopic: Stilig 3djeparts sak for last.fm brukere -> 
<SlimG> http://lastgraph3.aeracode.org/static/graphs/graph_181215.pdf
<SlimG> det ultimate svaret på "hvilken musikk liker du da?" :)
<SlimG> feil poster, den forige var tom -> http://lastgraph3.aeracode.org/static/graphs/graph_181214.pdf
<Kagee> skal vi se om den funker for meg...
<Kagee> http://lastgraph3.aeracode.org/static/graphs/graph_181224.pdf
<Kagee> haha
<Kagee> jeg liker at terry pratchett står der :-P
<Kagee> jeg spilte lydbøker i spotify en stund
<Kagee> *koble spotify til last.fm igjen*
<Sakarias> drm lydbøker?
<Kagee> nei
<Kagee> mp3lydbøker i spotify
<Kagee> men å kombinere spotify og audible hadde vært ... nydelig
<Kagee> pokker, er klokka så mye -_-
<Kagee> gnatt
<Sakarias> natta
<jo-erlend> lydbokversjonen av hitchhikers guide to the galaxy, av Stephen Fry er helt geniale. 
<SlimG> har kun hørt den med douglas adams
<Kagee> hmm, jeg har hørt den med DNA ...
<Kagee> jeg syntes han var vanskelig å høre på
<Sakarias> heiv den med Stephen Fry i ønskelista hos audible *vente på credit*
<Kagee> Det høres ut som om han er en bedre oppleser enn forfatteren selv
<Sakarias> yes, he is
<Sakarias> han gjør en nydelig jobb med harry potter :)
<_sara_> hej
<Berge> Hemskt mycket hej!
<_sara_> jag är i sverige :D
<Berge> Jeg ser dette.
<_sara_> och jag är english
<Berge> But you write Swedish.
<_sara_> ja 
<_sara_> a little
<_sara_> i have been here 3 weeks
<_sara_> ja alskär sverige
<Berge> But you know this is a Norwegian channel, right? (-:
<_sara_> ja
<_sara_> interchangabe langes
<_sara_> ie swedish is norwegen pretty much
<jo-erlend> you're English? 
<Berge> You really should not say such things loud in either country (-:
<xt> nynorsk er nærare ! :)
<_sara_> i didn't say it loud
<_sara_> :)
<Berge> xt: Ja (-:
<Kagee> har firefox 3.6.15 kommet til linux enda ?
<jo-erlend> firefox | 3.6.15+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 | lucid-updates | source, amd64, i386
<Luminousthen00b> heisann :) jeg har installert Ubuntu for første gang for noen timer siden og sliter med å installere Java... hjelp?....
<brik_> hvordan prøver du å installere det?
<Kagee> Luminousthen00b: jeg har samme spørsmål som brik_ 
<Luminousthen00b> slik: http://en.kioskea.net/faq/741-installing-java-under-ubuntu
<Luminousthen00b> og.... ingenting skjer 
<Luminousthen00b> forøvrig er jeg Ubuntu-frelst allerede :)
<Kagee> det er iallefall en fornuftig guide du har funnet.
<Kagee> hva skjer når du taster inn den kommandoen i terminal ?
<Sakarias> bytt ut aptitude med apt-get
 * Luminousthen00b prøver
<Luminousthen00b> nå er jeg nærmere!
<Luminousthen00b> den sier nå: Leser pakkelister ... Ferdig Skaper oversikt over avhengighetsforhold        Leser tilstandsinformasjon ... Ferdig    Pakken sun-java6-jre er ikke tilgjengelig, men en annen pakke henviser til den. Dette kan bety at pakken mangler, er utgått, eller bare finnes  tilgjengelig fra en annen kilde.  Pakken sun-java6-plugin er ikke tilgjengelig, men en annen pakke henviser til den. Dette kan bety at pakken mangler
<Luminousthen00b> E: Pakken «sun-java6-jre» har ingen installasjonskandidat E: Pakken «sun-java6-plugin» har ingen installasjonskandidat
<Kagee> Luminousthen00b: ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Luminousthen00b> jepp
<Kagee> trenger su spesifict sun java?
<Kagee> *du
<Luminousthen00b> neppe, men til Firefox i hvert fall
<Kagee> hvorfor trenger du sun java?
<Luminousthen00b> og jeg vil gjerne spille java-baserte spill
<Kagee> ja, da burde det går bra med openjdk
<Luminousthen00b> argh... jeg har prøvd feil Java? en nettvenn som viste meg den linken...
<Kagee> sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin openjdk-6-jre
<Sakarias> ser ut som sun-java er borte fra 10.10
<Kagee> Sakarias: nei, den ligger da fortsatt i partner
<Luminousthen00b> det funker! den holder på! :D
<Luminousthen00b> tuusen takk! :D
<Kagee> openjdk burde fungere fint
<Kagee> den skal iallefall fungere til bankid, som mange trenger
<Luminousthen00b> :)
<Sakarias> Kagee: partner repoet er ikke enablet pr default
<Kagee> Sakarias: vel. nei. men heller ikke det er "borte". Partner var deaktivert i 10.04 også
<Luminousthen00b> siden jeg er Ubuntu-noob, er det noe jeg bør vite? jeg begynner allerede å få god oversikt
<Sakarias> Kagee: jeg har aldri enablet parter repoet... og har hatt sun-java i 10.04
<Kagee> Sakarias: hmmm, skeptisk
<Kagee> http://blog.hild1.no/2010/07/bankid-ubuntu/
<Sakarias> så sant det ikke er forskjell mellom desktop og server edition av ubuntu
<Kagee> Luminousthen00b: jeg tror du må begrense kunnskapsønsket ditt, ellers kan det hende Sakarias begyner å forklare deg hvordan du fintuner en databaseinstallasjon
<Kagee> Luminousthen00b: dessut må du gjerne fjerne "then00b" fra nicket ditt
<Luminousthen00b> hehe :P
<Sakarias> kan jo paste 178 linjer med .vcl, og forklare hva hver linje gjør :P
<Luminousthen00b> jeg la til then00b fordi Luminous er registrert av noen andre, og det var passende siden jeg bare har sittet med Ubuntu siden i ettermiddag :)
<Luminousthen00b> ellers har jeg bare brukt Windows før
<Sakarias> vi har alle en mørk fortid :P
<Luminousthen00b> hehe :P ja, nå er jeg heller frelst. Windowsen på netbooken min døde, jeg har tatt mandlene og blir pleiet av mine foreldre, så jeg måtte gjøre noe
<Kagee> Sakarias: HAN DER: http://bildr.no/view/840457
<Sakarias> hehe
<Luminousthen00b> jeg må fortsatt bruke Windows på jobben... jeg jobber på en supportavdeling, og programmet jeg supporterer går bare på Windows 
<Sakarias> lurer på hvorfor jeg ikke får videoreklame
<Kagee> Sakarias: linux?
<Kagee> jeg sitter på winhoze på jobb
<Sakarias> Kagee: mange år siden jeg brukte linux på dekstop, er machore veit du
<Sakarias> desktop*
<Kagee> right, right
<Sakarias> bruker chrome, kan det ha noe med saken å gjøre?
<Sakarias> Luminousthen00b: jeg må også bruke windows på jobb i morgen... i en times tid... for å generere noen boot-cder
<Luminousthen00b> :P
<Sakarias> men det skjer i en VM på en mac :P
<Luminousthen00b> jeg skal ikke på jobben igjen før den 21. så jeg får masse Ubuntu-tid :)
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> ser fram til neste uke... halv dag mandag, 3 timer torsdag og fri fredag
<Luminousthen00b> nice :)
<Luminousthen00b> hmm, går Minecraft på Ubuntu?
<Sakarias> ja
<Luminousthen00b> :D:D:D
<Sakarias> driver å fjaser med å måke opp en minecraft server nuh
<Luminousthen00b> resten av sykemeldingen er reddet
<Kagee> Sakarias: du henger ikke på fishy server?
<Sakarias> Kagee: jeg spiller ikke
<Kagee> Sakarias: du skal bare hoste en server? :-P
<Sakarias> yes
<Sakarias> kollegaer på jobb ville ha en
<Kagee> for en _kunde_ ?
<Kagee> lOl
<Sakarias> siden jeg har hardware som idler under trappa, så kan jeg jo sparke opp
<Luminous1337> bedre nick nå? :P fikk installert noen plugins for Firefox
<Kagee> lol
<Luminous1337> nå får vi se om jeg får til å installere Minecraft også :P
<Kagee> Luminous1337: det består i å laste ned minecraft.jar, høyreklikke på den og velge at den kan kjøres som et program, og så høyreklikke og starte den med openjdk
<Kagee> Luminous1337: ohh-- minecraft ... daaammm
<Kagee> Luminous1337: den vil kanskje absolutt ha sun java den ....
<Luminous1337> øøøh.... trenger jeg å tenke på denne: Also, please make sure you're running the Sun JVM...
<Kagee> mjaaaaaaaaa
<Luminous1337> jeg kan prøve uten?
<Kagee> du kan prøv
<Kagee> jeg skal ordne noen instruksjoner i mellomtida
<Luminous1337> :D
<Kagee> Luminous1337: _dersom det ikke funker_
<Kagee> Luminous1337: denne guiden: http://blog.hild1.no/2010/07/bankid-ubuntu/
<Kagee> men bytt ut første kodelinje med denne :
<Kagee> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ maverick partner"
<kjetil> Noen som kan hjelpe en som er totalt grønnsak? har fått problemer med plass på harddisken etter jeg installerte ubuntu..
<Kagee> avinstaller windows? :-P
<Luminous1337> den åpner arcive manager når jeg høyreklikker på den
<Kagee> MammaGutt: er du venstrehendt?
<Kagee> den skal åpne en meny når du høyreklikker
<Kagee> err
<Kagee> det var et kraftig tag-complete og kanal-byttekrasj
<kjetil> Hvordan avinstallerer man windows? :P 
<Kagee> format c:/
<Luminous1337> ja, jeg er venstrehendt men jeg trykket på høyreknappen på netbooken :\
<jo-erlend> kjetil: hva er det du har dårlig med plass på? 
<jo-erlend> det er gjerne mulig å frigjøre nokså mye plass. Ubuntu reserverer for eksempel 5% for root, noe som utgjør nokså mye plass hvis du har en stor disk. 
<Kagee> Luminous1337: du har ikke satt den opp slik at det høyrehende kaller "høyre og venstre museknapp" er byttet om ?
<Luminous1337> hmm, jeg må ha vært borti venstretasten, for ingenting skjer når jeg prøver igjen med høyre
<kjetil> eneste som er gjort er å innstallere ubuntu, og lagt inn ca 3 gb med musikk.. da er harddisken full, (70gb) kan det stemme?
<Luminous1337> jeg skylder på paragin forte-tåka
<jo-erlend> Kagee: hehe, jeg tror ikke at venstrehendte bytter om på høyre og venstre. De bruker bare hendene på en litt annen måte. :)
<Luminous1337> se, kan ikke stave engang
<Luminous1337> problemet er nok mellom puta og tastaturet
<jo-erlend> kjetil: ok. Programmer > Tilbehør > Analyse av diskplass kan gi deg en god oversikt over hva du bruker plassen til. 
<jo-erlend> kjetil: men som Kagee sa, er det fint mulig endre størrelse på eller fjerne windows-partisjonen og bruke den plassen til Ubuntu isteden. Det er litt jobb, men det går fint. 
 * Kagee drar hjem for å spille minecrack
<kjetil> hvordan kan man fjerne windows-partisjonen? ved analyse så viser det at 60gb brukes av skrivebord.. hva nå enn det betyr. :P
<jo-erlend> kjetil: da har du kanskje lagt en mappe med noe svært der? 
<jo-erlend> kjetil: det er veldig enkelt å fjerne windows-partisjonen og la Ubuntu bruke den plassen. Men da vil alt med Windows bli borte for godt, bare så det er nevnt. 
<kjetil> eneste jeg har lagt der er som sagt 3gb musikk..  hmmm..
<kjetil> denne pcn funker ikke med windows uansett, så det spiller ingen rolle...
<Luminous1337> jeg fikk det til, problemet var mellom puta og tastaturet, ja :P
<kjetil> så om du har mulighet til å forklare hvordan så blir jeg glad :)
<Luminous1337> Minecraft! det funker!!! :D til og med kjappere enn da jeg hadde Windows på denne! :D
<Luminous1337> jeg er så... lykkelig.... <3
<Luminous1337> jeg må reboote og jeg vil spille Minecraft... kanskje jeg kommer tilbake. men uansett, tusen takk, folkens! :D
 * Kagee følger Luminous' eksempel.
<Sakarias> å quite?
<Kagee> 21:2q1
<Sakarias> q1?
<Sakarias> ircer du igjen med mobilen?
<Kagee> -_-
<GtHoo> lol
#ubuntu-no 2011-03-11
<Kagee> hvem her var det som drev å testet natty ?
<jo-erlend> jeg tester alt med jevne mellomrom.
<Kagee> nettbank også ? :)
<jo-erlend> jeg kan godt gjøre det. Jeg bruker dnb.
<Kagee> natty havnet på "mulige fretidige problemer"-lista på jobb i dag
<jo-erlend> ok?
<Kagee> ja?
<jo-erlend> jeg prøvde å få deg til å utdype.
<Kagee> dvs, den er ikke testet eller noe slik her, så vi aner ikke hvordan den funker med nettbanken vår
<jo-erlend> åja, sånn ja. Det vil vel være mindre forskjeller i tiden fremover, ettersom java og flash blir oppgradert på alle levende versjoner av Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> java, flash og firefox, mente jeg.
<Kagee> "levede" = uutgitte versjoner ?
<jo-erlend> nei, utgitte, men som fremdeles støttes.
<jo-erlend> hardy har for eksempel samme versjon av java, flash og firefox som maverick har.
<jo-erlend> for LTS gjelder det linux også. Det tror jeg ikke det gjør for ikke-LTS-er. 
<jo-erlend> jeg ser at natty bruker default-jre | 1:1.6-40ubuntu1 |         natty | amd64, i386
<jo-erlend> den er nyere enn den som er i de eldre versjonene, men når natty utgis, regner jeg med at versjonen vil oppgraderes for de andre slippene også. 
#ubuntu-no 2011-03-12
<em> woah, jo-erlend you are here too?
<Kagee> hvis alt jeg trenger er en offsite sqldatabase med extern tilgang og mulighet for automatiske backups, hvem skal jeg gi pengene mine ?
<Sakarias> en hvilken som helst vps leverandør ?
<Kagee> noen billeige anbefalinger
<Kagee> ?
<Sakarias> linode, Hetzner Online AG
<em> jo-erlend: are you here?
<jo-erlend> I am, actually.
<em> jo-erlend: you seem to be in all the good places :)
<em> I had no idea you were Norwegian :)
<jo-erlend> :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-05
<malin> hm.. jeg fant jo ut hva som skjer :p jeg har jo ikke endret ip-en i routeren :p
<malin> lol
<malin> nei, det er litt seint for hodet mitt... jeg har jo faktisk endret til den ip-en på serveren, så det kan ikke være det likevel... derp
<geirha> whitelist tar kun ip-adresser, ikke vertsnavn
<malin> ah
<malin> okey
<malin> nå er det ikke så krise at jeg ikke får tilgang fra internett til torrentene
<geirha> fungerer   transmission-remote ekstern-ip -l   fra boksen som kjører transmission-daemon?
<malin> nexpected response: <h1>401: Unauthorized</h1>Unauthorized User-www-form-urlencoded
<malin> outputten jeg fikk
<geirha> Ah, du har satt brukernavn og passord?
<malin> mhm
<malin> men om jeg i stedet for ip, skriver domenet mitt
<malin> får jeg dette
<malin> [01:18:47.156] transmission-remote: (http://malinkb.dyndnd.org:9091/transmission/rpc/) Couldn't connect to server
<malin> så den er ikke oppe
<malin> dog får jeg brukt domenet til å koble til, men kun på samme lokalnettverk
<geirha> dyndnd?
<malin> dyndns
<malin> malinkb.dyndns.org
<malin> malinkb.dyndns.org:9091
<malin> så ser du det står forbidden
<geirha> feilmeldingen sa dyndnd, var bare det
<malin> ah
<malin> hm. jeg ser ikke dyndnd?
<geirha> skru av whitelist og se om du får koblet til da. Menne jeg må komme meg til sengs.
<geirha> 01:19 < malin> [01:18:47.156] transmission-remote: (http://malinkb.dyndnd.org…
<malin> det må jo være at jeg har skrevet feil
<malin> her er output med rett adresse:
<malin> Unexpected response: <h1>401: Unauthorized</h1>Unauthorized Usersmission-remote/2.50 (13228)
<malin> Host: malinkb.dyndns.org:9091
<malin> Accept: */*
<jo-erlend> ble frastjålet laptopen i går. :(
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu. Vi svarer gjerne på spørsmål, men de fleste gjør andre ting enn å vente på spørsmål, så vær tålmodig og bare spør. :)
<geirha> malin: du må autentisere deg også, du kan gjøre det med -n-opsjonen, eller med en .netrc-fil
<geirha> Hvordan klarte du å få laptopen stjålet da?
<jo-erlend> spilte gitar og drakk litt øl på Queens i Oslo. Mens jeg spilte, så var det noen som tok sekken min.
<jo-erlend> så da må jeg tilbakekalle endel nøkler og bytte nøkler for tjenester og sånt. Det var jo kryptert, men likevel. Kjipt å miste laptop. Det er den beste jeg har hatt hittil.
<jo-erlend> det positive er jo at da får jeg en unnskyldning til å kjøpe en ny. Hadde ventet flere år med å gjøre det ellers. En sånn Asus Transformer høres bra ut, synes jeg :)
<geirha> Pluss at en tyv muligens har konvertert til Ubuntu
<elzapp> neppe
<huayra> jo-erlend, det var synd. Håper da at Queens økten uanset var verdt det :) SØndager der eller på Blå er en fin start på uken
<jo-erlend> huayra, alltid bra på Queens. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke vært på Blå.
<jo-erlend> geirha, heh, jeg trøster med med at jeg ikke hadde med laderen. Den koster sikkert mer enn Pcen.
<huayra> http://www.blaaoslo.no/faste-arrangementer/frank-znort-quartet/ < Motto: WE FUCK UP YOUR MONDAYS! ;) Verdt å ta seg en tur om live musikk, litt dans og mange hyggelige mennesker er tingen for deg på en søndag
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> Queens er flinke til å brekke mandager de og.
<malin> geirha: hm. jeg er ikke sikker på hva du mener. Jeg har aldri brukt noen slik fil med transmission-daemon tidligere
<geirha> malin: -n brukernavn:passord
<geirha> eller opprette en .netrc fil som inneholder linja:  machine vertsnavn login brukernavn password passord
<geirha> netrc er vanligvis brukt til ftp-autentisering
<malin> geirha: fungerer i alle fall ikke å starte transsmisson-daeon med -n
<malin> jo-erlend: fått noe svar angående ubuntu-classic-prosjektet?
<geirha> malin: Ikke daemon; remote
<geirha> transmission-remote hostnavn:port -n brukernavn:passord -l
<malin> [12:05:02.564] transmission-remote: (http://malinkb.dyndns.org:9091/transmission/rpc/) Couldn't connect to server
<malin> har aldri koblet meg til transmission på den måten før
<geirha> Den kommer ikke frem, så det er en brannmur blokkerer eller manglende ruting.
<malin> oki
<jo-erlend> malin, svar?
<malin> jo-erlend: ble ikke det fjernet?
<malin> noen som har prøvd å spille av youtube-video i nyeste totem? Den sier at den ikke har støtte for formatet. Den burde spurt om jeg vil installere kodekene den trenger?
<jo-erlend> jo. Og jeg har ikke gjort noe mer med det, så jeg venter ikke at noe skal skje.
<malin> okey
<huayra> jo-erlend: hva skjedde med Global Jamet?
<malin> tihi, drev å prøvde å finne en tom cd, og nå fant jeg en gamme en med ubuntu 6.10 64-bit :)
<geirha> Hehe, installer den og oppgradder til 11.10
<malin> hehe :) jeg kan jo prøve å gjøre det virituelt :D
<malin> but not tonight
<malin> eller, den er for 64-bit-arkitektur....
<malin> men alt var liksom så magisk den gang... sukk
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-06
<prooz> Hm
<prooz> NÃ¥r er dato for 12.04 ?
<prooz> Urk.
<prooz> Lettere å google når jeg tenker meg om
<prooz> :P
<brik> i april en gang :>
<prooz> 26. April er final
<brik> huff det var lenge til
 * RoyK har fremdeles Hardy kjørende på noen bokser ;)
<RoyK> kanskje ta dem opp til Lucid om et års tid eller noe :P
<malin> RoyK: ser at hardy heron på serversiden er støttet til april 2013, så du har nå over et år på deg enda ;)
<malin> neon som kjenner til om det finnes en live-cd med open-ssh preinstallert?
<Sakarias> har ikke ubuntu det?
<RoyK> malin: vet :)
<RoyK> malin: i tillegg kommer en VM med hardy som neppe kommer til å oppgraderes på lenge, siden den kompilerer ting med g77...
<malin> Sakarias: nei men ser jeg har skrevet feil. Er snakk om openssh-server, men er jo bare å installere manuelt evt.
<jo-erlend_> malin, nøkler genereres ved installasjon, så i såfall ville du måtte kjøre ssh-keygen ved hver oppstart, noe som ville gjøre booten vesentlig tregere.
<jo-erlend_> dessuten er det vel meningen at Ubuntu skal komme uten åpne porter som standard.
<malin> jo-erlend: men det er jo mulig å definere et passord til brukeren ubuntu
<jo-erlend> malin, passord og nøkler er ikke det samme.
<malin> må vel ikke definere det ved hver oppstsrt?
<malin> ah
<jo-erlend> du får uansett ikke lov å koble til en ssh-server når brukeren ikke har noe passord, tror jeg.
<malin> det stemmer nok ja
<jo-erlend> malin, noe av poenget med ssh er at du skal vite at du snakker med riktig maskin og at det ikke er noen som står i midten og lytter. Det er det nøkler brukes til. Hvis alle brukte samme nøkkel, så ville mye av sikkerheten være borte. Så hvis openssh-server skulle være installert i live-cden, så ville du måtte generere nøkler hver gang og det ville trolig øke oppstartstiden med 30-60 sekunder. Det ville plage de aller flest
<jo-erlend> e og bare være nyttig for noen svært få. Så akkurat det, kommer neppe til å skje.
<malin> ah, da henger jeg med
<jo-erlend> da var man endelig medlem. Heh, jeg hadde forberedt meg med lenker til artikler og sånt. Men det var ikke så veldig mye diskusjon. Alle var klare til å stemme på forhånd. Det er morsomt. :)
<jo-erlend> dessuten kom laptopen min tilrette! Viste seg at det var noen som hadde passet på den for meg mens jeg spilte, fordi noen skulle gå. Så bare glemte de å gi beskjed. :)
<citoyen> flaks!
<malin> gratulerer jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> takker. :)
<malin> ah, det var jo flaks... puh.. lettet på dine vegne. Har tilogmed tenkt på laptopen din i dag.....
<jo-erlend> veldig fint på alle mulige måter.
<malin> ja :)
<jo-erlend> de hadde jo sendt sms også, men jeg har jo byttet telefonnummer uten å si det til så mange. :)
<malin> lol :)
<malin> hvordan fikk du til slutt beskjed da?
<jo-erlend> mail. Og den hadde jeg glemt å sette opp i epostleseren, så det kom også litt sent. :)
<malin> nesten flaks at du fikk den igjen :)
<malin> moralen er:  husk å sette opp e-posten og informer om telefonnummerbytte, det kan tenkes pc-en ikke er stjålet :)
<jo-erlend> moralen er; la oss kjempe hardt for å bli kvitt telefonnummere i det hele tatt.
<jo-erlend> det er en ekstremharry måte å identifisere folk på.
<malin> så det burde kanskje komme en ny måte? :)
<jo-erlend> brukernavn@domene, for eksempel? :)
<malin> det burde vært mulig å bruke det som telefonnummer ja
<jo-erlend> det er det.
<jo-erlend> men PSTN er så håpløst gammeldags at hele svineriet bør skrotes.
<jo-erlend> men når man ser hvor lang tid det tar å gå over til IPv6, så vil vel det ta noen tiår.
<malin> ja, så i 2050 så kan det være jeg kan ringe til noen med e-posten min? kanskje noe enda enklere... :D
<jo-erlend_> hehe
<jo-erlend_> jeg har ikke chattet med dene maskinen på en stund, så jeg skjønte ikke backloggen helt. :)
<jo-erlend_> for eksempel; [20:31] <hjd> jo-erlend_: det snodige er at det er kun meldingene dine jeg ser med spørsmålstegn, andre ser helt greie ut.
<jo-erlend_> hæ?! Men det er sikkert måneder siden. :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-07
<malin> hehe :)
<jo-erlend_> jeg har hatt noen omvendte opplevelser noen ganger, når jeg har scrollet og glemt det. Jeg svarer på ting folk spurte om igår, som om de hadde spurt om det for ti minutter siden. :)
<jo-erlend_> hva sier dere til å etablere en loco.ubuntu.no for "intern" kommunikasjon og heller bruke ubuntu.no som en ren markedsføringsgreie?
<jo-erlend_> sånn som det er nå, virker ubuntu.no mot sin hensikt, sånn som jeg ser det.
<jo-erlend_> et av problemene er at vi ikke kan promotere Ubuntu i norske medier uten at det er tekstreklame så lenge vi ikke har et samlet miljø. Hvis vi klarer å bygge et oversiktlig miljø, så kan vi få voldsomt mye større oppmerksomhet enn vi får idag.
<jo-erlend_> vi har ikke bug tracker. Det irriterer meg mer enn noe annet. For eksempel, så jeg nå at vi kan logge inn med OpenID, men har ikke noe eget valg for Ubuntu SSO. Selvsagt skal vi ha det. Det er en miljøbug.
<jo-erlend_> maxjezy, deg har jeg ikke sett her før? Velkommen. :)
<jo-erlend_> men nå peker jeg snuten hjemover.
<malin> jo-erlend: jeg syntes det var et godt forslag. Forøvrig kunne jeg tenkt meg at man i tillegg til forumet opprettet en wiki med guider og slikt. Enten det eller så må en åpne for at man kan redigere innlegg i forumet også lenge etter at de er opprettet. Det ender at man må oppdatere guider, eller at de blir utdaterte osv
<arith> hei, er det noen her?
<vlt> arith: Ja.
<malin> jeg er her
<jo-erlend> Dette er ikke bra. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-no/+members#proposed
<jo-erlend> folk har ventet i nesten et år med å få lov til å bli medlemmer av oversettingsgruppa. Det går bare ikke.
<geirha> Administratorene er ikke særlig aktive lengre.
<jo-erlend> nei. Men da må vi jo gjøre noe med det.
<geirha> sigurdga, Simira: Jeg tror jo-erlend nettopp meldte seg frivillig til å være administrator :)
<jo-erlend> jada, jeg kan godt det.
<malin> om det trengs admins, etc, saa kan jeg sikkert hjelpe til ogsaa
<jo-erlend> malin, det er kjempefint. :)
<jo-erlend> malin, hvordan er aktiviteten på facebook-siden forresten?
<huayra> Det er 5 admins
<huayra> jo-erlend, hva skjedde med GlobalJammet?
<huayra> Jeg hørte aldri noe om det... Og så ingenting postet noen steder
<jo-erlend> huayra, overhodet ingenting, dessverre. Jeg skrev om det på mailinglisten, det ble postet på facebook-siden, det sto i topic her. Jeg fikk bare én tilbakemelding og det var du som sa at du ikke kunne.
<jo-erlend> vi må nok begynne med noe litt enklere, tror jeg.
<huayra> mmm
<huayra> festen ser ikke helt bra ut heller
<huayra> ingene respons fra hverken sponsører eller foredragsholdere, unntatt en venn av meg som hakket på Compiz tidligere og har vært på to UDSer
<huayra> Skal vi prøve å lage en JAm denne helgen?
<jo-erlend> tror nesten at vi må begynne litt på nytt, på noen måter. Nå ser jeg for eksempel at folk har prøvd å melde seg inn i oversettingsteamet uten å få noen som helst tilbakemelding på mange måneder. Tror ikke det i seg selv har ført til noen store problemer, men det er helt klart et tegn på at noe må gjøres.
<huayra> JEg kan sikkert fikse et sted (enten RL@Storo eller Humla)
<jo-erlend> denne helgen har ikke jeg sjanse dessverre.
<huayra> mtp at vi er i beta nå
<huayra> så er det en fin tid å finne bugs og slik
<jo-erlend> javisst.
<huayra> Jeg er bort reist frem mot slutten av mars fom neste uke og kan ikke få til noe før April, sannsynligvis... DOg burde det ikke være person tilknyttet
<jo-erlend> nei. Det er forsåvidt ikke helt nødvendig å samles på et fysisk sted heller? Vi kunne jo prøve å få til noen timer i helgen via nett?
<jo-erlend> hvis vi for eksmepel kunne gå gjennom standardpakkene og se etter oversettingsfeil, så hadde jo det vært fint. Det er noe som er relativt enkelt å fikse og som vi har god tid til å gjøre, så lenge eventuelle problemer identifiseres nokså snart.
<huayra> personlig synes jeg at en community burde være både på IRC og IRW
<huayra> uten menneskelig kontakt foretrekker jeg å gjøre mye annet enn å teste Ubuntu
<huayra> halve vitsen er å knytte relasjoner og bli kjent, snakke, utveksle erfaringer
<huayra> Jeg kjører unity testing av og til, og trenger ikke å synke med andre på IRC (enn #ubuntu-unity self) for å få til det
<huayra> de få gangene jeg oversetter noe nå om dagen, er det også en ganske ensom aktivitet. En Jam skal være et arena hvor vi som har en felles interesse samles og snakker om det. Å få til det og en viss kontinuitet kan være noe å tenke på
<jo-erlend> huayra, jada, jeg er helt enig i det.
<huayra> en open source café i Oslo kunne vært en idé
<huayra> OLUG har jo møter hver måned for å drike øl
<huayra> *drikke*
<huayra> Ubuntu alene blir altfor smal, tror jeg. FOlk er ikke like interesserte som de var før. Men det er fremdeles mange FLOSS folk som vil samles og snakke om ting og tang
<huayra> Tror jeg... :)
<jo-erlend> ja og Ubuntu er jo tross alt ikke _så_ annerledes heller. :)
<jo-erlend> Oslo Pils og Linux User Group, var det ikke noe sånt? :)
<malin> jo-erlend: det er ikke voldsom aktivitet på facebook-gruppa, men det er litt, og desverre glemte jeg å oppdatere om globaljammen før helga, men det stod i alle fall at det var + link til chatten om jeg ikke husker feil.
<sigurdga> geirha: det var en til to "nye" som meldte seg som oversettingsadminer… har de bare faset ut?
<sigurdga> synes ikke det var lenge siden det var en diskusjon om at de skulle overta
<sigurdga> hmm... lite aktivitet her nå... skulle vi kanskje snakket om det litt flere på en gang, et slags møte? Simira, jo-erlend, geirha, ++?
<jo-erlend> gjerne det.
<malin> om det blir noe Ubuntu/open-source, et eller annet møte, i påska, så kan jeg alltids stikke om det er i Oslo, for skal være i nærheten av Oslo i påska. MEn i påska er vel mange nerder på hamar kanskje?
<jo-erlend> kan vel tenkes at vi klarer å finne fem nerder i hovedstaden som ikke har reist til Hamar? :)
<jo-erlend> hvis ikke synes jeg synd på Hamar. :)
<jo-erlend> det hadde forresten vært litt kult hvis Ubuntu kunne ha noe for TG.
<jo-erlend> mange idéer, men lite tid. :|
<geirha> Nei! eget, årlig Ubuntu-LAN-party!
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> noen som vet hvor man kan få tak i noe fri og kul tekno?
<jo-erlend> altså; jeg mener... Tekno. Det må høres skikkelig hitech ut :)
<malin> geirha: hvor man kan game battle for wesnoth og spille UT og sånt?
<jo-erlend> tror ikke han mente det helt seriøst. :)
<malin> nei, regnet med det :)
<maxjezy> jag tycker ni norskar kan joina svenska ubuntu community istället för att skaffa eget :)
<malin> ja, også kan vi bli en provins av ubuntu sverige :)
<malin> men hvorfor ikke sammarbeid med Svenske communitiet? :)
<malin> flere som har fått e-post fra github i dag?
 * RoyK har ferdigstilt en server med masse disk og masse ssd-cache og en god porsjon minne og sånt ;)
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/873530/
<RoyK> tamtitam
<maxjezy> vi förstår er och ni oss, bara att ni re-direct alla era users till ubuntu-se om ni trenger noe hjelp!
<maxjezy> :P
<jo-erlend> maxjezy, tror ikke det er noe særlig godt forslag. :) Men hvis litt ekstra entusiastiske brukere kan henge begge steder, så skader det jo ikke :)
<maxjezy> :)
<jo-erlend> noen som gidder å sende en mail til joerlend.schinstad@ubuntu.com? Driver og lurer på om den har kommet opp enda.
<malin> dette er rart, men jeg trodde laptopen jeg brukte som server var 32-bit, nå viser det seg at det er en 64-bit prosessor på den
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-08
<jo-erlend> vanskelig å finne PCer med 32bits processor lenger nå.
<malin> ja, men denne maskina er fra 2007. eller den jeg brukte som server
<malin> skjønner ikke helt hvordan det gikk meg hus forbi at det var 64-bit prosessorakrkitektur på den men
<malin> jo-erlend: fikk e-posten i retur
<malin> så denden jeg sendte til joerlend.schinstad@ubuntu.com
<RoyK> malin: core2-serien kom vel i 2006, så det er da ikke så rart…
<malin> RoyK: hm, nei, men ja, ja, ikke veit jeg
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-09
<Kagee> Hva kan grunnen være til at «shutdown» detatcher fra shellet om jeg kjører den via SSH, men ikke om jeg kjører den i en desktopterminal ?
<Kagee> 2) I LibreOffice writer, ved noen om en funksjon for å "fylle" en linje med punktum (for manuell innskriving), som gjerne endrer lengde når labelen gjør det?
<geirha> "detacher"? Den dreper vel bare ssh-sesjonen din
<Kagee> vel, nei. om jeg setter et tidsargument
<Kagee> ikke now, men f.eks +60 eller 01:30
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-11
<hjd> Hei, i går skjedde noe merkelig. Ubuntu fortalte meg plutselig at jeg hadde lite plass igjen på harddisken (mindre enn 1 gb), noe jeg ikke hadde ventet. Så jeg åpnet baobab og tok en titt på hva som brukte plass. Den hevdet problemet lå i home. De to største mappene var omsvarlig for omtrent halvparten av plassen home brukte, og jeg synes det var litt rart at det var nok små mapper til å fylle opp den andre halvparten. Uansett, jeg
<hjd> slettet et par isoer jeg strengt tatt ikke trengte lenger, slik at jeg fikk et par gb til ledig. Det merkelige var at hver gang jeg sjekket `df -h`sank den ledige plassen med omtrent 0,1 gb. Jeg lukket alle programmer og kunne ikke helt skjønne hva det kom av. Til slutt startet jeg maskinen på nytt fordi jeg ikke ønsket å finne ut hva som skjedde hvis den gikk tom for plass. Når den kom på igjen hadde jeg plutselig fått tilbake ~60 gb
<hjd> ledig plass. Noen som vet hva dette kan komme av eller har opplevd noe lignende?
<hjd> *omsvarlig=ansvarlig
<jo-erlend> Hvis noe bruker så mye disk på så kort tid, bør det være enkelt å se i iotop.
<jo-erlend> jeg hadde en liknende opplevelse med rotfilsystemet for en tid tilbake. Da var det på grunn av problemer med trådløst nettverk som førte til enorme logger.
<jo-erlend> synes jo at det er litt rart hvis en reboot automatisk frigjorde den plassen hvis det var i /home.
<hjd> Tja, hadde jeg da bare visst om iotop :/
<hjd> Andre forslag til ting jeg kan sjekke, eller bør jeg bare avskrive det som tilfeldig bug med mindre det skjer igjen?
<jo-erlend> tja. Det kommer vel an på hvor  interessert du er. Det går jo an å se etter slettede filer og sånt. Men så spørs det jo om kanskje den ledige plassen kommer av at en fil har blitt tømt og overskrevet. I såfall blir det kanskje litt vanskeligere å finne ut hva som skjedde.
<jo-erlend> jeg for min del, hadde antakelig bare notert meg iotop og sjekket den hvis det skulle skje igjen.
<malin> jo-erlend: har du den guiden for å bruke gnome-panels sammen med unity?
<jo-erlend> http://askubuntu.com/questions/77216/how-to-have-the-taskbar-with-unity-at-the-same-time
<jo-erlend> det er bare å installere det panelet du vil bruke, tilpasse det og kjøre det ved oppstart.
<malin> lager en guide på facebooksida nemlig
<malin> ah
<malin> går det an å lage en custom-session, slik at jeg kan kjøre en normal unity session, for så å bytte til en custom en? tenker i forhold til at global-menu kan forstyrrer for å bruke toppanelet
 * hjd oppdaget nettopp at det er mulig å reorganisere listen med virtuelle maskiner i virtualbox ved å dra og slippe dem :D
<jo-erlend> hjd, mhm. Jeg ønsket meg det i virt-manager også, men det ble forkastet :(
<jo-erlend> morsomt screenshot fra askubuntu: http://i.stack.imgur.com/Jj6Gv.jpg
<jo-erlend> http://askubuntu.com/questions/57963/18-billion-gb-extended-partition-showing-in-gparted-how-was-this-done <-- Kommer forresten fra dette spørsmålet, hvis noen skulle ha noen idéer.
<malin> åj, det var jo ikke verst. Er vel en stund til slik lagringsmengde faktisk blir mulig
<malin> åj, er du blitt med på facebook, jo-erlend? :)
<malin> jo-erlend: jeg gjorde deg til admin på ubuntu-gruppa. Burde være det når man er kontaktperson syntes jeg :)
<jo-erlend> malin, ok. Jeg regner med at dere fremdeles ordner med ting sånn til daglig? Jeg kommer ikke til å være noen aktiv bruker av Facebook, men jeg tenkte at det var greit å være tilstede.
<malin> skjønner :) daglig og daglig, det er aktivitet der nå og da.
<malin> skjønner
<RoyK> noen her som vet om det finnes en noen lunde oppdatert side med android-vs-ios-statistikk?
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-04
<jo-erlend> æsj, jeg hater å krangle med rms. Han er mitt største forbilde. Men han er jo av og til så på jordet at noen må si fra.
<Malinux> når man laster opp et bilde med firefox. hvorfor får man ikke noe stort preview av bildet?
<jo-erlend> Det samme gjelder Linus Torvalds. Kan han ikke prøve å oppføre seg litt? Og Mark Shuttleworth.
<jo-erlend> Malinux, hæ?
<Malinux> jo-erlend: dette er nøyaktig hva problemet er: http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/975144-ubuntu-adjusting-thumbnail-size-when-browsing-to-upload/
<Malinux> altså samme som trådstarter, det må jeg også gjøre
 * jo-erlend har et bra nettleserdesign for Ubuntu som ikke kan frigis før rms slutter å rakke ned på oss. 
<Malinux> hvem er rms ?
<jo-erlend> Richard M. Stallman.
<jo-erlend> rms og Linus Torvalds irriterer meg omtrent like mye for tiden. Mark Shuttleworth kommer på en god tredjeplass.
<Malinux> aha, så du har en slags hatliste?
<Malinux> men du aner ikke hva jeg kan gjøre for å få previews når jeg skal laste opp et bilde til nett med FF ?
<jo-erlend> absolutt ikke hat. Jeg har så enorm respekt for alle sammen. Det bare irriterer meg at de må kommunisere så vanvittig.
<Malinux> aha :)
<Malinux> er jo forskjell på å hate og å bli irritert faktisk, så my bad
<jo-erlend> kjenner at jeg blir ordentlig sint på rms, fordi han og jeg er så enige om nesten alt, men så går han ut og forteller folk at de ikke skal stole på meg fordi jeg representerer noe annet enn det han tror på. Det irriterer meg.
<jo-erlend> Jeg sliter nok med det forbannede Piratpartiet om ikke jeg måtte forholde meg til rms' fundamentalisme i tillegg.
<jo-erlend> Jeg blir nødt til å løsrive meg fra Ubuntu, Linux, GNU og alle disse tingene, for det er så jævlig mange intriger og faenskap som jeg ikke orker å forholde meg til. Jeg vil frem. Teknologien er jo bare et verktøy for meg.
<Malinux> hm
<jo-erlend> Det som interesserer meg mest nå, er samfunnet. Ubuntu er heftig gode på det området og i Norge har vi ekstremt mye å gjøre. Det har jeg tenkt til å gjennomføre. Men rent bortsett fra det, så er jeg mye mer interessert i den generelle utviklingen i befolkningen ellers. Særlig etter Piratpartiet, som jeg overhodet ikke støtter.
<Solskog1> jo-erlend: hvor er det rms sier folk ikke skal stole på deg?
<IvarB> bleh
<RoyK> ser ut som om STEC EnhanceIO har kommet gjennom nåløyet for 3.9 :)
 * RoyK gir IvarB ei bøtte
<hjd> RoyK: ? Linux versjon 3.9?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> dvs jeg fikk beskjed om det fra en kollega, men sjekka ut 3.9-rc1 fra git nå, og finner ingenting
<RoyK> bare lurer på hvilken caching-greie som er brukt http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Feature-set-of-Linux-3-9-has-been-established-1815604.html
<RoyK> du har jo bcache (som krever at du angir cache-enhet når du lager filsystemet), flashcache (fra facebook, som er ganske fleksibelt), og enhanceio som er en flashcache-fork som har lagt til endel snasne greier
<RoyK> joda, ser ut som om det er enhanceio som er på vei inn
<RoyK> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI3Mzc
<Solskogen> RoyK: har du rotet noe med det?
<Solskogen> Litt spent på om man legger til cache-biten til en partisjon, disk eller til lvm
<Solskogen> sistnevnte hadde vært najs
<RoyK> bør nok funke med lvm
<RoyK> så vidt jeg kan forstå, bruker den bare en blokkenhet, så samme hva, egentlig
<Mathias> t66666666666666666
 * RoyK lurer på hva Mathias røyker på
<Mathias> ops
<Mathias> la tastaturet oppå laptopen
<Mathias> RoyK: god med openvpn?
<Mathias> Mon Mar  4 20:03:12 2013 laptop/192.168.1.1:42674 Assertion failed at crypto.c:162
<RoyK> nope. har knapt tatt i det
<hjd> Mathias: er den assertion-feilen reproduserbar?
<Mathias> hver gang jeg kobler til
<hjd> Høres ut som noe du kan sende inn en bug rapport på. Det store spørsmålet er jo om det trigges hvis du kobler deg til et annet sted dog..
<Mathias> kan prøve å kompilere openvpn selv
<Mathias> ender sikkert i apokalypse
<RoyK> Mathias: det ligger vel en versjon i repoene som bør funke?
<Mathias> er debian på craptopen, så dunno :p
<hjd> debian stable? wheezy?
<RoyK> sid?
<hjd> old-stable? :p
<RoyK> potato? :D
<Mathias> squeeze
<hjd> Hvilken versjon av openvpn?
<RoyK> hvorfor kompilere fra kildekode? har ikke den i squeeze det du trenger?
<Mathias> Mon Mar  4 20:24:01 2013 OpenVPN 2.1.3 i486-pc-linux-gnu [SSL] [LZO2] [EPOLL] [PKCS11] [MH] [PF_INET6] [eurephia] built on Feb 20 2012
<hjd> De har backportet en nyere versjon, mulig problemet er fikset der http://packages.qa.debian.org/o/openvpn.html
<RoyK> Mathias: 32bit?
<RoyK> debian-folket pleier å backporte fikser og heller beholde en eldre versjon i -stable
<Mathias> googlet "litt" og så at det muligens kunne hjelpe å bytte cipher
<hjd> Husker du om backport-repoet er noe man må legge til selv?
<Mathias> tror man må legge det til selc
<Mathias> selv*
<RoyK> hjd: ja, backport-repo må du legge til selv, men feil som rettes med backports er noe annet
<Mathias> jess
<Mathias> se der
<Mathias> brb, koble til via et annet nettverk :P
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> da funker den
<RoyK> \o/
<Mathias> aes 256 cbc 256
<RoyK> høres sikkert ut
<RoyK> gitt at du har et godt passord ;)
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> bruker kun gode passord
<RoyK> minner om http://xkcd.com/936/
<Mathias> ellers bruker jeg bedritne passord på mindre viktige ting som jeg _aldri_ skal bruke igjen
<RoyK> fint med wimp og sånt søppel som lagrer passordene i klartekst :P
<Mathias> og på phising-sider
<Mathias> skriver inn morsomme ting der bare for lol
<RoyK> phisketur? ;)
<Mathias> for de som er på det ja :P
<Mathias> hmm, kanskje en ide å bruke litt tilfeldige porter for vpn, så jeg er sikker på at jeg kommer inn, port 53 f.eks, noen fler?
<RoyK> det har ikke stort å si
<RoyK> en grundig portskann vil finne tjenestene uansett port
<RoyK> test openvas
<RoyK> !openvas
<RoyK> botten visste visst ikke stort om den :P
<Mathias> tenker mer på når jeg er på andre nett :P
<Mathias> portscan driter jeg i
<IvarB> hm - jeg skulle liksom nyse men så fikk jeg det ikke til
<IvarB> noen som bruker rssdler med rtorrent her? :P
<Mathias> flexget <3
<IvarB> hm, interessant
<IvarB> yaml skripting, nice
<Mathias> ganske oversiktlig :P
<RoyK> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/pirate-bay-flyttade-till-nordkorea
<Mathias> forklarer 100 hopp
<RoyK> "Pirate Bay har bytt Norge mot diktatur"
<blaamann> "Important:  Running applications in debug mode does incur a memory/performance  overhead. You should make sure that an application has debugging  disabled before deploying into production scenario."
<blaamann> Morsomt å lese sånt på en stor nettbutikk når noe krasjer ^
<blaamann> Feilmeldinga var gigantisk
<Mathias> 40 gb?
<blaamann> nettbanken nede også
<Mathias> :o
<blaamann> leser heller litt om Tone da
<Mathias> sur Tone idag?
<blaamann> først glad, deretter sur igjen
<blaamann> fordi blogginnlegget 'lever videre i andre blogger'
<blaamann> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect
<Dry_Lips> Hey hey!
<Dry_Lips> Noen som har fått med seg dette?
<Dry_Lips> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/canonical-announce-custom-display-server-mir-not-wayland-not-x
<sigurdga> nærmer seg første april
<Dry_Lips> Det er jo massive forandringer!
<Dry_Lips> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/ubuntu-to-build-its-own-display-server.html
<Mathias> skader vel ikke så lenge det ikke kryr av insekter inni der
<Dry_Lips> Er det døden for Kubuntu, Xubuntu & Lubuntu, mon tro?
<Dry_Lips> Slik webupd8 fyren frykter...
<Mathias> tviler på det
<Dry_Lips> Sitat:
<Dry_Lips> I'm also starting to doubt that Lubuntu, Kubuntu or Xubuntu will continue to exist after so many changes: rolling release, new display server, focus on Ubuntu Touch, etc. At least, in their current form: based on Ubuntu. Using Debian on the other hand should be a lot easier so maybe they'll switch to it? I guess we should find that out soon, after the Lubuntu, Xubuntu and Kubuntu teams analyze their options.
 * blaamann leser Aaron Seigo sin kommentar til dette
<sigurdga> Jeg lurer også på hva som skjer med andre distroer
<blaamann> https://plus.google.com/u/0/107555540696571114069/posts/hzRy1rJaafc
<sigurdga> Vil det være lett/mulig/lurt å henge seg på for dem?
<Dry_Lips> Takk for den linken, blaamann
<Mathias>  men kanskje det er fint med forandring?
<Dry_Lips> Problemet er at Ubuntu nå isolerer seg TOTALT fra resten av linux verdenen
<Aeyoun> Har noen instruksjoner for Java for bruk med BankID i Ubuntu 12.10 64-bit for hånden?
<Aeyoun> Google insisterer på at 12.10 er synonymt med 10.10.
<Mathias> webupd8 har en ppa for oracle-java
<Aeyoun> Har ikke Oracle noe eget? De er så flinke med å pushe ukentlige oppdateringer for tiden.
<blaamann> Aeyoun: Last ned http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=75252, pakk den ut, lag kataloge .mozilla/plugins, gå inn i .mozilla/plugins, lag ei lenke ln -s /der/du/pakkaut/jre1.7.0_17/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so .
<blaamann> Aeyoun: Merk: En del nettbanker er nede ikveld.
<blaamann> Dry_Lips: Men hvis de lager en egen display manager og en egen API så vil vel de skaffe seg mye arbeid hver gang de skal importere Debian testing pakkene (hvis det er testing/sid de bruker)?
<blaamann> Hvis ikke de lager et xwine lag el.
<Dry_Lips> blaamann: aner ikke... Er ikke så forferdelig inne i disse tingene selv...
<blaamann> Ubuntu har et sterkt community i dag mye pga den overføringa som en har av kunnskap, program og metoder mellom de ulike GNU/Linux variantene. Tror dette fort kan føre til at en del miljø rømmer båten.
<blaamann> Men det gjenstår å se :-)
<Aeyoun> blaamann: BankID klager nå «Javaversjon: Ok - Feilet - Installert versjon av Java støttes ikke eller er deaktivert.»
<blaamann> Aeyoun: Funker hos meg med denne testen https://www.bankid.no/hjelp-og-nyttige-verktoy/nyttige-verktoy/test-din-bankid/
<Aeyoun> Samme testen jeg kjører.
<Aeyoun> opera:plugins ser plugginet. about:plugins i Firefox ser det ikke.
<blaamann> Restart Firefox og prøv igjen.
<blaamann> Sjekk under Add-ons at den er aktivert.
<blaamann> ....må legge meg, snks og lykke til
<Dry_Lips> Aeyoun: bruker du Ubuntu?
<Aeyoun> Dry_Lips: <Aeyoun> Har noen instruksjoner for Java for bruk med BankID i Ubuntu 12.10 64-bit for hånden?
<Dry_Lips> aha
<Dry_Lips> brb
<Dry_Lips> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Dry_Lips> så velger du oracle java 7
<Dry_Lips> Forresten, Aeyoun.... Installerte du java via Webupdate's PPA?
<Dry_Lips> Det er den letteste måten:
<Dry_Lips> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<blaamann> Dry_Lips: https://plus.google.com/100409717163242445476/posts/jDq6BAgdpkG
<Aeyoun> Dry_Lips: nei. jeg vil ikke ha et ekstra lag jeg ikke kan være sikker på blir vedlikeholdt og oppdatert. Java har sikkerhetsproblemer nok som det er.
<Dry_Lips> Det er IKKE java som blir installert via den PPA'en
<Dry_Lips> Du installerer et program som selv laster ned og installerer Java'en fra Oracle sine nettsider
<Dry_Lips> Og oppdateringene skjer automatisk
<Aeyoun> Skeptisk til tredjeparter på akkurat dette.
 * Aeyoun håper inderlig BankID kan gå over til iframes snart
<Dry_Lips> Poenget er at Oracle ikke tillater Ubuntu til å ha Java direkte i repoene...
<Dry_Lips> Webupd8 er seriøse folk
<Dry_Lips> Men, men... NÃ¥ er det leggetid for meg!
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-05
<Aeyoun> Er de ikke Russere? ;-)
<Aeyoun> Anyhow, jeg fikk det til å fungere. Litt iallfall. Men jeg mister  bare mer og mer tilliten til BankID. http://imgur.com/risPDsq
 * pineappl1r har sett ferdig ringenes herre
<RoyK> skepsis mot Oracle er alltid sunt
 * blaamann leser kraftig skyts fra Spetalen http://www.manifesttidsskrift.no/finansterrorisme/
<Malinux> er et problem at man må legge til en egen repo for å få java mener jeg
<Malinux> dvs. icedtea får man jo alltids
<blaamann> Har IcedTea sin Java Plugin fungert med BankID?
<blaamann> Synes å huske at den til tider har fungert?
<geirha> Den fungerer på solskinnsdager
<blaamann> Ikke svaret en vestlending liker å høre.
 * RoyK stikker ut og kjøper etpar nye raspberry pi
<geirha> Det er såpass at man kan kjøpe mer enn én per person nå?
<Brumle> geirha: man har lenge kunnet kjøpe mange.
<Malinux> blaamann: den virker av og til
<RoyK> geirha: skal prøve å bruke dem til å videostrømming fra auditorier her på hioa
<pineappl1r> Norges kreative fagskole skriver på FB: «Kan du leve av Facebook og Twitter? Svar: Ja.»
<pineappl1r> hehe
<blaamann> Transform tool i Krita https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kgTkfebleCE
<Malinux> noen her som bruker igal2 ?
<Malinux> får den ikke til å bruke utf-8
<RoyK> ser ut som om raspberrypi-folka vil gi bort kameraer til folk som vil teste ;)
<RoyK> men bare 10 stykk http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/3432
<RoyK> sendte en epost, jeg... kunne vært kjekt å bruke noe sånt for å ta opp forelesninger og sånt
<RoyK> (om det nå er bra nok)
<Mathias> RoyK: streaming høres bedre ut enn "strømming"
<RoyK> Mathias: strømming er jo bare norsk for "streaming"
<Mathias> ingen av dere som tilfeldigvis har tilgang på NEL?
 * Dry_Lips lurer på hva NEL er for noe...
<Mathias> norsk elektronisk legehåndbok
<Dry_Lips> Aha
<Dry_Lips> Det er det turnuslegene bruker når de ikke har peil på hva som feiler en pasient?
<Mathias> mer eller mindre
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-06
<Mathias> kan noen forklare meg hvorfor jeg ikke har hørt om aliaset "alert" før?
<Mathias> fyfaen så praktisk den er
<Atluxity> tror den er litt ny
<Atluxity> men, ja, praktisk
<Mathias> spesielt når man kompilerer
<Atluxity> jeg setter gjerne opp cron-jobbene mine med en alert på status
<Mathias> slipper man å nistirre på terminalen
<Atluxity> jeg har alert på alle kommandoer som tar lenger enn X minutter
<Mathias> automagisk?
<Atluxity> mhm
<Mathias> hvordan? :o
<Atluxity> det er en feature i en større suite jeg bruker, som en kamerat av meg lagde, https://github.com/xeor/ninjab
<Atluxity> så modifiserte jeg den
<Atluxity> han er mer server-fyr, så ikke så mye desktop-stuff der
<Atluxity> men ikke vanskelig å legge inn en alert
<Mathias> kult :P
<Atluxity> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/notifies-terminal-commands-completed-undistract-me.html
<Mathias> hmm
<Atluxity> den så mer stand-alone ut
<Mathias> nå kuker unity igjen
<Mathias> hrmpf
<Mathias> ser ikke ut som den er så stor fan av variety
<IvarB> kan noen fortelle meg om GnuCash eller tilsvarende program kan brukes til regnskapsførsel i Norge?
<Mathias> statan er vel fan av excell
<Atluxity> jeg har planer om å gå over til ledger
<Mathias> Atluxity: undistract-me funker helt perfekt :D
<Mathias> tror jeg burde kutte litt ned på kaffen
<Atluxity> og det sier du _FØR_ kl 8?!
<IvarB> ohhh cli basert regnskap hehe
<Mathias> drakk bare 4 kopper kaffe på 30 min
<Atluxity> IvarB: se også hledger
<Mathias> aha, spotify som binder seg til musa på en eller annen sær måte og vil ikke helt gi slipp på den :\
<Mathias> snart er det vel på tide å kaste alle ut av huset på man kan skru volumet litt opp
<Mathias> så*
<Mathias> huff, begynner å gå lei spillelistene mine
<Atluxity> hør på noen andre sine
<Atluxity> http://www.onehitwondercentral.com/index.cfm
<Mathias> foretrekker spotifah :P
<Mathias> men der gjenoppdaget jeg en artist
<IvarB> bieber? :P
<Mathias> huff
<Mathias> koxbox
<Mathias> skyt meg hvis jeg hører på bieber, om det er frivillig eller ufrivllig høring, skyt meg
<Mathias> men tror jeg har funnet ut hvorfor jeg husker så dårlig, hodet er jo stappfullt av musikk
<Mathias> kan sikkert melodien til 1500 sanger
<Mathias> men da skal jeg ha en liten utfordring for meg selv, prøve å høre på musikk nesten non-stop i 24 timer
<Atluxity> bieber er jo ikke såå dårlig da
<Mathias> jo
<Atluxity> hvilken sang har du hørt på?
<Mathias> aner ikke hva den heter, men den var grusom
<Mathias> kan sammenlignes med den lyden du får når du lar skjærestålet ligge inntil det du dreier
<Mathias> helvettes høy irriterende pipelyd fra helvetet/barnehagen
<RoyK> mrgn
<RoyK> ser ut som om nrk gjør atter noe bra teknologisk :) http://dit.no/
<Mathias> yay
<Mathias> vepsen er oppe igjen
<RoyK> veps?
<geirha> -e
<Mathias> kjælenavnet på vps :P
<RoyK> Mathias: fikk du ny adresse, eller hva skjedde?
<Mathias> ddoset sluttet
<Mathias> så ser vi om det begynner igjen
<Dry_Lips> o/
<Mathias> godt humør idag ja :p
<Mathias> skal også fyre opp wraith-hubs på 12 andre bokser, woho :P
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-07
<Malinux> oi oi  Ubuntu 10.04.4 på et bibliotek på Furusert
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> hva slags (rimelige?) 3d-printere finnes det der ute som virker greit?
<IvarB> aner ikke, sitter å venter på at sexleketøy-industrien skal plukke det opp... DA kommer det nok til å bli endel 3D printere på markedet :P
<RoyK> hvorfor skulle de plukke det opp? det vil jo ødelegge markedet deres...
<Malinux> RoyK: nettopp. hvorfor betale for en dildo når jeg kan printe den ut selv f.eks.
<IvarB> eller, betale for en maskin som kan printe ut en dildo som ser ut akkurat slik DU vil ;)
<IvarB> som de lager.... naturligvis
<Malinux> det er eneste måten å løse det der på
<geirha> Da dukker vel ordet "dildopirat" opp snart.
<Malinux> jepp
<Malinux> thedildobay.se
<Malinux> men er vel en stund til man kan printe vibratorer tipper jeg
<geirha> Tja, en 3d-printer pluss et lego technic-sett
<Malinux> hehe
<Mathias> mrnmrn
<Mathias> geirha: lego 3d-printer mener du
<RoyK> kan jo sikkert bare ta en gammel dildo og lage nytt trekk ;)
<Mathias> man undrer litt på hva som starter disse rare diskusjonene om alt mulig rart
<Malinux> Mathias: rare mennesker lager rare diskusjoner. Ingen rare mennesker == ingen kreative mennesker :)
<RoyK> Malinux++
<Malinux> og ingen kreative mennekser == veldig trist
<RoyK> mhm
<Mathias> og snart trenger folk bare å google dildo så havner irc-loggene herifra opp
<RoyK> så så ;)
<Mathias> nei, kanskje på tide med frolunmidkvelds
<geirha> All PR er god PR
<RoyK> derom strides de lærde ;)
<Malinux> Mathias: du er redd for at folk skal assosiere ubuntu-no med dildo? :P dildo dildo dildo...
<Mathias> ikke redd
<Mathias> men hadde vært lol
<Malinux> tja.
<Malinux> den nye Ubuntu-dildoen
<Malinux> eller at Ubuntu 13.10 kommer i dildo-versjon?
<Mathias> kanskje begge?
<Malinux> 13.04 også? er vel litt tidlig å implementere noe nytt i den nå?
<RoyK> med egen dildo-app for fjernstyring?
<RoyK> Mathias: du har vel android-tlf?
<Mathias> jepp
<Malinux> tihi, det har jeg tenkt på før...
<RoyK> Mathias: sjekk ut dildroid-appen :D
<Malinux> fjernstyring via telefon eller noe
<Mathias> lol
<Malinux> finnes det?
<RoyK> bare sjekk ;)
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8EavuCJjC4
<Mathias> btw, kan anbefale dere å sjekke ut variety (laster ned bakgrunner og bytter dem med intervall)
<RoyK> http://img7.joyreactor.cc/pics/post/full/%C3%90%C2%B3%C3%90%C2%B8%C3%91%E2%80%9E%C3%90%C2%BA%C3%90%C2%B8-geek-534947.gif <-- fint bakgrunnsbilde
<Malinux> kanskje jeg likevel skal få meg ny telefon da....
<RoyK> haha
<Malinux> hm, den linken... :P alle vinduene er jo bare tull, kanskje utenom det oppe til venstre?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> det er bare støy
<Mathias> jeg har en som viser hvor det er lyst i verden
<RoyK> tror det finnes ganske mange som viser det...
<Malinux> hvorfor vil man vite hvor i verden det er lyst?
<Mathias> bytter litt random :P
<Malinux> men hva er det du har som viser hvor det er lyst i verden?
<RoyK> Malinux: det er vel en app som viser solas gang, litt som når du klikker på klokka på toppen av ubuntu-desktoppen
<Malinux> aha :)
<Malinux> det kan jo være kult, men å se hvordan det er over hele verden liksom
<RoyK> ser ut som om github vokser ;) http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/03/github/
<Mathias> Malinux: variety
<Mathias> bytter wallpaper hvert x sekund/minutt/time/dag
<RoyK> høres ganske stressende ut
 * RoyK bruker veldig rolig bakgrunn og fokuserer mer på ting som er i vinduene som har noe å si
<Malinux> jeg har et bile av en Tupolev 154M som bakgrunnsbilde, men tror jeg vil ha et nytt bilde snart av samme motiv
<Mathias> syntes det er fint fordi launcheren bytter farge med bakgrunnene :P
<Mathias> og når jeg ser på tv og driter i maskinen lar jeg bare skrivebordet vises
<IvarB> du burde bruke dassen til sånt Mathias
<Mathias> ha–ha
 * Malinux er enig med IvarB
<Mathias> https://www.dropbox.com/s/oylfbglci2cnsdy/Screenshot%20from%202013-03-07%2021%3A03%3A42.png
<blaamann> Mathias: Bor du på grensa?
 * RoyK aner at Mathias bor på grensa til nordpolen
<Mathias> blaamann: 3-4 grenser
<blaamann> Inkludert kommunegrensa?
<blaamann> Hadde feil fokus her så skrev 'inkludert' inn i Google. Frøste treffet var http://www.dinside.no/500842/solferie-sex-inkludert
<Mathias> 2 riksgrenser og et par sosiale :P
<blaamann> Tviler ikke :-)
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-08
<blaamann> Bra oppgradering http://blog.linode.com/2013/03/07/linode-nextgen-the-network/
<Mathias> wueeee
<Mathias> spotimc funker jo :D
<Mathias> funket ikke helt bra sist gang jeg prøvde det
<f00f> god morgen alle sammen
<f00f> jeg ser at man endelig har funnet to nye sårbarheter i sudo.. det var på tide, begynte å bli skremmende mange uker siden sist
<Malinux> fett
<RoyK> f00f: ser ut som om det er fiksa for ei drøy uke siden
<Malinux> hvor leser man om sikkerhetsproblemer med sudo?
<Malinux> og hvor finnes det evt. alternativ til sudo?
<RoyK> http://www.sudo.ws/sudo/security.html
<RoyK> Malinux: det er jo bare lokale sikkerhetsfeil
<RoyK> Malinux: så noen må uansett inn på maskinen din eller klare å få til code injection gjennom et fillete php-skript eller noe
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> ja, ser de siste årene at det er potensielle sikkerhetshull
<Malinux> og at de har oppdaget en til to sånne pr år de siste årene
<Malinux> bra
<RoyK> Malinux: i solaris-land brukes pfexec i stedet for sudo
<RoyK> forresten - denne har ganske mange gode tips om hvordan sikre systemene sine https://www.nsa.gov/ia/mitigation_guidance/security_configuration_guides/operating_systems.shtml
<Mathias> rhel og solaris ehh? :o
<RoyK> det de skriver om RHEL, gjelder nok også andre linux-er ;)
<Mathias> hmm, ser ut som pien ikke er rask nok til å fly imellom sanger på spotimc
<blaamann> Mathias: "A: That's something we'll have to live with for now.  XBMC's single process architecture (mentioned some questions before)  renders a fix for this difficult."
<blaamann> ...kanskje
<blaamann> Mathias: Hvordan installerer du spotimc?
<blaamann> Finner ingen 'install from zip' i min xbmc.
<blaamann> fant valget nå
<RoyK> burp
<f00f> pent
<RoyK> noen som veit om gode, små, fortrinnsvis vifteløse datamaskiner?
<RoyK> i3+
<RoyK> ikke atom - må kunne transkode litt video og sånt
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-09
<RoyK> f00f: gleder meg til dagen du har noe å tilføre kanalen
<Mathias> RoyK: totalt vifteløs eller kan den ha en liten som bare trekker litt luft igjennom systemet?
<Mathias> eventuelt får du ha 100-rpier i et cluster
<Mathias> --
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> koster litt for 100 pi-er
<Mathias> men da får du masse nerdecreds
<RoyK> og koster mye å sette opp distribuert transkoding
<RoyK> prøver bare å komme opp med et alternativ til en mac mini
<Mathias> gi meg et par minutter :P
<RoyK> siden de er køddne å sette opp med ubuntu
<Mathias> htpc du skal bruke den som?
<RoyK> htpc?
<Mathias> home theater pc :P
<RoyK> nei - ta opp forelesninger
<RoyK> strømme til en sentral server
<RoyK> dedikert enhet for bare det
<RoyK> om den kan cache lokalt, er det fint
<Mathias> http://www.tinygreenpc.com/fit-pc/intense-pc.aspx
<RoyK> men vet ikke om noe som kan gjøre det
<RoyK> ja, så på den, men da er jo en mac mini bedre
<Mathias> funker core 2 duo?
<RoyK> burde være mulig å få en grei minipc for 1-2k
<RoyK> joda
<RoyK> tror det
<RoyK> er jo ikke snakk om store data
<RoyK> 1080p pluss litt fjas
<Mathias> hmm, den var "litt" over 1-2k
<Mathias> er nesten kun SoC-saker
<RoyK> det er bare søppel
<RoyK> lag en pc, lisensier utfra bruk, ta betalt
<RoyK> selv en i3 kan transkode 1080p i sanntid
<RoyK> så - det jeg spør om er bare en enkel maskin - tynnklient? - med en i3 eller i5 eller noe tilsvarende fra amd
<Mathias> trenger saken å se brukbar ut? (og er det noen størrelse du helst vil ha?)
<Mathias> er et par saker som er ment for å monteres i bil
<RoyK> skal monteres bakpå en trykkfølsom skjerm som er fastmontert
<Mathias> da er vel egentlig de som er ment for bil en av de bedre løsningene da, med tanke på at du lett kan skru den fast
<RoyK> 1000 klienter? ikke bil
<Mathias> men kan poke litt rundt for deg :P
<RoyK> ;)
<Mathias> se om nerdene sover eller runker
<RoyK> Mathias: tror ikke du ser hva jeg gjør ;)
<Mathias> heldigvis ser jeg det ikke irl
 * RoyK gír Mathias en hjemmemekka dildo og lukker øya
<Mathias> hmm, kanskje man skal ut og låne et par ventiler fra dekkene til en idiot?
<Mathias> bare jeg som syntes det kommer en ny kernel annenhver dag?
<f00f> RoyK : gleder meg til den dagen du har noe annet å tilføye kanalen enn raping og dildosnakk
<Mathias> f00f: dildopratet er en intern spøk :P
<f00f> oi, nå er det to av dem
<RoyK> f00f: når sist var du "on topic" her inne?
<RoyK> f00f: sant å si - vi snakker mye piss her inne, men du snakker *bare* piss
<IvarB> hehehe
<pineappl1r> http://static.vg.no/uploaded/image/2013/3/8/tor834.jpg
<IvarB> ja vel
 * Malinux gleder seg til f00f har noe annet å tilføye kanalen enn å kommentere hva alle andre snakker feil om
<RoyK> mhm
<IvarB> NEEEEEI malin! du tar feil at du gleder deg til det!
<IvarB> fy deg
<IvarB> :P
<Malinux> IvarB: oi, beklager at jeg gleder meg til feil ting :S Sorry
<IvarB> hihi
<Malinux> :$
<Malinux> :P
<RoyK> kom over ei gammel fysikkoppgave
<RoyK> en fyr kjører på rødt, men sier til politiet at det så grønt ut
<RoyK> hvor fort kjørte han?
<Mathias> 1/6 c
<Mathias> har jeg rett?
<Mathias> From Russia With Love (1963)
<Mathias> Runtime: 6900 minutes
<Mathias> btw
<Mathias> så brb om 115 timer
<Mathias> RoyK: hadde jeg rett?
<Malinux> RoyK: jeg tror han var fargeblind jeg
<Mathias> Malinux: RoyK ignorerer oss :(
<Malinux> Mathias: ja, han har vel noe bedre å gjøre enn å skrive her i hytt og gevær :)
 * Malinux ignorerer Mathias
 * Mathias ignorerer Mathias 
 * fyksen ignorerer Mathias 
 * Mathias ignorerer fyksen
<fyksen> Haha, ville bare være med på leken :(
<Malinux> der ser du Mathias nå har snart hele kanalen ignorert deg... :P
<Mathias> Malinux har exempt :P
<Malinux> :)
<Malinux> exempt?
<Mathias> unntak
<Malinux> har jeg?
<Mathias> ja
<Malinux> unntak for hva?
<Mathias> ignore
<fyksen> Malinux, jeg ignorerte Mathias, og Mathias ignorerte meg tilbake.. Det gjorde han ikke med deg ;)
<RoyK> såpass mye +i her så blir det fort interessant ;)
<Mathias> RoyK! :D
<Mathias> gi oss svaret :P
<RoyK> 42
<Mathias> 42 hva?
<RoyK> svaret er 42
 * RoyK mumler noe om historieløshet
<Mathias> http://what-if.xkcd.com/14/
<Mathias> How fast would you have to go in your car to run a red light claiming that it appeared green to you due to the Doppler Effect?
<RoyK> ja, hørte den for 10+ år siden
<Mathias> 1/6 c :P
<Mathias> et mirakel at jeg husket det da :P
<Malinux> men ja. svaret er altså 42, men er det Km/t miles pr time? eller er det 42 meter pr. sekund?
<Mathias> 42 mil per sekund?
<Mathias> 42 µm/tiår?
<Mathias> 42 tær per sekund?
<Mathias> 42 lysår per time?
<RoyK> 42
<RoyK> Mathias: det kommer fra "the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy"
<Mathias> 42 RoyK per halvtime
<Mathias> aka skorstein
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> bare
<RoyK> 42
<RoyK> i boka ble en superdatamaskin satt opp til å finne "the answer to life, the universe and everything"
<RoyK> og brukte noen millioner år på å finne svaret, 42
<RoyK> så hva er da spørsmålet?
<Mathias> hva er 21*2? :P
<RoyK> how many roads must a man walk down?
<RoyK> Mathias: du er en fjortis - les litt mer ;)
<Mathias> orker ikke
<Mathias> leser bare litt så glemmer jeg av det
<RoyK> da blir du ikke klokere
<geirha> Du blir ikke årntlig nerd før du har lest hhgttg
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-10
<Solskog1> sist jeg sjekket var det i allefall 42 runder på bislett
<f00f> tror du skal sjekke igjen
<IvarB> hmm
<IvarB> gmail'n min er lettere fubar i dag
<IvarB> den logger inn osv, men all teksten osv er bortevekk
<IvarB> chrome
 * IvarB venter på at f00f skal si at feilen er at jeg bruker gmail
<f00f> gmailen min fungerer helt fint, så det er vel heller brukeren det er noe galt med :)
<Mathias> gmail er best
<Mathias> ubert spamfilter og
#ubuntu-no 2014-03-03
<Skandix> morn
<Aeyoun> Morghen
<user> Morn
<user> RoyK: våken?
<user> Jeg klarer ikke å mounte mdadm raidet mitt
<user> [   57.189335] EXT3-fs (md127): error: unable to read superblock
<RoyK> er her nå
<RoyK> user: dd if=/dev/md127 of=forstemegabyte bs=1M count=1
<RoyK> gzip den fila og send meg den
<RoyK> evt bare prøv
<RoyK> user: dd if=/dev/md127 of=forstemegabyte bs=1M count=1 | file -
<geirha> fjerne of=... fra den siste kommandoen der ...
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> litt pil-opp-fenomen ;)
<RoyK> user: eh - vent litt - la ikke du lvm på det raidet?
<RoyK> vgscan
<RoyK> vgs ; lvs
<user> Nei
<user> Men jeg fant ut
<user> Det funket med begge diskene
<RoyK> k
<RoyK> user: så du fikk opp raidet?
<RoyK> hva var feil?
<user> aner ikke
<user> den vil visst ha begge diskene
<RoyK> user: hva slags feilmelding fikk du?
<RoyK> ubuntu har av en eller annen idiotisk grunn satt som standard at "boot degraded raid" er av
<RoyK> så om raidet er "degraded" dvs har mista en disk eller to, så booter den ikke, men bare kaster deg ut i panikkonsollet
<user> fikk bare at den manglet superblock
<RoyK> fant du en annen?
<RoyK> dvs
<RoyK> pastebin /proc/mdstat
<geirha> Hm. Har en gammel VM som kjører Lubuntu 12.10. Den tilbyr seg å oppgradere direkte til 13.10 (uten å gå via 13.04). Det var jeg ikke klar over.
<hjd> geirha: Gjør den?
<hjd> Som du kanskje husker kuttet de i antall måneder ikke-LTS-utgaver vil være støttet, så mens 13.04 nådde End of Life nå i Januar, er 12.10 fortsatt støttet frem til rundt April
<geirha> Ja, antagelig et spesialtilfelle for 12.10 grunnet den endringa
<elzapp> På tide å gjøre ikke-LTS til rolling release?
<hjd> Jeg spurte dog på en annen kanal om noen visste hvordan dette ble håndtert med tanke på oppgradering, og da nevnte noen at arkivet for 13.04 fortsatt var oppe pga oppgraderinger
<hjd> elzapp: Det var det som egentlig ble diskutert, de kom iallefall frem til (i denne omgang) å kutte antall måneder en ikke-LTS-utgave er støttet fra 18 til ni måneder.
<hjd> Som i seg selv sannsynligvis har frigjort en del ressurser
<Malinux> 12.04 er vel første lts jeg faktisk bruker som en lts
<Malinux> kommer til å oppgradere til hver nye lts på desktop, mens på server kommer jeg nok til å bruke 12.04 til den går helt ut
<Malinux> før det oppgraderte jeg til ny release hver 6mnd
<Malinux> men liker at det er ny release hver 6mnd. Jeg gir katten ormekur etter ubuntu-relese-schedulen f.eks. :)
<Malinux> april og oktober. det passer fint også. vår og høst
<elzapp> Stadig flere maskiner i heimen kjører LTS. Det er stress å drive med oppgraderinger hele tiden
<Malinux> jepp, og nå funker jo ting i lts også
<Malinux> jeg oppgraderte gjerne videre fra lts-er før, fordi jeg syntes de nyere versjonene gjerne var bedre osv
<RoyK> elzapp: reinstallerte lappen til dama med lts, masse kødd, prøvde med 13.10, virker greit
<RoyK> 14.04 er jo ikke så langt unna
<RoyK> Kimti er fornøyd så langt
#ubuntu-no 2014-03-04
<Malinux> prøver å kopiere noe til et samba-share på en ubuntu- server. Får permission denied
<Malinux> jeg kopierer noe via nautilus
<Malinux> jeg tror problemet er at brukerne ikke er en med i gruppen sambashares
<Malinux> men hvorddan sjekket jeg det igjen nå da?
<Malinux> fant det ut, så nå får jeg bare finne ut hvordan jeg stapper folk inn igjen i en gruppe. det har jeg vel gjort før en gang
<Mathias> Malinux: usermod -aG user gruppe eller gruppe user
 * Mathias husker aldri :\
<Malinux> fant det :)
<Malinux> tihi
<Malinux> og nå får jeg puttet torrent-fila der. dvs. jeg får kopiert filer til sambaa-sharen
<Mathias> jeg lærte den etter et par virtualbox-installasjoner :P
<Malinux> nå er pboelmet at jeg harg satt opp mappen som watch-dir for transmission-daemon
<Malinux> men det skjer ikke noe etter jeg koperte en ubuntu.torrent-fil i den mappen
<Mathias> *hente viskelær*
<Malinux> når jeg logger inn på web-interfacen, ser jeg ingen torrent der
<Malinux> oki, får prøve viskelær
<Mathias> du er sikker på at transmissiond kan lese alt i mappa?
<Malinux> nei
<Malinux> men jeg har satt opp to linjer, som skal være rett:
<Malinux>  "watch-dir": "/shared/downloads/torrents/",
<Malinux>     "watch-dir-enabled": true
<Malinux> dvs. den nederste linjen ser sånn ut:
<Malinux> "watch-dir-enabled": true
<Malinux> med mellomrom mellom : og true
<Malinux> Mar  4 17:41:06 knut transmission-daemon[2294]: Searching for web interface file "/usr/share/transmission/web/index.html" (platform.c:408)
<Malinux> noe permission-problemer
<Malinux> kanskje transmission må være i sambagrupen også, siden det er sambashare som eier mappen
<Malinux> jeg gav mappen chmod 755 og volla
<Malinux> :D
<Malinux> inne i transmission-webinterface: Error: Permission denied (/shared/downloads/torrents//ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso)
<Malinux> på torrenten
<Malinux> den lastet ned en 4MB og vips, permission denied
<Malinux> fant noe jeg kan prøve: http://askubuntu.com/questions/221081/permission-denied-when-downloading-with-transmission-deamon
<Malinux> eh, noe jeg har prøvd. så får man se
<Malinux> det virket ja :)
<Malinux> nå laster den down
<RoyK> laster down, faktisk ;)
<Mathias> lasting down
<Mathias> og up lasting?
<Malinux> jepp
<Malinux> down last up last og last
<Malinux> hm. problemet nå er at filer jeg kopierer over ikke starter
<Malinux> torrent-filer
<Malinux> :S
<Malinux> permission-problemer :S
<Malinux> enten er det permission for å kopiere torrent-fil til det watchdir via samba-share
<Malinux> men da klarer ikke transmission å få tak i torrentfila. permission denied
<Malinux> og visa versa
<Malinux> :( snufs
<Malinux> Er det kanskje ikke mulig å ha et samba-share som også er watch-dir for transmission-daemon?
<Malinux> om ikke. hvordan kan jeg enkelt montere opp watch-dir mappen i windows?
<Malinux> + skrive til den fra windows
<Malinux> tingen er at det skal være mulig å lagre *.torrent-filer direkte fra windows til watch-dir slik at torrenter starter automatisk
<RoyK> Malinux: regner med at torrent-klienten bruker inotify, og da er det samma hva som legger filene dit
<RoyK> inotify er et filsystem-hook
<Malinux> så da gjør det ikke noe om det er et samba-share også?
<Malinux> spørsmålet da blir. hvordan i huleste kan jeg ordne dette? :)
<Malinux> for får jeg kopiert en torrent-fil til mappen via samba. da starter den ikke opp i transmission
<RoyK> merkelig
<Malinux> mhm
<RoyK> da bruker den ikke inotify
<Malinux> mulig
<Malinux> tingen er: jeg kopierer den til mappen. torrentfilen
<Malinux> så må jeg bruke sudo chmod -R 755 på mappen
<Malinux> da starter den i transmission
<Malinux> og vips går det ikke lengere an å kopire nye filer via samba
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> feil mode i samba, tenker jeg
<RoyK> "mode" i share-definisjonen iirc
<RoyK> sjekk man smb.conf
<RoyK> gjetter at fila blir oppretta med et modus som gjør at torrentklienten ikke får lest den
<RoyK> torrentklienten kjører jo under en eller annen bruker
<Malinux> tror ikke det er noe mode der, men skal sjekke.
<Malinux> nope
<Malinux> ingenting i smb.conf er definert med mode
<RoyK> nei, men det er jo et standardmodus et sted
<RoyK> "create mode"
<RoyK> dvs "create mask" er det visst
<RoyK> sett til 0644
<Malinux> oki, så jeg skal sette create mask til 0644 ?
<Malinux> permission denied
<Malinux> men kanskje jeg skal kjøre en sudo chmod -R 0644 på mappen også?
<Malinux> jeg prøver og ser
<Malinux> det funket ikke bra nei :)
<Malinux> nå kan jeg skrive til mappen fra nautilus
<Malinux> her er outputten fra syslog når jeg starter transmission-daemon på nytt
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7034287/
<Malinux> så hvorfor klarer den ikke å lese torrenten jeg legger til? :(
<RoyK> ikke 644 på mappa
<RoyK> mappa må jo ha +x
<Malinux> oki, så hva skal mappa ha da?
<Malinux> har jeg 755 å den, får jeg kopiert filer til mappen via samba
<Malinux> men da vil ikke transmission-daemon lese fra den
<RoyK> hva slags modus får filene når du kopierer dem inn? pastebin ls -l
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7034346/
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> -rw-rwx---+ 1 malin               malin                35657 Jan 14 13:31 ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Malinux> det er den den ikke klarer å lese
<Malinux> den over klarte den
<RoyK> der er det 0570 som modus
<Malinux> merkelig det er da?
<RoyK> så da får ikke klienten lest den
<RoyK> hm
<Malinux> jepp
<RoyK> prøv å sette create mode til 0022
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> mask
<RoyK> fordi det er jo maske, ikke modus
<Malinux> hvordan setter jeg mask i smb ?
<Malinux> ah, ent litt skal jeg sjekke ut smb.conf
<RoyK> du kan sette mode til 0000
<RoyK> mode velges jo normalt av klienten
<Malinux> create mask er nå 0644
<RoyK> men samba kan maskere bort det den ikke vil ha
<Malinux> men da stter jeg
<Malinux> create mode = 0000
<RoyK> ja, min feil, sett til 0022 eller 0000
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> prøver 0022 først jeg
<Malinux> og der har jeg restartet smbd og nmbd
<Malinux> også vente bittegranne
<Malinux> så får vi se
<RoyK> nmbd trenger du ikke å restarte
<Malinux> oki, da vet jeg det :)
<RoyK> det er bare navnetjenesten, tilsvarende wins
<Malinux> da har jeg lagt til torrenten på nytt via samba (filbehandler-veien)
<Malinux> fortsatt permission denied når den prøver å lese (altså når transmission-daeamon prøver å lese)
<RoyK> ls -l igjen
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7034375/
<Malinux> noen andre ideer?
<Malinux> jeg kan vel prøve å sette create mode til 0000 og se hva som skjer da?
<Malinux> kan jeg bruke ls til å få frem f.eks. 0755 i stedet for rwx osv?
<Malinux> når jeg setter create mask = 755 så blir filen jeg legger til i mappen 770
<Malinux> mens torrenten som virket er 755
<Malinux> sorry. 775
<Malinux>  altså. create mask = 775 gjør at filer jeg legger i samaba-sharet blir 770
<Malinux> mens transmission-daemon klarer å lese filer som er 775
<Malinux> prøvde force creation mask 775
<Malinux> men blir stadig 770
<Malinux> damn
<Malinux> mener. force create mode
<Malinux> hm jeg skrev create mask i stedet for create mode
<Malinux> merkelig. setter jeg create mask til 776 så får jeg 771
<Mathias> prøvd 779 da? hihi
<geirha> tipper create mask 002 er det du vil ha
<Malinux> Mathias: hehe ja :) og da ble fila 73 :p
<Malinux> da tester jeg med 002 så får vi se
<geirha> hm. Nei, fant dokumentasjonen nå.
<geirha> create mask = 0775  tenker jeg. Med 0 foran
<Malinux> får prøve ut det da. mener jeg prøvde det først, men fjernet 0-en for å se om det ville gå, men skal prøve på nytt ,da det går litt rundt i toppen her :)
<Malinux> satte create mask = 0775
<Malinux> kjører  så:
<Malinux> Mathias: stat -c '%A %a %n' *
<Malinux> -rwxrwx--- 770 ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Malinux> så den får 770 og ikke 775 :(
<Malinux> hadde det ikke vært for at kanalen var logget, hadde jeg skrevet noen stygge ord nå som satan i helvete faen :p
<Malinux> kanskje jeg må skrive noe mer enn bare å ha en linje med create mask = 0755
<Malinux> finnes f.es. force create mode = 0755
<Malinux> osv
<Mathias> Malinux: kan du ikke banne? hihi
<Malinux> nei :)
<Malinux> ikke faen
<Malinux> :p
<geirha> Malinux: da tipper jeg umask er satt til 007
<Malinux> er den satt til det som defualt? for jeg tror ikke det er noen umask verdi i smb.conf som er definert
<Malinux> geirha: kan jeg bare skrive umask = 0755  ?
<Malinux> jeg har ingen linje med umask i configen
<Malinux> fra før
<geirha> Malinux: ikke i smb.conf, umask-verdien til prosessen som oppretter fila
<Malinux> geirha: såpass ja. hvor endrer jeg det?
<geirha> skriv  umask  i et skall for å se hva verdien er der
<Malinux> 0002
<geirha> hm, ok, da vil filer opprettes med 664 normalt
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> og filer jeg kopierer til samba-sharen får 771
<RoyK> 2 maskerer jo bort w
<RoyK> 1=r, 2=w, 4=x
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> feil
<RoyK> 1=x, 2=w, 4=r
<RoyK> min feil
<Malinux> å?
<RoyK> hva da å?
<Malinux> at det er din feil, hva da?
<Malinux> ah, nei, du rotet med de tallene?
<RoyK> neida - bare min feil at jeg rota ;)
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> men okey. hvilke tall skal jeg da skrive inn i create mask ?
<Malinux> jeg har nå 0775
<Malinux> og filer blir til 0771
<RoyK> funker 777?
<Malinux> nei
<Malinux> husker ikke hva som skjer, men det ble ikke rett da heller
<RoyK> hva blir mode med 0777?
<Malinux> den blir 0773
<Malinux> -rwxrwx-wx 773 ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<RoyK> det henger jo ikke på greip
<RoyK> pastebin smb.conf
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7034945/
<RoyK> og ls -ld /shared/downloads ?
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7034949/
<RoyK> + på slutten der indikerer vel at du har ACL-er på den katalogen
<Malinux> mulig. jeg aner ikke hva acl er :)
<RoyK> getfacl /shared/downloads
<RoyK> extended Access Control Lists
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7034961/
<Malinux> hm, er noe qbittorrent der :S
<Malinux> men er denne mikael som startet med å sette opp noe utorrent for ubuntu der tror jeg, men jeg vil heller sette opp transmission-daemon, da jeg syntes det er enkelt
<RoyK> har du satt opp ACL-er på denne?
<Malinux> nei, men mulig mikael har gjort
<Malinux> han er jo sånn datafyr som jobber på 99x
<Malinux> eller noe sånt
<Malinux> går noe wmware-greier i bunnen av hele driten også, som jeg ikke aner mye om, om noe
<RoyK> fjern acl-ene om du ikke trenger dem
<RoyK> så vil vanlig unix-ting funke litt mindre problematisk
<Malinux> :) men hvordan fjerner jeg acl?
<Malinux> jeg aner ikke hvordan det kom inn der en gang
<RoyK> man setfacl
<RoyK> er en start
<RoyK> eller google litt
<RoyK> har ikke brukt acl-er så mye de siste åra
<RoyK> bare når jeg absolutt må :P
<Malinux> er noe setfacl --remove og noe med lister og sånt :S
<RoyK>        -b, --remove-all
<RoyK>            Remove all extended ACL entries. The base ACL entries of the owner, group and others are retained.
<RoyK> fra manualen
<Malinux> men veninna mi ga meg tillatelse til å sette opp hele serverskitten fra bunne av uten mikael-mekk i bunn
<Malinux> men kan jo prøve å fjerne den først, så slipper jeg å sette opp alt fra scratch
<Malinux> ja
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> eller
<Malinux> hm,  den trenger noe mer enn --remove-all
<RoyK> mount -o noacl,remount /path ;)
<RoyK> KISS
<Malinux> og path er?
<RoyK> hvor filsystemet er montert
<dr0> Korean Intelligence Support System
<dr0> ^^
<RoyK> keep it simple, stupid
<Malinux> hehe
<Malinux> men hvilket filsystem?
<Malinux> hm, jeg skrev bare en /
<Malinux> og da kom det ingen feilmleding
<dr0> MÃ¥tte bare spontant google andre betydninger av KISS :P
<RoyK> df -h /shared/downloads
<RoyK> mount tar enten mountpoint eller dev
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7034993/
<RoyK> pastebin 'mount' også
<Malinux> altså den kommandoen jeg gjorde i sted?
<RoyK> mount -o remount,noacl /dev/mapper/storage-lvstorage1
<RoyK> om du da prøver ls -ld /shared/downloads, så bør ikke den vise + på slutten
<geirha> dr0: x86 debug register
<RoyK> geirha: ?
<dr0> geirha: Ja, nettopp
<geirha> RoyK: andre treffet på google når man søker etter "dr0"
<dr0> haha
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86_debug_register
<DR0> :)
<RoyK> :)
<Malinux> Remounting is not supported at present. You have to umount volume and then mount it once again.
<dr0> geirha: Vi har akkurat snakket om debugging på skolen, nå må jeg lese den.
<RoyK> Malinux: huh?
<RoyK> Malinux: merkelig - har ikke sett den før
<Malinux> nei
<Malinux> når jeg prøver å unmounte får jeg melding om at den er busy
<Malinux> prøvde å stoppe transmission-daemon i fall det var den men
<Malinux> tja
<RoyK> Malinux: sikkert åpne filer der
<RoyK> Malinux: lsof /shared
<dr0> Mine fremtidige nick: EAX EBX ECX EDX
<dr0> Jo, og EIP
<RoyK> EIP er jo den kuleste <(
<RoyK> :)
<geirha> "Mente du: geisha"   hvis jeg søker på mitt brukernavn :(
<Malinux> lsof /shared gir meg ingen output annet enn hvordan man skal bruke lsof
<RoyK> høh?
<dr0> RoyK: Ja, men hvem vil vel være i kø?
<dr0> stacken da*
<dr0> :P
<dr0> Jeg husker kanskje feil på dee navnene
<dr0> ESP kanskje
<RoyK> EIP == Extended Instruction Pointer
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7035045/
<RoyK> det er stakkpekeren
<dr0> Ja, stemmer det :)
<RoyK> Malinux: du må være root
<RoyK> Malinux: også for remount ;)
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7035047/
<Malinux> jeg prøvde sudo foran remount
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> fuse?
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7035055/
<Malinux> fuse?
<RoyK> pastebin mount igjen
<geirha> kommando 2>&1 | pastebinit   eller  kommando |& pastebinit   for å få med standard error også
<Malinux> tja, her er den pastebinet igjen da: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7035058/
<dr0> ah! takk
<RoyK> Malinux: nei - bare "mount"
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7035061/
<RoyK> /dev/mapper/storage-lvstorage1 on /shared type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<RoyK> ntfs eller noe?
<Malinux> aner ikke :=)
<RoyK> greit å vite hva slags filsystemer man bruker, da ;)
<RoyK> men det er fuse
<Malinux> er han der Mikael som har satt opp noe wm-greier i bunn av maskinen, så ubuntu server på toppen av det igjen
<RoyK> anbefales ikke for ting i drift (imho)
<Malinux> jepp, men Mikael er visst den beste i data i hele verden eller noe sånt, så da er det vel ikke nødvendig da
<Malinux> siden jeg ikke skjønner noe av dette, så må det være fordi jeg ikke kan noe om data
<RoyK> Malinux: dd if=/dev/mapper/storage-lvstorage1 bs=1M count=1 | file -
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7035075/
<Malinux> jepp, er visst ntfs
<RoyK> jippi!
<RoyK> ntfs på linux - så smart!
<Malinux> ikke sant :) superlurt
<RoyK> må ha vært en virkelig guru^Widiot som har satt opp dette :P
<Malinux> OEM-ID ntfs
<Malinux> ja, det er han typen til veninna mi, som ikke liker meg , fordi jeg visstnok skal ha gitt intrykk av at jeg kunne så mye data :S
<RoyK> han har vel tatt datakortet og lært seg windows server :D
<Malinux> han har ikt-driftsfag
<Malinux> også sies det at han kan supermasse
<Malinux> men jeg aner ikke :)
<Malinux> jeg har ikke testet han jeg altså
<RoyK> ja, men tviler på at han kan spesielt mye om linux om han velger å bruke ntfs på en linux-server
<RoyK> man gjør ikke sånt
<Malinux> I know :)
<Malinux> selv om man skal få tilgang fra en windows-maskin?
<RoyK> samma eff hva slags filsystem som ligger i bunnen
<RoyK> det er jo SMB(2) som brukes som tilgangsprotokoll
<Malinux> nettopp
<RoyK> man bruker ntfs om selve mediet skal kunne flyttes mellom linux og windoze
<Malinux> nei, kanskje jeg skal gjøre som veninna mi sa var greit. sette opp hele dritten på nytt
<RoyK> men på en server, så pleier jo ikke det å være tilfelle
<RoyK> tilfellet, evt
<Malinux> nettopp
<Malinux> men hva er den wm-ware-saken i bunn godt for?
<RoyK> om du vil virtualisere med vmware
<RoyK> esxi, tenker jeg
<Malinux> eller hva det er. Det er noe proxmox virtual environment
<RoyK> rimelig heftige greier for virtualisering, bruker det på jobb, men tviler på at du trenger det. bruk heller kvm/libvirt
<Malinux> er en sånn sak for å logge seg inn via nettleseren
<Malinux> ok. da får vi ta en annen dag, er seint nå, så starter vi på scratch, så setter jeg opp med kvim eller libvirt jeg :)
<RoyK> har du dataene et annet sted?
<Malinux> det er ikke noe på serveren som gjør noe om går tapt
<RoyK> får jo ikke konvertert ntfs til noe vettugt
<Malinux> den er jo bare satt opp, og ikke noe mer enn det
<Malinux> nei... :S
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> er det den du har raidet på?
<Malinux> nei, dette er serveren til veninna mi
<Malinux> det er ikke noe raid på den enda
<Malinux> men er noen enkeltdisker her og der
<Malinux> og jeg forstår ikke en meter av fstaben på denne her
<Malinux> dvs. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7035114/ nå var den mye kortere enn den var før
<RoyK> hvem er knut? ;)
<Malinux> navnet på serveren
<Malinux> men jeg laget et nytt navn på den, til oval-office
<RoyK> ok
<Malinux> for tja, veninna mi vil ikke ha en server som heter knut
<RoyK> hihi
<Malinux> forstår ikke helt hvorfor han har installert et heftig virtualiseringssystem i bunn heller
<Malinux> men det er vel noe jeg sikkert kunne lært meg altså
<Malinux> men tror ikke han er gira på å lære meg noe som helst
<RoyK> du trenger ikke vmware om du har kvm
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> jeg ser på dette en annen dag, starter med kvm og star det derifra tror jeg. så spør jeg når jeg skal starte :)
<RoyK> den nye, sikre løsning som USIT har satt opp for sensitive data, TSD 2.0, bruker KVM
<RoyK> KVM virker godt
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> er kvm open source?
<RoyK> har brukt KVM i noen år selv
<RoyK> ja, kernel virtual machine
<Malinux> then kvm there is
<RoyK> begynte i linux-kjernen og er senere porta til illumos (tidl. opensolaris)
<Malinux> kanskje jeg kan se på dette i morgen, eller noe, får se. jeg har ikke noe minnepinne her for tiden. tror de ligger hjemme eller noe sånt
<Malinux> oki :)
<RoyK> er visst porta til fbsd også
<RoyK> det var nytt for meg
<Malinux> oki
<RoyK> fbsd har jo ikke hatt noen skikkelig hypervisor før
<Malinux> er kvm noe man installerer i bunn av maskinen, før os-et da?
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> det er ikke så firkanta som med vmware og xen
<RoyK> du bare installerer "libvirt kvm virt-manager"
<RoyK> start virt-manager (X)
<RoyK> og kjør på
<RoyK> så har du virsh om du vil gjøre mer avanserte ting fra kommandolinja
<RoyK> jeg bruker stort sett virt-manager (remote X)
<RoyK> funker fett
<Malinux> så man kjører det inne i ubuntu. så ubuntu ligger i bunn, og kvm på toppen?
<Malinux> for her er det liksom motsatt med det der wmware-greiene
<RoyK> vel
<RoyK> kvm ligger i kjernen
<Malinux> at det ligger visst i bunn
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> libvirt er limelaget
<RoyK> virt-manager brukes til administrasjon
<RoyK> eller virsh
<Malinux> men hva installeres først? ubuntu eller kvm?
<RoyK> linux
<RoyK> ubuntu eller whatnot
<Malinux> skjønner
<RoyK> kvm er bare ei pakke
<Malinux> I see
<RoyK> men virtualiseringa skjer i prosessoren
<Malinux> virker bedre enn å ha et eller annet i bunn av alt
<Malinux> før noe os
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> det er ikke like avansert som vmware, det er endel mer fancy ting der, men kvm funker
<Malinux> men hva er fordelen med vmware?
<RoyK> administrasjon
<RoyK> type lettere håndtering av klynger, vmotion, storage vmotion
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> ting som "high availability vm"
<RoyK> en vm som kjører i parallell på to hoster samtidig i tilfelle en går ned
<RoyK> og ganske mye mer
<RoyK> men vmware er mer i enterprise-land
<RoyK> kvm klarer det aller meste godt nok
<Malinux> skjønner
<Malinux> virker som den ntfs-disken er en 1TB-disk som veninna mi hadde fra før, som bare er koblet til liksom
<Malinux> men den er jo intern
<RoyK> vi har 10 maskiner i to vmware-klynger på jobb med rundt 150 VM-er
<Malinux> så den burde jo vært formatert til ext4
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> migrerer til ei klynge med tid og stunder, men ttt
<RoyK> etter to måneder i ny jobb, fikk jeg testa failover med vmware
<RoyK> hadde installert et nytt bladecenter
<RoyK> sånn boks som tar 16 "blader" som hver seg er en server
<RoyK> den ene krangla og hang, så jeg stakk bort på serverrommet og nappa ut bladet for en reboot
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> feil bladsenter
<Malinux> auch
<RoyK> det kjørte sikkert 20 VM-er på det bladet
<RoyK> alt kom opp andre steder og ingen merka noe ;)
<Malinux> :)
<RoyK> vi har en greie på IKT på HiOA om at om noen driter seg ut, så skal de bake kake. sendte ut epost til avdelinga og sa, ja, dreit meg ut, blablabla, blir det kake?
<RoyK> nei - ikke nok, var svaret
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> var litt fint med han kollegaen som skripta om litt programvareutrulling og ble syk dagen etter, en fredag, da plutselig alle maskinene på hioa begynte å installere all programvare tilgjengelig i deponiet og brukerstøtte (BIT) ble en smule nedringt ;)
<RoyK> HAN bakte kake
<Malinux> hehe
<RoyK> men - må bake kake snart - 2 årsjubileum på bitraf :D
<Malinux> ja, det var visst 2Ã¥rsjubileum 1. mars snakkes det om
<RoyK> 1. mars er forbi
<RoyK> 13.
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> 15. tror jeg
<RoyK> lørdag
<Malinux> ok
<Dry_Lips> Spørsmål om Unity... Er det mulig å fjerne den dærre sidedocken?
<Dry_Lips> Launcheren
<Dry_Lips> Slik at den ikke vises?
<RoyK> Dry_Lips: du kan skru på autohide, men resten er vel i det skjulte
<Dry_Lips> Har googlet litt... Det finnes visst noen hacks som kan brukes
<RoyK> Dry_Lips: unity-tweak-tool, kanskje
<Dry_Lips> Men det blir forskjellige nødløsninger...
<RoyK> det at de har låst launcheren på venstresida sier vel det meste
<RoyK> vil ikke bli saksøkt av apple
<Dry_Lips> Tja, var Apple først ute med en dock?
<Dry_Lips> Men uansett, kan godt hende at de var nervøse, ja
<RoyK> ja, og de har nok patent for å flytte ting ned på skjermen, men....
<Dry_Lips> Hmmm... Mulig Apple har ett patent, der ja... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dock_%28computing%29
<RoyK> det fra 1988 har nok gått ut på dato
<RoyK> CDE brukte jo dock, som artikkelen skiver
<Dry_Lips> Ifølge denne fikk de patent i 2008 ---> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dock_%28OS_X%29
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> right
<RoyK> patent på gamle ideer er jo fint
<RoyK> funker ikke her oppe
<Dry_Lips> nei, helt enig
#ubuntu-no 2014-03-05
<RoyK> enkelte snur det til nye metoder
<RoyK> men det er jo bare vas
<RoyK> type "jeg har patent på å klikke skeivt på den greia som ligger på bunnen av skjermen"
<user>  Ennå værre når Disney eier ørten kjærlighetshistorier
<user> "Nei, du kankke lage film av livet ditt, vi har trademark på en lignende historie."
<Skandix> morn
<Malinux> user: hehe ja :)
<geirha> "livet ditt er en klisje"
<Malinux> Dry_Lips: du trenger ikke unity-tweak-tool
<Malinux> man går inn i compiz settings, finner unity-plugin-saken, og velger autohide på launcheren :) jeg har autohide på forøvrig
<Malinux> apple kan jo flytte docken til venstre eller høyre også
<dagerik> cronjobber lager slike header:  From: "(Cron Daemon)" <arne>
<dagerik> hvordan kan jeg endre den? (cronie bruker msmtp)
<dagerik> man skulle tro msmtp bruker from variabelen fra kontoen som brukes
<user> Pcn min henger når den går i hvilemodus
<dagerik> mailkommando som cronie bruker: /usr/bin/msmtp -a zohomail -t
<geirha> Da sender vel sikkert cronie inn headerne via stdin
<geirha> Men jeg har ikke hørt om hverken cronie eller msmtp før, så jeg har ikke mye å stille med.
<geirha> geirha@lubben:/tmp/cronie$ git grep 'Cron Daemon'
<geirha> src/do_command.c:                               fprintf(mail, "From: \"(Cron Daemon)\" <%s>\n", mailfrom);
<geirha> ser ut til å være hardkoda
<geirha> dagerik: ^
<dagerik> ah
<dagerik> crontaben lager ogsaa feil date i emailen: Date: Wed, 5 Mar 2014 02:20:27 -0800 (PST)
<geirha> sikker på at tidssona er satt riktig?
<dagerik> til meg som vanlig bruker er det det ja
<dagerik> Europe/Oslo
<Malinux> er det bare hos meg at fontene i google har endret seg?
<Dry_Lips> Malinux: Vil ikke den poppe fram igjen hvis du fører musepekeren til siden?
<Malinux> Dry_Lips: nei. den skal fungere slik at den alltid er skjult. vent litt, så skal jeg sjekke hva min er stilt til
<Malinux> ah, jo
<Malinux> jo, den dukker opp om man fører musepekeren til venstre ja
<Malinux> men du vil ikke ha den fremme tiper jeg?
<Malinux> du kan endre trigger, så den bare dukker opp om du fører musepekeren opp til venstre hjørne
<Malinux> da dukker den i allef all ikk opp uten videre
<user> RoyK: hva heter det programmet som endrer strøminstillinger?
<RoyK> hva slags strøminnstillinger?
<user> de for hvilemodus og sånt
<RoyK> for server?
<user> Bruker i3wm, når jeg lukker pcn og åpner den fryser den
<user> nei, laptop
<RoyK> usikker
<user> men har ikke unity menyen på i3wm
<RoyK> bruker jo stort sett mac, jeg, vet du ;)
<user> daw
<RoyK> http://bit.ly/1q5Qd8L
<user> hvis det var noen på ubuntu ville det vært lett å sjekke
<RoyK> ;)
<user> klarer ikke å google til det og er på seminar så jeg prøver å unngå distraksjoner
<RoyK> første treff på gugel viste jo resultater
<geirha> Heter antagelig noe med "power", så apropos -s 1 power
<user> geirha: eneste kommando med power som er relevant er gnome-power-statistics
<Dry_Lips> Malinux: Ja, akkurat... Så det går ikke bare ann å skru den av, en må "jukse" litt... ;-)
<user> hvis jeg bare hadde kommandoen for gnome settings tingen ville jeg funnet det
<geirha> gnome-control-center
<user> geirha: du er en engel
<user> Så får jeg finne ut hvorfor suspend ikke fungerer
<user> oO, der låste pcn seg
<user> fancy
<user> Nå må jeg bare få i3wm til å starte alt på oppstart
<Skandix> fack, klarte å disable alle kanalene på den ene multiplexeren til color line...æææææ
<Malinux> Dry_Lips: kan desverre se sånn ut.....
<RoyK> Skandix: hehehe
<RoyK> Skandix: er det du driver med?
<Skandix> RoyK: skulle egenltig deaktivere dem som ikke var i bruk
<Skandix> så endte jeg opp med å deaktivere alle
<Skandix> :(
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> ut på jobb?
<Skandix> ?
<Skandix> ut
<RoyK> ute
<Skandix> nei
<Skandix> sitter inne ...
<Skandix> :v
<user> kan jeg få en terminal til å kjøre mosh og så kjøre en kommando etter å ha koblet til?
<RoyK> mosh asdf@asdf kommando
<RoyK> samma som ssh
<user> fancy
<user> ser ikke ut som gnome-terminal har et flag for å starte kommandoer
<geirha> joda, -x
<user> sweet
<user> Skal få en helt automatisert oppstart
<user> irc, firefox, chromium, nm-applet, og steam som bare popper opp
<RoyK> de fleste wm-er har vel noe auto-oppstart?
<user> ja, i3wm har det
<user> enste problemet er å få vinduene til å havne der jeg vil ha dem
<RoyK> får du lagt dem til separate workspaces og sånt?
<user> jau
<user> Ber chromium starte på 3: chrome hver gang
<RoyK> k
<user> tror zfs drepte minnepennen min
<Aeyoun>  Har zfs en fancy uttale?
<user> sett-eff-ess
<RoyK> eller zee-eff-ess om du er fra junaiten
<Aeyoun> cched-eff-ssh (canadian)
<geirha> ka-me-lå-så (danish)
<user> Jeg lurer på om jeg klarer å installere windows 8 uten å ødelegge ubuntu
<RoyK> user: om du ikke har ledig plass, kan du redusere filsystemene og evt lv/pv om du bruker lvm
<user> Bruker ikke lvm
<user> Jeg er usikker på om 16GB er nok, eller om det er tålelig å installere det på snurredisk
<RoyK> hvor stor er disken/ssd-en du har ubuntu på nå?
<user> 60GB
<user> Men 16GB er swap -.-"
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> 1GB bør holde lenge
<user> Ubuntu slo seg vrang når jeg prøvde manuell partisjonering
<RoyK> men dumt at du ikke har lvm
<user> Forsåvidt
<RoyK> lvm gjør alt så meget enklere
<RoyK> pastebin /proc/partitions
<user> Jeg skulle gjerne hatt raskere oppstart
<user> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7039585/
<RoyK> hva er sda2?
<user> extended
<user> swap ligger inni den
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> tror jeg ville begynt med en swapoff -a
<RoyK> kasta swappartisjonen
<user> Men knoter ikke windows til bootloaderen?
<RoyK> jo, du må reinstallere grub
<user> Hvis jeg setter opp windows på sdb så har den masse plass og den slipper å tulle med sda
<user> Men da får jeg vel ikke like smooth oppstart
<RoyK> setter du opp windows på sdb, så vil den uansett installere bootloaderen sin på sda
<RoyK> så du må inn med en minnepinne for å reinstallere grub
<user> Kan skru ut sda før jeg installerer
<user> SÃ¥ etter installasjonen oppdaterer jeg grub, og krymper ntfs partisjonen til 50-250gb
<RoyK> ja, tja
<RoyK> om du napper ut sda først, kan det hende windows blir grinete om den får et nytt enhetsnavn
<RoyK> men for all del, prøv
<user> Ugh, jeg er nesten der at jeg heller setter opp vpn og streamer :P
<RoyK> fullt mulig win8 gjør dette bedre enn tidligere versjoner
<RoyK> hva skal du med windoze?
<user> Å installere windows 7 var tortur
<RoyK> spille?
<user> Ja, AOE II HD
<RoyK> funker dårlig i vbox eller.no?
<user> Regnskapspcn er litt treg, en gammel Thinkpad (ikke gammel nok til at den er bra)
<user> Den trenger vel mer gpu?
<user> uten vt-d kan jeg vel ikke ha pci passthrough? og jeg aner ikke hvordan jeg tester om det fungerer på denne laptopen
<RoyK> er jo bare å prøve om den har windows allerede
<user> http://ark.intel.com/Search/Advanced
<user> Min hovedlaptop har ikke det, regnskapspcn har
<user> http://ark.intel.com/products/65708/Intel-Core-i5-3210M-Processor-3M-Cache-up-to-3_10-GHz-BGA?q=i5-320M <- eller faen, der står det den har Oo
<RoyK> i5 er jo ikke så ille
<RoyK> ganske lite forskjell på i5 og i7
<user> Neida, men jeg trodde kun i5-3* hadde vt-d
<user> Men når denne har vt-d kan jeg jo installere windows med PCI-passthrough, så får windows GPUen min, da vil jeg jo kunne spille
<user> Kan jeg sjekke hvilket  chipset jeg har via kommandolinjen?
<RoyK> vil uansett anbefale å ikke bruke 16GB til swap
<RoyK> om du trenger å bruke 16GB swap, har du gjort noe ganske dumt :P
<user> RoyK: MÃ¥ jo ha dvalemodus! :P
<RoyK> ah - tenkte ikke på at det la seg i swappen...
<user> En gang brukte jeg 16MB swap, så jeg tenker at det er ikke langt fra å trenge såppass :P
<RoyK> hæ?
<user> Sarkasme, mitt bruk krever sjeldent til aldri swap
<RoyK> leste 16GB :P
<RoyK> du kan jo be linux om å bruke mer swap, da
<RoyK> sysctl -w vm.swappiness = 100
<RoyK> så vil den begynne å swappe ut tidligere
<RoyK> ofte fint for desktopting
<RoyK> men har du 16 gig minne, trenger du neppe stort med swap
<user> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7039695/ <- Klarer du å se chipset der?
<user> Er det noe vits i å swappe? Generelt sett blir ikke engang rammen fylt selv med cachen
<RoyK> da er det null vits
<RoyK> men kjekt om du har applikasjoner som bruker masse minne
<RoyK> type - ikke noe vits i å ha noe i RAM som ikke er i bruk
<RoyK> få det ut på disk
<user>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<user> Mem:         15941       2308      13633          0        130        734
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> ikke spesielt mye swap i bruk der, nei, om det er på i det hele tatt
<RoyK>        product: NP350V5C-T01SE
<RoyK> google den, så finner du brikkesettet
<user> Mobile Intel HM76 Express
<user> Intel® Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O (VT-d) ‡ No
<user> doh
<RoyK> hm... hjalp Kimti til å sette opp 13.10 på laptoppen hennes, og "hibernate" er ikke mulig å skru på. noen som har peil? jeg er litt grønn på sånne laptopting
<user> Når jeg bruker hibernate fryser pcn, så jeg ville bare vært glad til
<user> Men min strømsettings mangler også valg (slå av skjerm feks)
<user> Så en tråd på det tidligere i dag, en magisk kommando som får dem til å dukke opp igjen
<user> Hva var uname kommando for å finne versjon?
<RoyK> user: uname -a viser alt
<RoyK> uname -r
<RoyK> man uname # ;)
<user> 3.11.0-15-generic
<user> freeBSD ga meg 9.2-RELEASE
<user> RoyK: lsb_release -a!
<user> Kjipt at den ikke støtter fine ting som vt-d
<RoyK> user: ja, visste jo ikke hva slags versjon du mente ;)
<RoyK> uname gir OS-versjon
<RoyK> som i fbsd-land er det samme som distro
<RoyK> i linux er jo distro- og kjerneversjon to forskjellige ting
<user> Ja, jeg kjører visst 13.10
<user> Ville ha bedre support for hybrid-graphics, men det virker som om det ennå suger
<user> Ser ut som virtualbox har nok 3D til å kjøre AOE II HD
<user> Kimti: morn
<Kimti> user: morn til deg også ;)
<RoyK> Kimti er nyutdannet ubuntubruker :D
<user> Fancy
<Kimti> yeah
<user> Dama mi er så fornøyd siden hun nå har lyd
<Kimti> :)
<user> Byttet skjerm, så sølte jeg hvitvin på den -.-"
<user> Men det ordnet seg selv :P
<RoyK> hihi
<user> Angrer litt på at jeg gav henne lyd, masse bråk :P
<RoyK> headset er ganske billig
<user> Joda
<RoyK> kom ut hjemme en morgen med hodetelefoner på og naboen under stoppa meg og sa at "du, de der bør du bruke om kveldene også..."
<user> Jeg hater å sette opp ssh-nøkkler. Når jeg ahr satt opp det vil pcn min magisk starte opp sånn som jeg vil
<user> haha
<Kimti> hvile etter en lang morgen ;)
<user> Jeg tror naboene over meg er speed-junkier, de flytter møbler hele natten
<RoyK> user: er det så vanskelig, da? ssh-key-gen ... ssh-copy-key host.asdf.com
<RoyK> ssh-copy-key user@host.asdf.com evt
<user> fancy
<user> jeg bare glemmer kommandoene mellom hver gang jeg trenger dem :P
<RoyK> ssh-copy-id evt :P
<RoyK> skriver bare ssh-co og trykker tab, så husker jo ikke alltid hele greia
<user> joda
<user> Så må man redigere den der filen sånn at man bare skriver mosh server og så vet den brukernavn og hvilken nøkkel
<RoyK> den bruker jo riktig nøkkel
<RoyK> men brukernavn per server vil jo variere
<user> jau
<user> og jeg liker alias, da blir det mindre skriving
<RoyK> jeg har et vognlass med aliaser for serverinnlogging ;)
<RoyK> Dora:~ roy$ alias| grep -w ssh| wc 61     185    2415
<RoyK> og litt flere på jobb-pesen
<geirha> evt kan en lage én funksjon med en case eller associative array
<RoyK> geirha: om hva da?
<geirha> i stedet for aliaser
<RoyK> joda, men aliaser er jo lett
<RoyK> med mindre det er hundrevis av ting som skal differensieres
<geirha> ssh selv har vel noe alias-greier også. Vet ikke helt hvor kraftige de er
<RoyK> hm... hadde ikke sett på det
<RoyK> har bare laga bash-aliaser så langt
<RoyK> men ssh-aliaser tar visst det meste, brukernavn, host, port etc
<geirha> Det er en sånn ting jeg har hørt om og tenkt, "det burde jeg sjekke ut en gang", og nå skjedde det!
<geirha> Egentlig dumt at jeg ikke googlet det tidligere, for det ser jo såre enkelt ut :)
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> testa litt her nå, og det funker jo greit
<geirha> en ting som bør være i enhver .bashrc:  shopt -s histverify histreedit
<RoyK> satte opp en boks, ssh.hioa.no, for kontroll utenfra
<RoyK> om noen her klarer å komme seg inn på den, så gi beskjed ;)
<geirha> Inne! Lite lurt å sette root-passordet til Password1
<geirha> Neida :p
<RoyK> ;)
<RoyK> PermitRootLogin no
<RoyK> satt opp til å kun tillate login med nøkkel *og* passord
<geirha> Trenger bare sånn Password Cracker-program som i Uplink
<RoyK> jaha?
<RoyK> hva skal du med passord når du også trenger nøkkel?
<RoyK> dvs med mindre du får tak i privatnøkkelen min og klarer å cracke passordet
<geirha> Neida. Du hadde skjønt det hvis du hadde spilt uplink.
<geirha> Du spiller en hacker; hacking som i "hollywood hacking".
<RoyK> geirha: fikk du med deg http://xkcd.com/1337/ ?
<geirha> Ja, den stilen :)
<RoyK> 1337!
<Malinux> men hvorfor har ikke xkcd 1337 referanse til leet?
<geirha> er ikke referanse til Hackers godt nok?
<RoyK> Malinux: eeeeeh - referansen er vel ganske åpenbar? ;)
<Malinux> hm, kanskje den er det :S
<Malinux> hm, jeg ser den i alle fall ikke
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> det er jo hackere - 1337 - som tar over maskinene til de som får kontroll over satellitten
<Malinux> ja, det skjønner jeg, men er de som bruker leet hackere?
<geirha> Ifølge Hollywood? ja, definitivt.
<Malinux> aha. hollywood, hollywood. Disse Hollywood
<Malinux> men var en kul xkcd uansett :)
<geirha> Liker 1335 mer. Den kikker jeg på ofte for tida
<Malinux> oi, den har gått meg forbi. skal ta en nærmere titt
<Malinux> haha
<Malinux> den er rett en gang i døgnet eller noe sånt
<Mathias> nei
<Mathias> Malinux: den er dynamisk
<RoyK> geirha: 1335 var egentlig noe skremmende
<Mathias> RoyK: fin til livestreaming da ;P
<RoyK> Mathias: hæ?
<Malinux> Mathias: ah, så kult :)
<Mathias> RoyK: ser man når amerikanerne begynner å streame :P
#ubuntu-no 2014-03-06
<Skandix> morn
#ubuntu-no 2014-03-07
<Malinux> da driver man med reinstall av server (ikke min server)
<geirha> Bare å trykke "Next" på alle spørsmåla det :p
<Malinux> sånn ca ja :p
<Malinux> er noe lvm satt opp på den. håper jeg får slettet alt nå da, så kan jeg jo sette opp lvm på nytt. aldri gjort før, men nå kan jo den første gangen bli f.eks.
<Mathias> lvm er lett når man kan spørre om ting her, hihi
<Malinux> jepp :)
<Malinux> setter opp med ext4. det burde gå greit?
<Malinux> men skulle gjerne fjernet alt på diskene og starta helt fra scratch, men
<Malinux> er en 250GB-disk, en 1TB og en 2TB-disk
<Malinux> i maksine
<Malinux> 250GB til root og home
<Malinux> men vil gjerne ha home på egen partisjon
<Malinux>  
<Malinux> ser at det er satt av 250MB til en /boot partisjon på ext2
<Malinux> kanskje boote opp maskinen med en live-cd først, så fjerne alt ?
<Malinux> jeg får liksom ikke endret noe særlig :S
<Malinux> ?
<Malinux> fjernet alt med gparted og live"cd" jeg
<Malinux> sånn, da kan jeg prøve meg på å sette opp lvm fra scraaatch
<dagerik> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<dagerik> trenger ikke gparted :P
<Malinux> I see. kan man få opp konsollen fra ubuntu server installen?
<Malinux> da veit jeg det til en annen gang i allef all :) takk <3
<dagerik> er vel bare å trykke CTRL ALT F2
<Malinux> får opp busybox
<geirha> Trenger ikke Ctrl en gang
<dagerik> ærlig talt så bruker jeg ikke ubuntu men henger her fordi norsk linux kanal
<Malinux> nei, sorry,d et er et fullverdig bash-shell :)
<Malinux> ah :)
<Malinux> men det sies at Debian server er bedre enn ubuntu server
<Malinux> men har ikke prøvd det selv
<dagerik> har brukt forskjellige distroer en stund nå. det er kun tre store forskjeller
<dagerik> pakkebehandler, default DE og filosofi
<dagerik> egentlig er alt veldig likt. siden alt er konfigurerbart
<dagerik> debian og ubuntu. hva er forskjellen egentlig?
<Malinux> ubuntu er jo basert på debian
<Malinux> og ubuntu har visst mer preinstallert enn Debian
<Malinux> Debian er kanskje mer stabil og ikke mye nytt dilldal som henger på halv tre, hva veit jeg
<Malinux> jøss. jeg burde valgt manuell, nå ble det helt standard her :s
<Malinux> derfor ext2 velges for en standard boot-partition :S :S :S
<Mathias> dagerik: debian satser på stabilitet, ubuntu er vel mer bleeding edge :p
<geirha> LTS er nå ganske stabilt
<dagerik> stabilt betyr veltestede programmer og ikke bleeding edge?
<dagerik> altså ikke siste versjon av programmer
<geirha> nettopp
<dagerik> men sikkerhetsoppdateringer er er vel på bleeding edge
<geirha> hva mener du?
<dagerik> si en remote root exploit oppdages i apache.
<dagerik> da blir apache pakken, pakket på nytt med fiks?
<dagerik> men ikke siste apache versjon
<geirha> ja
<Malinux> mulig man kan bruke dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<Malinux> men det tar jo vinter og vår, og da er det jo raskere å boote om og bruke gparted :)
<geirha> fdisk?
<dagerik> Mathias: trenger kun å overskrive partisjonstabellen
<dagerik> Malinux: : trenger kun å overskrive partisjonstabellen
<Mathias> dagerik: mja, bare å installere windows
<Mathias> den gjør det for deg
<Mathias> hiver ntfs-partisjoner overalt
<Mathias> dagerik: og btw, det holder å skrive <nick>: ^ for å korrigere feilhilight :p
<Mathias> eller <nick>: ↑
<Malinux> geirha: fdisk kunne jeg kanskje brukt, men så støvlet jeg nå om og brukte gparted, men nå skal jeg klare å trykke manuell
<Malinux> når jeg gjør dette manuelt, skal alle partisjoner være logiske da?
<Malinux> altså, setter opp lvm manuelt
<Malinux> jeg valgte på feil sted
<Mathias> Malinux: du trenger en /boot-partisjon før iirc (om du er på boot-disken og surrer)
<Malinux> nå har jeg gått inn i configure volume group eller så
<Malinux> jeg er på bootdisken
<Malinux> skal /boot ligge utenfor lvm?
<Mathias> afaik, ja
<Mathias> bios/uefi liker ikke lvm
<Malinux> oki, som primary partition, tipper jeg?
<Malinux> okey
<Malinux> da setter jeg opp en liten boot jeg da. ext4 er vel greit for boot også?
<Malinux> raskere enn ext2
<Mathias> http://askubuntu.com/questions/76095/what-is-the-use-of-boot-lvm-based-in-partitioning
<Mathias> så man trengte ikke det ^^
<Malinux> nå forstår jeg en del av dette :)
<Malinux> ah, så man må ikke ha en egen /boot utenfor lvm?
<Malinux> men nå har jeg jo laget det :S
<Mathias> den kan fint fjernes :p
<Malinux> jau
<Malinux> then it will
<Mathias> du bør helst rope "DIE!!!" med en ond stemme mens du fjerner den
<Malinux> hvordan får jeg så den ledige plassen inn i lvm?
<dagerik> Mathias: det holder også å skruve "u" istedenfor "you" men jeg skriver likevel "you" når jeg skal skrive "deg" på engelsk.
<Mathias> det holder ikke
<Malinux> Mathias: fant det ut :)
<dagerik> Mathias: det holder å skruve "u" fordi det går fram av konteksten hva som menes og er ikke tvetydig
<Malinux> Mathias: bør jeg sette opp raid, etc, etter at os-et er installert?
<Mathias> jepp
<Malinux> hm, men nå satte jeg opp begge to i ett lvm
<Mathias> for da om installasjonen har fjaset seg til slipper du å gjøre det på nytt :p
<Malinux> I see
<Malinux> jeg burde kanskje ikke sette opp begge diskene i et lvm?
<Malinux> eller hva det kalles
<Malinux> ?
<Malinux> ordner de andre volumene etter jeg har installert jeg. deter vel det greieste :)
<Malinux> jeg hadde nok ikke trengt å bruke gparted i sted, for jeg fant jo ut hvordan jeg fjernet lvm-saker nå så :)
<dagerik> https://sikkert.no/
<dagerik> de går forran med et godt eksempel og embedder usiker element som bilder, css og javascript
<dagerik> lenken som skal føre til deres PGP nøkkel går til HTTP 404
<dagerik> sånn går no dagan
<Malinux> får ikke opp eth0 når jeg setter statisk ip :S
<Malinux> kanskje jeg gjør alt feil
<Malinux> dette er visst en stund siden jeg har gjort:
<Malinux> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<Malinux> FAiled to bring up eth0
<Dry_Lips> Malinux: Det går også an å sette statisk IP fra routeren
<Dry_Lips> iallefall fra min
<Dry_Lips> Du bare skriver inn mac adressen
<Malinux> oki, men hvordan gjør jeg det i fra oset?
<Malinux> ok?
<Malinux> får den da samme ip hver gang da?
<Dry_Lips> jepp
<Dry_Lips> men kan ikke garantere at din router har noe sånt
<Malinux> hvor i routeren skal jeg evt. lete?
<Malinux> dhcp reservation?
<Malinux> kan se sånn ut
<Malinux> da prøver jeg og ser :)
<Dry_Lips> Flott... Jeg surret også litt når jeg prøvde å gjøre det der fra OS'et... Fant ut at det var lettere å gjøre det via routeren
<Malinux> jeg har gjort det i oset på min egen server. Den virker jo fint
<Dry_Lips> Ja, det gjør det sikkert... Husker bare at det blei litt surr når jeg forsøkte, men så fant jeg i mellomtiden ut at det gikk ann å gjøre det via router
<Malinux> oki :)
<Malinux> hm, jeg har laget meg en egen bruker på serveren jeg installerte i sted med home-folder
<Malinux> men i prompten står det kun $
<Malinux> det står ikke malin@hostname
<dagerik> Malinux: export PS1=AAAA
<Malinux> hm, da står det AAAA
<Malinux> hvordan fårj eg det vekk igjen?
<dagerik> unset PS1
<Malinux> sånn ja
<Malinux> der ble det vekke igjen
<Malinux> næh, hele terminalen er jo helt rar her
<Malinux> kan ikke autocomplete eller noe som helst
<Malinux> jeg må ha gjort noe galt da jeg laget brukere
<Malinux> men når jeg skriver pwd, så kommer det jo opp at jeg står i home-folderen knyttet til brukeren
<Malinux> men det er ingen malin@<hostname>:~$
<Malinux> bare $
<dagerik> skriv fin og trykk tab
<dagerik> da skal den autocomplete til find
<dagerik> haha
<Malinux> nei, den lager mellomrom
<dagerik> skulle google fram wikisiden om bash på arch og havnet her: http://www.linkedin.com/pub/arc-bash/63/871/614
<dagerik> Malinux: echo $SHELL
<Malinux> /bin/sh
<dagerik> sh er sånn gammelt skall
<dagerik> start et bash skall
<Malinux> ser der ja :)
<Malinux> men hvorfor starter den ikke rett opp i bash?
<Malinux> *se der
<dagerik> less /etc/passwd
<dagerik> der står det hvilket skall som er default til brukere
<Malinux> ah
<dagerik> Malinux: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Users_and_Groups
<Malinux> kan jeg bare redigere /etc/passwd ?
<Malinux> ser sånn ut. prøvde, og det virket :)
<Malinux> tihi
<Malinux> thanx :D
<dagerik> kun linuxeksperter får lov til å redigere /etc/passwd manuelt med en teksteditor
<Malinux> tja, jeg fikk lov, siden jeg har sudo :p
<Malinux> men tror jeg setter opp mer på den, en annen dag her. Neste blir å sette opp raid eller noe, får se, men da må RoyK hjelpe tror jeg
<dagerik> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/RAID
<dagerik> neida. er bare å gå igang det.
<Malinux> oki, jeg kan jo lese litt der :) men orker ikke å fikle med det akkurat nå uansett
<RoyK> Malinux: dingeling
<Malinux> tingeling
<RoyK> fikk du til raidet?
<RoyK> eller - hva slags raid skulle det være?
<Malinux> jeg prøvde ikke. var så sliten i sted
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> r5?
<RoyK> dvs - knekt r5 på én disk?
<RoyK> (degraded)
<Malinux> veninna mi sin server har en 1TB og en 2TB-disk
<Malinux> for uten rota, men den er på 250GB, og den har jeg satt opp med lvm ibunn :) det var ikke så vanskeig
<Malinux> så ja, et knekt r5 på en disk, kunne jo vært noe. får jeg da alle 2TB ?
<Malinux> om jeg har knekke-raid5 på den?
<RoyK> mdadm --create --level=5 /dev/md0 /dev/sda missing
<RoyK> f.eks.
<RoyK> (evt sdb(
<RoyK> (evt sdb)
<RoyK> evt kan du kjøre r5 på begge diskene, men da får du bare 1TB, totalt fram til du får tak en ny 2TB-disk
<RoyK> Malinux: bare husk å sette på "boot degraded", ellers vil den ikke starte riktig med degraded raid
<RoyK> dpkg-reconfigure mdadm
<RoyK> hei, Kimti
<Kimti> hei Roy :)
<Kimti> deilig å komme hjem?
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> Malinux: hva er planen? kjøpe flere på 2TB eller 1TB eller begge?
<RoyK> lite poeng å sette opp knekt raid på 1TB-disken om du ikke skal utvide det
<Malinux> det er ikke sikkert det kommer flere disker. det er ikke bestemt enda. Hun vet ikke sikkert om hun trenger masse disker eller ikke
<RoyK> hvor mye plass trenger du?
<RoyK> du kan jo sette opp r5 på 1+2TB
<RoyK> evt med å partisjonere 2TB-disken sånn at du kan ha et tmp-område uten redundans
<Malinux> i verste fall blir det 1stk 2TB-disk til for å erstatte 1TB-disken
<Malinux> sies det her
<RoyK> da er det bare å sette opp r5 på de to diskene som de er
<Malinux> oki
<RoyK> så kan du bytte 1TB-disken senere
<Malinux> ja
<RoyK> og vips, vil md0 bli større
<RoyK> sett opp lvm på det
<RoyK> så bruker du pvresize for å utvide pv-en når raidet blir større
<Malinux> oki
<RoyK> og så lvresize for lv-en
<RoyK> og så resize2fs
<Malinux> da har jeg altså to disker. Så da får jeg starte med å sette opp lvm ?
<Malinux> jeg vet ikke hvordan jeg setter opp lvm i fra command line
<Malinux> jeg tipper:
<RoyK> mdadm --create --level=5 /dev/md0 /dev/sd[bc]
<RoyK> f.eks.
<RoyK> så lvcreate raidetmitt /dev/md0
<Malinux> og det er altså i fra scratch?
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> vgcreate
<RoyK> vgcreate raidetmitt /dev/md0
<Malinux> så aller først. mdadm-kommandoen?
<RoyK> først setter du opp raidet med mdadm
<Malinux> mhm
<RoyK> så legger du en lvm volume group på det
<RoyK> så lager du et logisk volum på volumgruppa
<RoyK> lvcreate -n navnpaavolum -L 100G raidetmitt
<RoyK> ganske enkelt ;)
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> 100G ?
<RoyK> det vil ikke være et "knekt" raid, men et raid med redundans
<Malinux> er ikke det litt lite?
<RoyK> total kapasitet: 1TB
<Malinux> aha
<RoyK> -L 100%FREE
<RoyK> kanskje
<Malinux> er ikke 1TB 1000G grovt sett da?
<Malinux> men ok, skal vi se her
<RoyK> tenkte bare du kunne begynne med litt mindre
<Malinux> skal finne ut hva som er 1TB + 2TB
<RoyK> i tilfelle du ville ha andre filsystemer
<Malinux> altså hvilken sdX det er
<Malinux> aha
<RoyK> cat /proc/partitions
<Malinux> neida, bruker 1TB jeg
<Malinux> sdb og sdc er det
<RoyK> evt kan du bruke xfs i stedet for ext4
<Malinux> hvilken fordel er det?
<RoyK> mindre fuzz med fsck og tar kortere tid å utvide, og støtter >16TiB
<Malinux> og det er ikke i beta?
<RoyK> nei, det har vært stabilt i 10+ år
<RoyK> RHEL7 vil komme med xfs som standard siden det er bedre på store filsystemer
<RoyK> btrfs er i beta
<Malinux> ah,d et var btrfs det ja
<Malinux> men da prøver jeg xfs jeg
<Malinux> men oki, siden det er sdb og sdc
<Malinux> så ser det ut til at kommandoen er rett som den er?
<Malinux> mdadm --create --level=5 /dev/md0 /dev/sd[bc]
<RoyK> men
<RoyK> hva slags filer skal du ha på det
<RoyK> ?
<Malinux> nedlastete torrents
<RoyK> greit å sette chunk size til noe passende
<Malinux> så blir vel en del videofilmer og sånt
<Malinux> eh, jeg mener jo ubuntu-isoer, for man er da lovlig her da
<Malinux> oki
<Malinux> men setter jeg chunk og sånt senere?
<RoyK> dvs
<RoyK> vel
<RoyK> drit i det
<RoyK> det er ikke så nøye med mindre du har mye trafikk
<RoyK> 64kB er vel standard chunk size og det funker
<Malinux> er det greit at jeg jører den mdadm-tingen nå? Eller går det føyken om jeg gjør det nå og skal ha med chuncksize også?
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> men har du stort sett store filer, kan det være greiere å bruke noe høyere
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> det blir vel filer på alt fra 200 ++
<Malinux> 200MB
<RoyK> da kan du sikkert sette chunk size større
<Malinux> og hvor i mdadm-kommandoen skriver jeg inn det?
<Malinux> eller er det på et senere trinn?
<RoyK> man mdadm ;)
<RoyK> --chunk
<Malinux> jeg har ikke gjort noe som helst enda :)
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> The default when creating an array is 512KB
<RoyK> ser jeg nå
<RoyK> det er på precise
<RoyK> det funker sikkert greit
<Malinux> det er ikke noe man entry for mdadm står det
<Malinux> oki
<Malinux> da bare kjører jeg på jeg da
<RoyK> er mdadm installert?
<Malinux> aner ikke :)
<RoyK> burde følge med en manual...
<Malinux> nei, var ikke installert. jeg trodde kanskje det var preinstallert :p
<Malinux> hm, den ber meg sette opp noe e-post-server
<Malinux> postfix config
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> vanlig
<Malinux> installeringa av mdadm
<Malinux> hva gjør jeg der?
<RoyK> siden md vil sende epost om ting går galt
<Malinux> ante meg :)
<RoyK> normalt setter du opp med smarthost
<RoyK> isp-en sin smtp-server
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> og på system mail name
<Malinux> bare la den være som den er?
<Malinux> er kanskje greiest
<RoyK> ikke så nøye
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> bare noe forståelig
<Malinux> smtp.localdomain står den på når det gjelder smtp-host
<Malinux> relay host
<RoyK> funker nok heller dårlig
<Malinux> skulle tru det ja
<RoyK> bruk isp-en sin smtp-relay
<Malinux> aner ikke hva den er :)
<Malinux> er canal digital her
<RoyK> hvilken isp?
<RoyK> smtp.online.no iirc
<Malinux> oki
<Malinux> installerer her :)
<RoyK> og på spørsmål om du vil starte ubuntu ved "degraded raid", svar JAAAAAA
<Malinux> så får man se
<Malinux> fikk ikke noe spørsmål om det under install
<RoyK> dpkg-reconfigure mdadm
<Malinux> skal root være recipient for email notifications?
<RoyK> funker greit, bare sett opp forwarding av root-mail til deg selv eller hvem det nå er som skal vite om hva som skjer
<RoyK> eller skriv inn egen eller andres epostadresser
<Malinux> oki. kanskje vi kan ta den biten etterpå?
<RoyK> kommaseparert (trur eg)
<Malinux> ah, så jeg kan skrive inn flere e-poster?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> men ofte greit å sende det til root
<Malinux> komme + mellomrom eller bare komma?
<RoyK> og så videresende root-epost til andre
<Malinux> i stedet for en e-postadresse?
<Malinux> eller i tillegg?
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> siden andre ting også sender til root
<RoyK> som cron
<Malinux> ah, ja, det er det nok ja
<Malinux> da setter jeg bare root
<Malinux> sånn, også starter den ved degraded raid :)
<RoyK> oki :)
<Malinux> også prøver jeg å sette opp raidet da med mdadm-kommadoen
<Malinux> malin@oval-office:~$ sudo mdadm --create --level=5 /dev/md0 /dev/sd[bc]
<Malinux> mdadm: no raid-devices specified.
<RoyK> mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=5 /dev/sd[bc]
<RoyK> kanskje
<Malinux> med mindre jeg må ha med en --raid-devices=n
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> ja
<Malinux> der n er antall aktive
<RoyK> --raid-devices=2
 * Malinux har vært flink og prøvd å lese man-page :$
<Malinux> tihi
<RoyK> :)
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7051440/
<Malinux> rota og sånt ligger jo på sda
<RoyK> så lenge du ikke har noe på de diskene som du vil ha, så kjør på
<Malinux> så jeg tipper det ikke er noe galt med åt rykke ja
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> mdadm: Defaulting to version 1.2 metadata
<Malinux> mdadm: array /dev/md0 started.
<Malinux> tada
<Malinux> da får jeg lage en mappe som heter /raid
<RoyK> så kan du se på /proc/mdstat for å se resync
<Malinux> eller noe da?
<RoyK> kall det hva du vil
<RoyK> kan jo være greit med et annet navn om du vil ha flere filsystemer på raidet
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7051443/
<RoyK> men igjen - opp til deg
<Malinux> tihi
<Malinux> men jeg syntes det er greit med /raid først jeg, da veit jeg i alle fall at dette er noe som ligger på nettopp raidet
<RoyK> ok, da er det bare å "vgcreate raid /dev/md0"
<RoyK> for å lage ei volumgruppe
<Malinux> mhm
<Malinux> aha, ja, da skjønner jeg hvorfor man evt. vil ha et annet navn :)
<Malinux> men volumgruppe raid
<Malinux> så logiske partisjoner kan jo være Download, Video og hva nå
<RoyK> i den kan du lage logiske volumer, type "lvcreate -n jalla -L 12GB raid " (eller -L +100%FREE eller.no)
<RoyK> greit å skille mellom data, men om du separerer for mye, så blir det jo mindre fleksibelt
<Malinux> mhm
<RoyK> er du usikker, lag ett stort logisk volum
<Malinux> jeg tror det beste her er å gjøre det så enkelt som mulig :)
<Malinux> Jeg setter av en 1TB med en gang
<Malinux> ja, nettopp
<RoyK> -L 100%FREE
<RoyK> (ikke +)
<RoyK> + brukes ved utviding
<RoyK> (IIRC)
<Malinux> men man kan skrive 100% FREE ?
<Malinux> men det skal jo ikke være ikke noe
<Malinux> så kan man skrive lvcreate -n raid -L 1TB raid
<RoyK> i ett odrd
<RoyK> ord
<Malinux> hva i ett ord?
<Malinux> ah det ja
<RoyK> lvcreate -n raid -L100%FREE raid
<Malinux> men da kan man vel ikke bruke den til noe?
<Malinux> da er det vel bare en tom partisjon?
<RoyK> ja, nå har du en tom partisjon, eller rettere sagt, et logisk volum
<RoyK> på det kan du legge et filsystem
<RoyK> mkfs -t xfs /dev/raid/raid
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> jeg tror jeg har misforstått ett og annet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7051474/
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> -l
<RoyK> ikke -L
<RoyK> -l brukes for extents
<RoyK> og det er den som tar ting som %FREE
<RoyK> min feil alt sammen :D
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> se der ja. volume raid created
<Malinux> ogda skal man sette opp filesystem :D
<RoyK> pastebin lvs
<RoyK> eller bare paste
<Malinux> malin@oval-office:~$ sudo lvs
<Malinux>   LV   VG   Attr   LSize   Origin Snap%  Move Log Copy%  Convert
<Malinux>   home OS   -wi-ao 113.46g
<Malinux>   root OS   -wi-ao 113.46g
<Malinux>   swap OS   -wi-ao   5.96g
<Malinux>   raid raid -wi-a- 931.39g
<RoyK> jupp
<Malinux> jau, det så fint ut
<RoyK> ser ut som et filsystem på 1TB
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> en lv
<Malinux> jepp
<RoyK> så er det bare å legge et filsystem på den
<Malinux> mhm
<user> RoyK: filsystem er for n00bs, tar  ftw :p
<Malinux> tar?
<RoyK> user: litt lettere å ikke gjøre sånt sjøl, da ;)
<Malinux> tartar? :p eller tar, som i tar.gz?
<RoyK> user: funker dårlig med samba og sånt uten filsystemer, vet De :D
<Malinux> som noob foretrekker jeg filsystem
<user> tar som i tar
<Malinux> og hva er tar?
<RoyK> Malinux: user bare troller
<Malinux> hm. trolle-user
<Malinux> dette var jo snålt: malin@oval-office:~$ sudo mkfs -t xfs /dev/raid/raid
<Malinux> mkfs.xfs: No such file or directory
<Malinux> må jeg installere noe for å formatere noe som xfs mon tro?
<RoyK> apt-get install xfs?
<user> hvorfor ikke /dev/md0?
<RoyK> user: fordi lvm er så mye mer fleksibelt? ;)
<user> ah
<Malinux> aha, det er en xfs-pakke
<Malinux> ah ha
 * Malinux har lyst på it-crowd-t-skjorte eller en kopp med noe fra it-crowd på
 * user tilbyr en nøgne ø i XL :P
<RoyK> user: på jobb?
<Malinux> jeg får samme feilmelding etter jeg installerte xfs
<user> Heime nå, men fikk nappet med meg nøgne ø tskjorte og åpner før jeg dro heim :P
<Malinux> denne: http://www.cafepress.com/mf/36001674/dumb-people_tshirt?productId=413107197 eller http://www.cafepress.com/mf/32779674/it-crowdich-bin-ein-nerd_tshirt?productId=694822758 eller en sånn her kopp: http://www.cafepress.com/mf/16431390/it-crowd-emergency-services_mugs?productId=94169942
<RoyK> Malinux: ah - xfsprogs
<Malinux> aha
<RoyK> xfs er visst bare driveren
<Malinux> det forklarer jo :)
<Malinux> tihi, dette er jo litt skøy
<Malinux> og nå, nå ble det filsystem :)
<RoyK> så legger du bare til det i /etc/fstab
<Malinux> jeg må vel lage ei linje i fstab for at den skal montere ved boot?
<Malinux> mhm
<RoyK> greit å legge til den linja og prøve å montere manelt før du booter
<dagerik> raid er stilig. har ikke fiklet med det selv. men har skjønt at det ikke er en backupløsning, men heller minimering av nedetid når lagringsmedier dør?
<RoyK> type "/dev/raid/raid /raid xfs defaults 0 2"
<Malinux> kommer an på hvilket raid det er, men sånn jeg bruker raid, så mister du ikke data selv om en harddisk f.eks. dør
<RoyK> eller.no
<RoyK> dagerik: korrekt
<dagerik> altså bør man ha backup av data i tillegg til raid-et
<RoyK> dagerik: om du sletter data feilaktig, noe som er den vanligste grunnen til restore, vil ikke raid hjelpe stort
<RoyK> dagerik: ja
<RoyK> dagerik: men om en disk tryner, og du har raid, så slipper du (som regel) restore
<RoyK> (med mindre noe går til helvete)
<dagerik> ah. ja det høres behagelig ut
<Malinux> mhm :)
<RoyK> dagerik: jeg jobber med drift og vi bytter disker ganske ofte, uten problem
<Malinux> jeg backer opp til CrashPlan fra raidet mitt. Den er ferdig om en 8-9 måneder :)
<RoyK> hihi
<RoyK> cp er suppe treigt
<RoyK> men veldig billig, da
<Malinux> raidet monterte (måtte jo lage /raid først, noe jeg glemte med en gang, men okey) nå har jeg montert det
<Malinux> ingen feilmledinger når jeg kjørte sudo mount -a
<RoyK> ser ut som om jotta skal begynne med linuxstøtte snart
<Malinux> good
<RoyK> Malinux: df -h  /raid ?
<dagerik> RoyK: hvorfor er cp tregt?
<Malinux> /dev/mapper/raid-raid  931G   34M  931G   1% /raid
<RoyK> dagerik: cp er ikke treig, men om lagringa di er treig, så blir cp treig
<RoyK> Malinux: yep
<RoyK> Malinux: gi den en omstart for å se om alt ser bra ut etterpå
<Malinux> RoyK: I will
<Malinux> jeg kjørte på med noe som skulle bytte serveren crashplan tar backup til
<dagerik> RoyK: treig lagring? mener du da at skrivehastigheten til lagreigsmediet er treig?
<Malinux> så fikk jo stabilt 27Mbps en periode- ish
<Malinux> nå har den droppet til +- 700kbps
<RoyK> dagerik: skrive- eller lesehastighet, ja
<Malinux> eh. 800kbps
<Malinux> serverene står i USA + Autralia såvidt jeg veit, altså ingen i Europa
<Malinux> så man vil jo få noe tap i fart pga dårlig ping og sånt
<RoyK> Malinux: kan ikke stole på de talla - de dedupliserer jo, så talla er omtrent som http://xkcd.com/612/
<RoyK> Malinux: de har noen i irland også, men bare for bedriftskunder
<Malinux> skjønner
<dagerik> RoyK: for skrivetesting pleier jeg å dd id=/dev/zero of=test.iso og C-c etter 10s. er det en OK måte å teste skrivehastighet på?
<RoyK> tegnsettproblemer?
<Malinux> men det var reel fart, da den stod sånn i noen dager, og den laget en helt ny backup
<Malinux> nå har den ligget på under 1Mbps i flere måneder eller i alle fall over 1mnd
<RoyK> dagerik: legg til conv=sync
<Malinux> men kan se ut som bacupen er ferdig før jul
<dagerik> RoyK: hva gjor det? skjonte ikke man page forklaring
<RoyK> dagerik: eller oflag=direct
<Malinux> rebootet og tja, jeg tror ting gikk fint
<RoyK> conv=sync gjør at den kjører sync (flush to disk) på slutten, oflag=direct gjør at den skriver rett forbi cachen
<Malinux> her er tailen til dmesg foresten http://paste.ubuntu.com/7051630/
<Malinux> vet ikke om det er raid-relatert, men det ser ut som noe kan være galt et sted
<RoyK> dagerik: sistnevnte vil måle skrivehastighet ganske godt
<RoyK> Malinux: neida
<RoyK> Malinux: bare noe om cgroups, som du sannsynligvis ikke bruker
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> cgroups er en greie for å begrense ressurser til alt fra prosesser til vm-er og sånt
<dagerik> dd if=/dev/zero of=test.img oflag=direct  gir 8 MB/s
<RoyK> dagerik: hva slags disk?
<dagerik> paa ssd
<Malinux> men da kan jeg vel sette opp transmisson-daemon jeg da :D
<Malinux> + lage et samba-share og sånt
<Malinux> for ting er jo oppe og går + at jeg har mer kontroll
<RoyK> dagerik: prøv med bs=1M count=1k
<Malinux> tror det forrige lvm-greiene som var der, var satt opp automatisk
<RoyK> dagerik: dd bruker 512b som blokkstørrelse normalt, og det er ikke heeeeeeeeelt tilpassa SSD-er
<dagerik> fikk 93.2 MB/s
<RoyK> dagerik: høres bedre ut
<dagerik> bruker dmcrypt saa det er noe performance hit
<RoyK> dagerik: du får ikke den hastigheten de skryter av uansett, spesielt ikke med oconv=direct, men den gir en pekepinn
<dagerik> folk paa internett sa 450 MB/s lese og skrive
<dagerik> :P
<Malinux> the elders of the internet?
<dagerik> https://www.komplett.no/kingston-ssdnow-v300-120gb-25-oem/773515
<dagerik> denne jeg kjopte
<RoyK> dagerik: prøv å starte den igjen med count=4k eller noe og sjekk cpu-last samtidig med top eller noe
<Malinux> er folk på internett som hevder de hører forskjell på lyden om høyttalerledningene er av ulik lengde også
<dagerik> men libreoffice starter paa 2 sekund da. digg
<Malinux> tihi ja :)
<RoyK> dagerik: tror ikke du skal henge deg opp i tall, den ssd-en funker fett
<Malinux> har man brukt ssd en gang, så går man aldri tilbake
<RoyK> dagerik: har installert noen hundre av den på hioa.no og de funker bare
<RoyK> Malinux: litt som god dop - du kan ikke slutte!!!!!
<Malinux> hehe ja :p
<RoyK> oppgraderte Kimti sin nye pc med en liten intel ssd og stappa inn 13.10 på den, tok ikke mer enn etpar uker før hun ville ha tilsvarende på gamleboksen :)
<RoyK> bye bye, windows, bye bye...
<RoyK> Malinux: sett opp root-mail-forward
<Malinux> ah, det kan jeg kanskje gjøre først ja
<Malinux> setter den opp til meg selv jeg
<RoyK> ja
<Malinux> men hvordan gjorde vi det igjen?
<RoyK> rediger /etc/aliases
<RoyK> root: malin@wtf
<RoyK> så kjører du newaliases
<RoyK> og prøver
<RoyK> mail root
<dagerik> dd if=/dev/zero of=test.img oflag=direct bs=1M count=4k  gav 94 MB/s og top(1) sier kworker brukte 70%, mens dd holdt seg paa 2-3. med andre ord er det ikke cpu bottleneck?
<RoyK> skriv noe og trykk ctrl+d
<RoyK> dagerik: ikke noe poeng i denne typen "benchmarking"
<Malinux> der wtf er maskinens alias tipper jeg?
<RoyK> dagerik: maskinen din virker jo grei
<RoyK> Malinux: nei, din epostadresse
<Malinux> oki
<Malinux> jeg syntes benchmark i Ubuntu er grei jeg, men den er gui da
<RoyK> Malinux: sier nok mer enn O_DIRECT-testing mot en blokkenhet
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> men tja, da har man satt opp postmaster
<dagerik> RoyK: jeg er ogsaa helt ny i benchmarking. tenkte jeg skulle benchmarge fordi dette er min forste ssd
<Malinux> og det er ikke bring eller posten norge som er postmaster her på serveren
<RoyK> dagerik: SSD-en din er rimelig, men den vil nok gjøre nytta
<RoyK> dagerik: har tilsvarende i min stasjonære jobb-pc
<RoyK> funker som fjell
<RoyK> det er jo alltid andre ting som kan begrense hastigheten
<RoyK> sata-bussen, minnehastighet, andre busser etc etc etc
<Malinux> sata-bussen min begrenser ssd-en med ca 50%
<RoyK> dagerik: hva slags maskin?
<Malinux> så derfor vurderer jeg å ta sata-trikken i stedet
<RoyK> Malinux: vanlig
<RoyK> Malinux: :p
<Malinux> RoyK: jau
<Malinux> tihi :)
<dagerik> RoyK: intel i7 1.3Ghz med 6MB cache
<dagerik> *1.7 GHz
<dagerik> 4GB ram
<Malinux> er det problematisk om jeg endrer owner av raid-mount-punktet fra root til noen andre?
<dagerik> dd if=/dev/zero of=tempfile bs=1M count=1024 conv=fdatasync,notrunc  gav 130 MB/s
<RoyK> Malinux: nei
<Malinux> RoyK: ok
<RoyK> Malinux: du kan endre navn på lv-en og du kan flytte om på ting
<Malinux> men nå er jeg ikke sikker på hvem som skal eie den, da den stort sett skal akkseeres via samba fra en wintendo-maskin
<Malinux> RoyK: okey
<RoyK> Malinux: men...
<RoyK> Malinux: ser ikke ut til at xfs støtter at du reduserer størrelsen på det
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> Malinux: så om du vil det, så bruk ext4
<Malinux> ja, jeg trenger ikke det her i alle fall
<RoyK> Malinux: du har jo ikke så mye data uansett
<Malinux> nei
<Malinux> vet ikke hvor mye som havner her til slutt jeg altså
<RoyK> tror kanskje du bør bruke ext4 uansett
<RoyK> lettere å få hjelp om dritten treffer vifta
<Malinux> ja, så jeg bør avmontere, og endre til ext4 ?
<Malinux> mhm
<RoyK> umount
<RoyK> mkfs -t ext4
<RoyK> tune2fs -m.1 -c0 -i0 /dev/raid/raid
<RoyK> rediger fstab
<RoyK> mount -a
<RoyK> eneste problemet er om du vil utvide til >16TiB
<Malinux> tada
<RoyK> siden ext4 normalt bruker 32bit-pekere
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> men større enn 16TiB-partisjon?
<Malinux> er det maks på ext4?
<Malinux> det er nok greit på denne serveren tror jeg
<RoyK> om du tror du skal ha >16TiB på volumet, så er det et valg for å bruke 64bit-pekere
<Malinux> skjønner, men det tviler jeg på skjer med det første
<RoyK> mkfs -t ext4 -T huge
<RoyK> så er du på den sikre sida
<RoyK> ext4 støtter >16TiB, men kan ikke konverteres (enn så lenge) til andre pekerformater
<RoyK> men igjen
<RoyK> med så store filsystemer, er kanskje xfs bedre
<RoyK> den evige ambivalens ;)
<RoyK> Malinux: etter at du satte opp videresending av epost fra root, testa du det?
<Malinux> nei, har ikke testet det
<Malinux> herjer med samba share jeg nå
<Malinux> ogås husker jeg ikke hvordan jeg satte opp brukere og sånt
<Malinux> nå fant jeg guiden med det
<Malinux> hvordan tester jeg om e-post-saken funker?
<RoyK> test epost først, så får vi se, har lyst til å be deg teste om mdadm gir feilmeldinger også
<RoyK> mail root
<RoyK> ctrl+d på slutten
<Malinux> altså: mail root ctrl+d  ? hm
<Malinux> mail root funker ikke i alle fall
<RoyK> mailq?
<Malinux> skal det være q?
<RoyK> om du skriver
<Malinux> ah, det stod det ikke, skal vi se
<RoyK> mail root
<RoyK> asfdasdf
<Malinux> mail root
<RoyK> evt
<Malinux> gir
<Malinux> command not found
<Malinux> men jeg skal kanskje skrive mailq root?
<RoyK> echo "tamtitam | mail -s test root"
<RoyK> mailq vil bare vise køa
<Malinux> malin@oval-office:~$ echo "tamtitam | mail -s test root"
<Malinux> tamtitam | mail -s test root
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> echo tamtitam | mail -s test root
<RoyK> feil hermetegn
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7051790/
<RoyK> apt-get install mail-utils
<Malinux> har ingen pakke som heter mail-utils
<RoyK> evt mailutils
<Malinux> den  var der ja :)
<RoyK> navnestandard for pakker hadde vært fint :P
<Malinux> ha, nå får jeg opp Cc: når jeg skriver mail root
<Malinux> også ctrl + d til slutt og den skal sendes?
<RoyK> bare trykk <enter> på cc:
<Malinux> skrev ikke noe på Cc, men på Subject og litt tekst
<Malinux> mhm
<Malinux> har ikke motatt noen e-post enda i alle fall
<RoyK> mailq
<Malinux> mail que is empty
<RoyK> er du inne som root?
<RoyK> sudo -i ?
<Malinux> nei
<RoyK> prøv
<RoyK> og kjør bare "mail"
<RoyK> for å se om det er noe der
<Malinux> jeg har 4 e-poster:
<Malinux> "/var/mail/root": 4 messages 4 new
<Malinux> >N   1 mdadm monitoring   Fri Mar  7 19:33  26/911   DegradedArray event on /d
<Malinux>  N   2 mdadm monitoring   Fri Mar  7 20:03  26/965   DegradedArray event on /d
<Malinux>  N   3 malin@oval-office  Fri Mar  7 20:43  13/449   Testing testing
<Malinux>  N   4 root               Fri Mar  7 20:46  13/422   Testing testing
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> kjørte du "newaliases" etter å ha redigert /etc/aliases?
<Malinux> nei
<RoyK> kjør og prøv igjen
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> og med prøv igjen. forfra og kjør på med mail root
<Malinux> ?
<Malinux> hm, nei :S
<RoyK> mailq?
<RoyK> eller mail
<RoyK> bare sjekk om det gikk gjennom
<Malinux> mailque is empty sier den nå
<Malinux> kanskje være root først
<RoyK> ikke noe epost til root?
<Malinux> root@oval-office:~# mail
<Malinux> "/var/mail/root": 3 messages 3 unread
<Malinux> >U   1 malin@oval-office  Fri Mar  7 20:43  16/493   Testing testing
<Malinux>  U   2 root               Fri Mar  7 20:46  15/441   Testing testing
<Malinux>  U   3 malin@oval-office  Fri Mar  7 20:48  16/434   test test
<Malinux> jo
<Malinux> men ikke i min gmail
<RoyK> og hvordan ser /etc/aliases ut?
<RoyK> !pastebin
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7051884/
<Malinux> ka du trur?
<RoyK> Malinux: ikke postmaster, root
<RoyK> gjerne også postmaster og abuse og sånt, men også root
<RoyK> Malinux: funka det bedre med root: ?
<Malinux> ah, så root må være med også. det gikk meg hus forbi. Jeg har ikke prøvd med både root og meg selv
<Malinux> for jeghar sett på nytt på nytt
<Malinux> tihi
<Malinux> komme uten mellomr i mellom?
<Malinux> *komma uten mellomrom mellom?
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> root: malinux@somewhere.come
<Malinux> egen linje?
<RoyK> ja
 * RoyK mumler noe om manualer
<Malinux> jeg er visst lat som ikke orker å lese manualer :$
<Malinux> men der, da har man lagt til ei ny linje, og tilbakeført den som stod der som den var
<RoyK> og nå virker det?
<Malinux> nei
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7052149/
<Malinux> jeg kjørte den der sudo newaliases
<Malinux> men fikk denne i terminalen sånn plutselig i sted:
<Malinux> You have mail in /var/mail/root
<Malinux> får ikke til å bli root mer jeg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7052177/
<Malinux> så aner ikke hva jeg skal gjøre jeg :)
<Malinux> hm, jeg tror ikke det var sudo -l jeg kjrøte i sted. Jeg roter noe sykt nå :S
<Malinux> suod -i er det :p
<RoyK> mailq?
<Malinux> no mail in que
<RoyK> ikke noe til root og ikke noe til deg?
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7052236/
<RoyK> sjekk /var/log/mail.info.1
<RoyK> sjekk /var/log/mail.info
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7052245/
<Malinux> har ikke mail.info.1
<RoyK> nei, Mar  7 22:18:21 oval-office postfix/smtp[4956]: 6F9E13C0090: to=<malinkh@gmail.com>, orig_to=<root@oval-office>, relay=smtp.online.no[193.213.115.8]:25, delay=0.15, delays=0.04/0.01/0.07/0.02, dsn=5.1.8, status=bounced (host smtp.online.no[193.213.115.8] said: 553 5.1.8 <root@oval-office>... Domain of sender address root@oval-office does not exist (in reply to MAIL FROM command))
<RoyK> ser ut som om en trenger et domenenavn
<RoyK> som malinbk.dyndns.org
<RoyK> eller.no
<Malinux> aha
 * RoyK fant fram en gammel espressomaskin som ikke har vært i bruk på 10+ år for å kanskje overlate den til Kimti
<RoyK> får se om den funker
<Malinux> hm, så hviket domene bør jeg velge mon tro.
<RoyK> bare bruk ditt eget
<RoyK> domenet må eksistere
<RoyK> ikke host
<Malinux> men kan jeg bruke mitt eget når jeg ikke bruker det her serveren står?
<RoyK> domenenavn er jo bare navn
<RoyK> uavhengig av lokasjon
<Malinux> sant det da
<Malinux> men hvor definerer jeg domenet?
<Malinux> i /etc/hostnames ?
<RoyK> Malinux: /etc/postfix/main.cf
<Malinux> eh, mente aliases
<RoyK> i /etc/aliases
<Malinux> på en egen linje?
<dagerik> hvem er det som invoker smtp klienten?
<Malinux> eller root@<domene>
<dagerik> maa da vel gaa an å sette en From header.
<RoyK> dagerik: den lokale eposttjeneren, som postfix
<RoyK> eller exim
<RoyK> eller sendmail
<RoyK> eller.no
<Malinux> jeg forstår ikke helt hvordan jeg skal legge til det domenet i aliases :(
<RoyK> du trenger ikke
<RoyK> aliases er bare forward
<RoyK> om du legger full epostadresse i aliases, bør det funke
<RoyK> men i postfix bør du sette et maskinnavn som finnes
<RoyK> type myhostname = noe.som.finnes
<Malinux> men jeg har jo hele gmail-en min i aliases
<Malinux> om jeg skriver malinkh@malinkb.dyndns.org, så kan jeg ikke skjønne hvordan den skal komme frem, for jeg har ingen slik e-post
<dagerik> Malinux: smtp serveren aksepterer ikke email fordi den finner ikke host oval-office
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> men det står ikke noe om oval-office i aliases, så det må være en annen plass man ordner det
<Malinux> men på min egen server, så ser faktisk alias lik ut som på denne her
<Malinux> så det må være noe et annet sted
<dagerik> du kan bytte hostname til noe annet som f.eks. google.com. da vil kanskje smtp server akseptere email.
<dagerik> men jeg ville heller konfigurert programmet som invoker postfix.
<dagerik> det maa da gaa an a sette en From addresse manuelt
<Malinux> det er sikkert mulig det, men jeg vet ikke hvor dette gjøres :)
<dagerik> Malinux: hvilket program prøver å sende mail?
<Malinux> si det
<Malinux> jeg skriver mail root
<Malinux> og skriver inn noe på subject og så ctrl + d
<Malinux> og den skal sende til min e-postadresse
<Malinux> så vet ikke hva det innebygde e-postprogrammet heter, annet enn at kommandoen heter mail
<Malinux> så da antar jeg deter mail som gjør det
<Malinux> i /etc/hosts står det oval-office i alle fall
<dagerik> i postfix må det konfigureres en epostkonto
<dagerik> Malinux: hvordan vet postfix at dem skal bruke smtp.online.no?
<RoyK> hm... bowmore 15
<RoyK> dagerik: /etc/postfix/main.cf
<dagerik> Malinux: https://rtcamp.com/tutorials/linux/ubuntu-postfix-gmail-smtp/
<Malinux> takk. jeg skal sjekke litt der :)
<dagerik> et alternativ er msmtp
<dagerik> som er en mini smtp klient.
<dagerik> jeg vet hvordan man gjør det i msmtp med gmail.
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> men skal prøve å sette det i main.cf først
<dagerik> autentisering og TLS kompliserer sakene da.
<dagerik> det eneste som mangler ser ut til å være riktig From header nåar man bruker smtp.online.ntnu.no
<dagerik> må da gå an å sette en From header i postfix konfigurasjonn
<Malinux> oki. jeg samenligner litt med serveren jeg har selv, men når jeg setter det likt, skjer det ikke stort
<Malinux> men kanskje jeg ikke kan bruke dyndns-domenet mitt til dette når jeg er her, siden jeg ikke har satt opp noe dyndns-domene på denne boksen, og ikke kommer til å gjøre det
<dagerik> post error melding
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7052525/
<dagerik> du må sjekke loggen til MTA også kjent som smtp klient også kjent som postfix
<dagerik> journalctl -u postfix
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7052556/
<dagerik> to=<malinkh@gmail.com>, orig_to=<root@oval-office>, relay=smtp.online.no[193.213.115.8]:25, delay=0.34, delays=0.04/0/0.07/0.23, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 s27MH7H9010278 Message accepted for delivery
<dagerik> ser ut som det gikk bra
<dagerik> da skal du ha fått email til gmail kontoen din malinkh@gmail.com
<Malinux> burde jo fått det da ja, men jeg ser den ikke
<dagerik> relay=smtp.online.no[193.213.115.8]:25
<dagerik> den bruker fortsatt telenor sin smtp server da
<Malinux> ja, men det gjør jeg på den andre serveren også, og der virker det. Den stod på dette nettet før, og da virket det også
<Malinux> så det burde jo gå
<dagerik> hvilket problem prøver du å løse? mulig vi tenker forskjellig
<Malinux> hm, de kommer jo frem, men i feil mappe :S
<Malinux> haha
<Malinux> fordi den kommer fra root@malinkb.dyndns.org så havner den i en mappe jeg laget for e-post for min server
<Malinux> hm
<Malinux> oki, men da veit jeg det. Da virker det jo da jo
<Malinux> men takk i alle fall og
<Malinux> skal vi se. jeg trodde ikke root sendte e-post i fall noe skjer. For å teste, så sendte jeg manuelt med mail-kommanoden :)
<Aeyoun> Malinux: du har en litt uoversiktlig problemstilling. Kanskje eksportere config og gjøre en oppsummering?
<Malinux> jeg kan eksportere litt configger ja
<Malinux> men jeg er en smule lost, så kanskje jeg kan forstå hva problemet mitt var i morgen når jeg er mer eh, våken :S
<Malinux> er helt utslitt jeg nå
<Malinux> etter å prøvd å finne ut av dette
<Malinux> jeg kan prøve i morgen og poste configfilene + oppsummere hva som var problemet og hva som ble gjort for å løse det, men nå, nå må jeg bare ta kvelden her før hodet detter ned i tastaturet
<Malinux> takk for all hjelp i alle fall :) <3
#ubuntu-no 2014-03-08
<RoyK>  
<Malinux> problemet i går var at root ikke sendte e-post til min personlige e-postadresse
<Malinux> da jeg nok konfiguerte ting galt
<Malinux> i /etc/aliases la jeg til en linje root: <min epostadresse>
<Malinux> i /etc/postfix/main.cf la jeg til mitt dyndns-domene i host-lista
<Malinux> og volla
<Malinux> jeg trodde en stund det ikke virket likevel, da e-poster i fra fra root@<mitt domene> havner i en egen mappe
<Malinux> jeg trodde jeg hadde spesifisert at det var e-post i fra min server som havnet der, slik atj eg evt. måtte sette opp ei anna mappe for denne serveren
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> ai si
<RoyK> Malinux: da kan du evt prøve med å "feile" ene disken
<RoyK> mdadm --fail
<RoyK> så bør du få melding
<Malinux> jeg kan prøve litt senere i dag kanskje :)
<Malinux> serveren er av nå
<RoyK> sjekk om mdadm monitor kjører
<Malinux> men den står rett under her. tja, jeg kan jo bøye meg ned og trykke på en knapp :p
<Malinux> booote
<Malinux> ser forøvrig ut at jeg ikke får e-poster fra min egne server lengere heller, så kanskje den må mekkes litt med også
<Malinux> nei, fikk ikke noe e-post, men det fungerer å sende manuelt i alle fall
<RoyK> ps axf| grep -v grep | grep mdadm
<RoyK> dvs - sjekk mailloggen
<RoyK> burde jo blitt sendt noe
<Malinux>  1872 ?        Ss     0:00 /sbin/mdadm --monitor --pid-file /var/run/mdadm/monitor.pid --daemonise --scan --syslog
<Malinux> skal sjekke loggen
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7055741/
<RoyK> merkelig
<Malinux> ja
<RoyK> og /proc/mdstat sier hva?
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7055748/
<RoyK> da er det ikke så rart ;)
<RoyK> prøv mdadm --fail /dev/md0 /dev/sdc
<Malinux> der kom det i alle fall noe i retur
<Malinux> mdadm: set /dev/sdc faulty in /dev/md0
<Malinux> nå skjer det saker her: mdadm: set /dev/sdc faulty in /dev/md0
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7055754/
<Malinux> og jeg har fått e-post :)
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> da tror jeg du kan --re-add
<Malinux> men kan jeg endre, så det står at e-posten er sendt fra root@<noe annet enn malinkb.dyndns.org> ?
<Malinux> mdadm: Cannot open /dev/sdc: Device or resource busy
<RoyK> merkelig
<Malinux> jeg prøvde: sudo mdadm --re-add /dev/md0 /dev/sdc
<RoyK> fjern den først
<RoyK> --remove
<Malinux> kjørte remove først
<Malinux> malin@oval-office:~$ sudo mdadm --re-add /dev/md0 /dev/sdc
<Malinux> mdadm: --re-add for /dev/sdc to /dev/md0 is not possible
<RoyK> bah
<RoyK> --add
<Malinux> den ble fjernet i alle fall, for fikk denne da jeg kjørte remove:
<Malinux> malin@oval-office:~$ sudo mdadm --remove /dev/md0 /dev/sdc
<Malinux> mdadm: hot removed /dev/sdc from /dev/md0
<Malinux> men kan prøve med --add
<Malinux> jepp, added :)
<RoyK> da vil den vel synce opp igjen
<RoyK> installert smartd også
<Malinux> ja, den driver med det nå :)
<Malinux> nei
<Malinux> men har ikke mulighet til å sette det opp nå, skal hjem til meg selv snart og titte film
<RoyK> så vil du få beskjed om det er noe krøll på diskene
<Malinux> men ja, så viktig å sette det opp :)
<RoyK> er bare apt-get install, da ;)
<Malinux> ikke noe mer?
<Malinux> er ikke den i smartmontools eller hva pakka heter mon tro?
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> er vel det, tror jeg
<Malinux> kan se sånn ut
<Malinux> dvs. såvdit jeg kan huske i alle fall
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> stemmer
<Malinux> men altså.
<Malinux> jeg trenger å gjøre dette:
<Malinux> 1) endre så jeg får en e-post med noe annet etter root@ enn nøyaktig det samme som min egen server, for å hindre at jeg tror det gjelder samme server
<Malinux> 2) Ordne min egen server, så den også sender e-post igjen
<Malinux> 3) her har jeg ikke noe foreløpig
<Malinux> hm, nå står det jo i e-posten at det gjelder oval-office, så jeg burde ut fra det forstå at det ikke er min server
<RoyK> ja...
<Malinux> så jeg tror ikk jeg diller med det :)
<Malinux> siden det faktisk kommer frem av e-posten
<Malinux> wb Kimti
<Kimti> hei Malinux :)
 * RoyK spionerer på baardsf i realfagsbygget
<RoyK>  
<baardsf> RoyK: Tror du har sett feil, jeg har vært hjemme hele dagen
<RoyK> baardsf: hæ?
<baardsf> RoyK: Hvis du leser litt opp så ser du hva jeg mener, men tydeligvis noen andre som har skrevet det.
<Malinux> nå er jeg klar for å finne ut hvorfor serveren min ikke sender e-post (altså min server, ikke veninna mi sin)
<RoyK> Malinux: bare å se gjennom loggene
<Malinux> her er loggen. jeg klarer ikke å se om noe er galt der jeg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7057863/
<RoyK> Mar  8 21:43:19 black-mamba postfix/smtp[31149]: CBCF777C: to=<malinkh@gmail.com>, orig_to=<root>, relay=smtp.online.no[193.213.115.8]:25, delay=0.66, delays=0.03/0.03/0.26/0.34, dsn=5.3.0, status=bounced (host smtp.online.no[193.213.115.8] said: 553 5.3.0 <malinkh@gmail.com>... We do not relay from 37.191.130.125 (in reply to RCPT TO command))
<RoyK> du har nok ikke telehor som leverandør
<RoyK> smtp.lynet.no kanskje
<Malinux> det kan være så enkelt som det? hm, nei, jegh ar jo lynet
<Malinux> jeg kan prøve det :)
<Malinux> nei
<Malinux> eller vent litt, nå kom det en e-post her. kanskje det er den
<Malinux> Den kom :)
<Malinux> må bare ordne så den kommer på rett sted :) thi
<Malinux> it wooorks :D
<Malinux> Noen som har noen ideer angående saken på facebook-gruppa?
<Malinux> jeg har fått dmesgen hans, men jeg kan ikke si det er noe der som forklarer hvorfor maskinen hans ikke vil boote etter han har oppgradert kjerna
<Malinux> ubuntu 12.04
<Malinux> dette er meldingen:
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7058019/
#ubuntu-no 2014-03-09
<Kimti>  
<user> Hvordan konverterer jeg best ext4 til zfs?
<Aeyoun> usr: det gjør du ikke. Du må flytte dataene til en annen disk, og formatere på nytt.
<Aeyoun> Systemene er så forskjellige at du ikke kan gå direkte fra ett til et annet uten å miste data.
<Aeyoun> Er du på Linux bør du holde deg unna zfs. Støtten er spotty og lite testet. Det er en stor risiko for datatap.
<Aeyoun> user: Lek heller med btrfs som gir deg lignende funksjonalitet og struktur.
<user> Jeg vil ha filsystemet på zfs på en mer fornuftig måte
<Aeyoun>  Å bruke zfs på Linux på det nåværende tidspunktet er ikke fornuftig.
<user> Jeg vil lagre det på freeBSD
<user> Det virker som om linux zfs utvikler seg i feil rettning, de ødelegger funksjoner hver månde
<Aeyoun> FreeBSD har god dokumentasjon for dette på nettsidene sine. Men du må slette hele disken for å konvertere et annet fs til zfs.
<user> Det er et diskbilde
<user> Av en tidligere ubuntuinstallasjon, jeg vil helst at installasjonen skal være inntakt, men med komprimering, fjerning av tom plass (det er ganske mange GB som bare var tom) og sånt
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> lagre ubuntuinstallasjonen på fbsd?
<RoyK> vm?
<RoyK> user: ?
<user> nei, bare som online copy, som senere kan puttes på en disk og installeres
<RoyK> k
<RoyK> hvor mange disker har du i poolen?
<user> 6?
<RoyK> raidz2?
<user> jau
<RoyK> husk å kjøre en scrub i ny og ne, da
<user> gjør det noen ganger, men med brukbar ram virker det fint
<RoyK> bitflops er jo ikke så vanlig, da
<RoyK> Kimti: ser ut som om jeg rota og installerte feil pakke for den skriveren din
<RoyK> Kimti: er visst drivere her, selv om jeg ikke vet om de funker på Saucy (13.04, som du har) https://www.openprinting.org/printer/Canon/Canon-PIXMA-iP4600
<hjd> Saucy = 13.10, Raring = 13.04
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> 13.10
<RoyK> eller
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> raring = 12.04
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> precise
 * RoyK er trøtt
<Kimti> RoyK, legg deg tidlig i kveld
#ubuntu-no 2015-03-02
<skandix> Morn
<Aeyoun> Morgen
<Aeyoun> OK, upstream ser trege ut. Her er norsk layout til Gnome on-screen. Om noen skulle få seg en trykkskjerm i den nærmeste fremtid. :-) https://www.aeyoun.com/projects/snippets/gnome/caribou-touch-keyboard-layout-norwegian.xml.html
<Aeyoun> Synes det er rart det bare finnes amerikansk, fransk, og isrealsk tastatur.
<Aeyoun> Jeg kan vist ikke engang lime inn en lenke i dag. https://www.aeyoun.com/projects/snippets/gnome/caribou/touch-keyboard-layout-norwegian.xml.html
<skandix> lawl
<skandix> var godt med mat :D
 * Aeyoun om-nom-noms
<skandix> eggerøre og tunfisk :3
<Aeyoun> Sitronsyltetøy på brød. :-P
<skandix> niz
<skandix> var og trente i stad
<skandix> så nå må jeg bare la maten synke og vente til jeg blir søvnig
<Aeyoun> Ta en runde og følg folk på Twittster.
<skandix> :P
<skandix> Aeyoun: lawl
#ubuntu-no 2015-03-03
<Aeyoun> skandix: natta
#ubuntu-no 2015-03-05
<hjd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vi9OnotrDX4&amp;t=1h02m16s Jono Bacon (tidligere ubuntu community manager) om Ubuntu sin fortid, nåtid og fremtid. Ganske interessant.
<hjd> (Og ikke la deg skremme av lengden, det er ikke så ille. Tror det er tatt fra en konferanse der de har en sammenhengende video for hele dagen :)
<RoyK> seriøst dårlig lyd
#ubuntu-no 2015-03-06
<SlimG> Dagens forundring: Støttar Ubuntu pakkebrønnar via HTTPS? og eksisterar det pakkebrønnar som vert levert via HTTPS?
<SlimG> Eg spør fordi eg driv å set opp ei ubuntumaskin med begrensa nettverkstilgang pga. sikkerhet, og om eg gir tilgang til pakkebrønnar over HTTP så er det alltids ein teoretisk fare for at ein mann-i-midten kan tilby meg heimelaga pakkar, eller er det noko form for sikring på plass allerede som beskyttar for slike menn? :)
<SlimG> ...beskyttar *mot...
<geirha> vel, pakkene er jo signert med pgp
<geirha> så hvis noen klarer å servere deg en falsk pakke, så vil den feile valideringa der
<SlimG> Herlig, takk for innsikten geirha
<thiAs> Mathias ?
<Mathias> thiAs: ?
<thiAs> yo
#ubuntu-no 2016-03-12
<dinkydau> kan jeg kryptere en ekstern hdd som har ntfs filsystem med dm-crypt
<dinkydau> ?
<Mathias> dm-crypt and LUKS encrypted disks can be accessed and used under MS Windows using LibreCrypt (formerly DoxBox), provided that the filesystem used is supported by Windows (e.g. FAT/FAT32/NTFS). Encrypted ext2, ext3 and ext4 filesystems are supported by using Ext2Fsd or so-called "Ext2 Installable File System for Windows", which supports ext2 and ext3 only;[11] LibreCrypt also supports them.
<dinkydau> hmm kansje best med exfat da
<dinkydau> exfat er kansje best å generelt til eksterne disker?
<dinkydau> hvis noen skal låne disken å dem har en MAC elns. (bare ett eksempel) ett filsystem som støttes av flest mulig OS liksom
<Mathias> mac kuker til exfat konstant
<Mathias> ifølge min erfaring ihvertfall
<dinkydau> for NTFS er windows. hva er det som passer best til alt? windows, mac, linux osv osv
<dinkydau> ett allround filsystem
<dinkydau> å ha på en ekstern disk
<Mathias> fat32 er støttet på alt
<Mathias> ntfs bør funke, du trenger noe ekstra voodoo på osx da
<dinkydau> men fat32 kan man ikke flytte over filer som er større enn 5gb ellernoe. så da tenkte jeg kansje exfat var bra greier :p
<dinkydau> å ha på en ekstern disk
<Mathias> 4gb
<dinkydau> ja
<dinkydau> mente 4gb
<dinkydau> så da tenkte jeg kansje exfat var bra
<Mathias> µ$ har aldri gitt ut alt på exfat, så alt av støtte ifra andre OS er reverse engineered
<dinkydau> hva med sd kort til android, iphone osv. hva burde man ha der? kjipt med fat32 når man ikke får flytta over filer som er større enn 4gb
<dinkydau> burde kansje ha exfat til sd kort til android
<Mathias> kommer litt an på hva telefonen støtter
<dinkydau> hva er mest sannsynelig at den støtter? bortsett fra fat32
<Mathias> prøv-og-feil
<Mathias> sjekk om den f.eks. tar ext4
<dinkydau> ja
 * dinkydau har lyst til å kjøpe en 5TB ekstern disk :)
<dinkydau> den kommer jeg til å legge inn ext4 på
<dinkydau> bare kjipt hvis noen med windows vill låne den å dra over filmer
<dinkydau> må dem bruke ett bloat program i windows da?
<dinkydau> :p
<Mathias> ext4 er vel read-only
<Mathias> på windustdrittet
#ubuntu-no 2017-03-07
<gmh> Har en VM som kjører deluged, den mounter noen shares over nfs og noen over smb. Alt det virker som det skal, "problemet" er at denne VMen dukker opp i nettverket (både i OS X og Windows) selv om den i seg selv ikke deler noe.
<ducasse> gmh: ubuntu?
<ducasse> sjekk om den kjører avahi.
<gmh> Debian, ikke avahi.
<RoyK> gmh: pastebin hva 'ps axfvww' har å si
<gmh> http://pastebin.com/m23XdBU4
<gmh> smbd -_- følger den med cifs-utils
<RoyK> tja
<RoyK> samba-server er ikke nødvendig for å montere noe
<RoyK> smbd == samba-server
<gmh> Ja har stoppet den nå, og fjernet den fra oppstart.
<gmh> Takker og bukker :D
#ubuntu-no 2017-03-09
<Solskogen> Hei! Er det noen som vet hva -updates pakkene til nvidia driverene er for noe?
<Solskogen> feks så finnes pakken nvidia-current og nvidia-current-updates
<Mathias> Solskogen: om du googler pakkenavnet havner du på listingen til dem
<Mathias> det bør informere
<Solskogen> neimen se det
<Solskogen> de var der ikke sist jeg undersøkte. Takk!
#ubuntu-no 2017-03-12
<ubuntu|39892> Hva er den nyeste distroen?
<ubuntu|39892> Jeg stoppet ved 16.04
<ducasse> ubuntu|39892: 16.10, 17.04 kommer neste måned.
<ubuntu|39892> Ok
<ducasse> ubuntu|39892: 17.04 = april 2017, liksom
<ubuntu|39892> Ok
<ducasse> ubuntu|39892: 6 måneder mellom hver release, to år mellom lts
<ubuntu|39892> Har ikke tengt på hva tallene står for
<ubuntu|39892> Jeg ønsker å installere ubuntu på en P4, er 10.10 for ny?
<ducasse> 10.10 er end of life, totalt usupportert og uten sikkerhets-patcher etc.
<datateknikk> Var ikke det jeg spurte om, jeg vet det, men er den for ny for en pentium 4?
<ducasse> jeg vil tro du kan kjøre nyere enn det.
<datateknikk> Ok, men 16.04 er for ny?
<ducasse> vet ikke, du kan bare prøve å boote installeren og se.
<hjd> datateknikk: Pentium 4, er den 64-bit?
<datateknikk> Nei
<hjd> Ville uansett prøvd 16.04 som er nyeste LTS. Hvis det fungerer så er du sikret oppdateringer de neste fem årene.
<datateknikk> Har 16.04 X86
<ducasse> du vil ha 'i386'-imaget, ikke 'amd64'.
<hjd> Husker det var noe diskusjon rundt nyere versjon av instruksjonssett for 32-bit prosessorer (i386 vs i586 vs i686), men husker ikke hvilket minium som kreves eller hva pentium 4 har støtte for
<Malinux> det finnes 64-bits pentium 4 også.
<Malinux> https://no.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Pentium_4#
<geirha>  
<RoyK>  
<RoyK> ducasse: det er vel i486, vel… i386-støtta ble fjerna for noen år siden http://news.softpedia.com/news/Linux-Kernel-3-8-Says-Goodbye-to-i386-314293.shtml
<ducasse> RoyK: imaget heter fremdeles i386. http://releases.ubuntu.com/yakkety/
<ducasse> det samme med arkitekturen i repoene. hvorfor aner jeg ikke.
<RoyK> skøy
<RoyK> det var ei solid blokk med kode som ble fjerna da de tok ut 80386-støtta
<RoyK> (og - det var aldri en i386-prosessor, det var en 80386 - men så fikk ikke Intel lov til å varemerkebeskytte det navnet, siden det bare var et tall, så 80486 fikk navnet i486)
<ducasse> var ikke pentium det første de beskyttet?
<ducasse> jeg vet ihvertfall de byttet fra x86 til pentium fordi de kunne beskytte ett navn, men ikke ett nummer.
<RoyK> ja, men jeg tror de prøvde seg med i486
<RoyK> at det var grunnen til ikke å kalle den 80486
<ducasse> stemmer sikkert, det. det var ihvertfall enkelt å holde styr på hva som var hva den gangen :)
<ducasse> btw, noen som vet om det er noen forskjell på zfs.ko som ligger i kernel-pakkene nå og zfs-dkms? begge er 0.6.5.8...
<RoyK> hm - aner ikke
<RoyK> visste ikke at zfs.ko lå i kjernepakkene nå
<ducasse> fra og med 15.10 iirc.
<RoyK> ok
